# Hilo oficial para comprar las monedas francia de oro al mismo valor facial....



## puntodecontrol (8 Jun 2010)

Para no joder el otro hilo de las monedas de 12 €, abro este.



*Esta vale 500 € y tiene valor facial de 500 €*
500 € Gold Brilliant Uncirculated 2010 -

*Esta vale 250 € y tiene valor facial de 250 €*
250 € Gold Brilliant Uncirculated 2009 -

*Esta vale 100 € y tiene valor facial de 100 € *
100 € Gold Brilliant Uncirculated 2010 -

Ahora mismo cotizan por debajo del precio del oro.

En principio, solo esta disponible la de 100 € pero hay que sumarlo 12 € de envio a españa y que solo se puede pillar 1 por persona.

Femstore se ha ofrecido a comprar las que queramos en el foro sin beneficio economico para el, pudiendolas vender al mismo precio que la mint francesa (valor facial) o incluso menos.

Segun ha dicho, ya hay mas de 280 monedas reservadas 

Para los pedidos, dudas, ... usar este foro.


----------



## femstore (8 Jun 2010)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Femstore se ha ofrecido a comprar las que queramos en el foro sin beneficio economico para el, pudiendolas vender al mismo precio que la mint francesa (valor facial) o incluso menos.
> 
> Segun ha dicho, ya hay mas de 280 monedas reservadas
> 
> Para los pedidos, dudas, ... usar este foro.



Femstore se ha ofrecido a hacer lo que se pueda para comprarlas a precio facial o a ser posible por debajo.

El único comerciante que me ha escrito por ahora me ha dicho que tiene 167 disponibles....y en gente del foro ya hay 435 reservadas.
Sólo falta que me den los malditos precios :XX: a ver por donde andan..y a ver si me contestan los otros dos que espero que me den buenas noticias.


----------



## puntodecontrol (8 Jun 2010)

femstore dijo:


> Femstore se ha ofrecido a hacer lo que se pueda para comprarlas a precio facial o a ser posible por debajo.
> 
> El único comerciante que me ha escrito por ahora me ha dicho que tiene 167 disponibles....y en gente del foro ya hay 435 reservadas.
> Sólo falta que me den los malditos precios :XX: a ver por donde andan..y a ver si me contestan los otros dos que espero que me den buenas noticias.



Se agradece el curro que vas a hacer sin tener beneficios como dices, a mi me daria igual pagar el valor facial, aunque si me cobras menos, te ganas unas cañas o comida (pero de restaurante, que en este foro son mal pensados....:XX


X cierto, Las 167 cuales son? las de 100 €?


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (8 Jun 2010)

La verdad es que el foro cada vez me da más miedo, con el oro de los foreros se podría incluso rescatar España o al menos avalar la neopeseta...

A mi me interesarían tres de 100 lerus, aunque no sé si llego tarde, aquí el que no corre vuela...


----------



## femstore (8 Jun 2010)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Se agradece el curro que vas a hacer sin tener beneficios como dices, a mi me daria igual pagar el valor facial, aunque si me cobras menos, te ganas unas cañas o comida (pero de restaurante, que en este foro son mal pensados....:XX
> 
> 
> X cierto, Las 167 cuales son? las de 100 €?



prefiero las cañas que asi nos lo pasamos mejor :XX::XX:

Benefio tendré, pero no económico.

sí, de 500 me confirma el número exacto, pero me ha dicho que seguro menos de 150.


----------



## femstore (8 Jun 2010)

perlenbacher dijo:


> La verdad es que el foro cada vez me da más miedo, con el oro de los foreros se podría incluso rescatar España o al menos avalar la neopeseta...
> 
> A mi me interesarían tres de 100 lerus, aunque no sé si llego tarde, aquí el que no corre vuela...



Hasta que no me confirmen no se los que habéis llegado tarde...espero que haya para todos!
Igual me dice precio y cuando le confirmo me dice que le quedan 2, como que ha comprado más y tiene 500 :XX:. Esto es así y ya conozco a los distribuidores.

Por cierto, la forma de reparto:
-1º van los que han confiado en mi anteriormente o han invertido en alguno de mis productos. Por orden de reserva.
-2º El resto de foreros, por orden de reserva


En cuanto al pago, para los del punto 1º, su parte la pongo yo por adelantado porque se que no me dejarán colgado.

Para los del punto 2º, en caso de haber monedas para todos, la pasta por delante ya que no voy a arriesgar mi dinero por comprar unas monedas que no quiero para nada, para dárselas a un desconocido sin beneficio alguno y que pueda dar la cara..o desaparecer del foro dejándome colgado con ellas.:


----------



## zaphod 2012 (8 Jun 2010)

con oportunidades como estas es difícil resistirse... Yo estoy interesado en 5 monedas de 100 Euros y 2 de las de 250 Euros... si es que todavía quedan!
(será interesante ver la cara : de tus proveedores franceses ante esta avalancha de foreros)


----------



## femstore (8 Jun 2010)

zaphod 2012 dijo:


> (será interesante ver la cara : de tus proveedores franceses ante esta avalancha de foreros)



Sorprendentemente...fuera de españa esto es lo que se considera una compra normal entre distribuidores :XX: Lo que es anormal es aquí..que los comerciantes llaman comprar cantidad a 2 monedas de cada tipo y encima quieren el mismo precio que el tio que compra 100


----------



## femstore (8 Jun 2010)

Esta moneda igual le interesa a alguien,...con hacer una oferta decente ya se queda al spot....

http://***.ebay.es/Gold-100-Euro-Sl...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4ceb5d661d


art num: 330366281245


----------



## puntodecontrol (8 Jun 2010)

Por cierto, femstore, sabes si la mint de francia las vende en paris aun estando en su web agotadas?
Tengo un viajecito en 10 dias y si hay tb me gustiria pillar mas alli, que no quiero acaparar todas las tuyas y dejar al resto de foreros sin ellas xD


----------



## femstore (8 Jun 2010)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Por cierto, femstore, sabes si la mint de francia las vende en paris aun estando en su web agotadas?
> Tengo un viajecito en 10 dias y si hay tb me gustiria pillar mas alli, que no quiero acaparar todas las tuyas y dejar al resto de foreros sin ellas xD



Siempre se quedan algo más de lo que anuncian en la web. Pero si la demanda es alta, limitan la venta a franceses y suizos exclusivamente


----------



## Beto (8 Jun 2010)

donde estaba el hilo original? es para ver el resumen...


----------



## puntodecontrol (8 Jun 2010)

Beto dijo:


> donde estaba el hilo original? es para ver el resumen...



comienza aqui: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...mento-ahora-de-las-monedas-de-12-euros-4.html


----------



## puntodecontrol (9 Jun 2010)

femstore dijo:


> Siempre se quedan algo más de lo que anuncian en la web. Pero si la demanda es alta, limitan la venta a franceses y suizos exclusivamente



malditos franchutes....:abajo::abajo::abajo:
Encima que de frances ni papa, asi que no pasare por uno de ellos....)

Pues nada, dependo de ti al 100%, asi que no me defraudes .....:baba::XX::XX:


----------



## femstore (9 Jun 2010)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> malditos franchutes....:abajo::abajo::abajo:
> Encima que de frances ni papa, asi que no pasare por uno de ellos....)
> 
> Pues nada, dependo de ti al 100%, asi que no me defraudes .....:baba::XX::XX:



Intentalo de todos modos! aunque sea que te den una! :Baile: si les sale de ahi...


----------



## Beto (9 Jun 2010)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> comienza aqui: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...mento-ahora-de-las-monedas-de-12-euros-4.html




gracias! a ver si me animo


----------



## puntodecontrol (9 Jun 2010)

femstore dijo:


> Intentalo de todos modos! aunque sea que te den una! :Baile: si les sale de ahi...



Y a cual de todos estos sitios voy?? XD

Monnaie de Paris

edito, creo que estan todas juntas, asi que de ser, sera ahi, no?


----------



## Monsterspeculator (9 Jun 2010)

Os informo. Te interesará puntodecontrol.

Me he pasado esta tarde por la casa de la moneda francesa en el Quai de Conti (ando por aquí). Puedes encargar hasta 5 monedas de 100 euros a valor facial. Pagas un adelanto de 30 euros y tienes que recogerlas entre el 20 de septiembre y el 30 de octubre. Por supuesto no hay ningún requesito de nacionalidad.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (9 Jun 2010)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Y a cual de todos estos sitios voy?? XD
> 
> Monnaie de Paris
> 
> edito, creo que estan todas juntas, asi que de ser, sera ahi, no?



Sólo hay un sitio. La Rue Guenégaud hace esquina con el Quai de Conti. Por cierto, os recomiendo el museo que está dentro de la Monnaie. Hay máquinas de acuñación fantásticas.


----------



## femstore (9 Jun 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Os informo. Te interesará puntodecontrol.
> 
> Me he pasado esta tarde por la casa de la moneda francesa en el Quai de Conti (ando por aquí). Puedes encargar hasta 5 monedas de 100 euros a valor facial. Pagas un adelanto de 30 euros y tienes que recogerlas entre el 20 de septiembre y el 30 de octubre. Por supuesto no hay ningún requesito de nacionalidad.



Pues has tenido suerte...ya decia yo que donde andabas metido que por aqui no se te veia :XX:

El hermano de mi pareja tiene nacionalidad española y francesa y no le han dado ninguna por no ser 100% frances y no poder presentar su dni francés..
Pero a su novia que es 100% francesa le han podido reservar una, y les han dicho eso mismo, que al ser tirada limitada, sólo para franceses, y no más de 1 por persona.

Luego llamaré a ver....

En la World Money Fair de Berlin y el Coin Show de Tokyo también limitaban la venta a 1 moneda por persona excepto a distribuidores...tal vez los franceses tengan miedo ahora y quieran salir rapido de la crisis ajjaj


----------



## femstore (9 Jun 2010)

Acabo de ver mi email.
*
El distribuidor Portugués Paulo Abreu me pasa 23 monedas de 100 euros a 92 con envío a Madrid incluido (me las traerá en mano cuando venga a la convención)*

Paso a enviar emails a los afortunados 8: . En este caso la pasta la adelanto yo, pues como son foreros que en su día confiaron en mi y la inversión en moneda no bullion...les cedo esa ventajilla frente al resto.

Ya expliqué el orden de envío y preferencias.

A ver si a la noche puedo hablar con el italiano, el belga y el francés.... (parece un chiste :XX: )


----------



## destroysistema (9 Jun 2010)

femstore dijo:


> AYa expliqué el orden de envío y preferencias.



¿Nos avisaras personalmente si somos los "agraciados"?


----------



## femstore (9 Jun 2010)

destroysistema dijo:


> ¿Nos avisaras personalmente si somos los "agraciados"?



sin duda! 8:


----------



## destroysistema (9 Jun 2010)

femstore dijo:


> sin duda! 8:



Gracias, un saludo :Aplauso:


----------



## puntodecontrol (9 Jun 2010)

Tienes un privi...

Espero ansiado tu mail... XD


----------



## quaver (9 Jun 2010)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Tienes un privi...
> 
> Espero _ansiado_ tu mail... XD



Ansioso, ¿no?

Saludos ;-)


----------



## merche400 (9 Jun 2010)

Bueno.... despues de hablar con mi mujer largo y tendido y, a pesar que el trabajo de algunos foreros para conseguir estas monedas es digno de "paella", "rabo" y "vuelta al ruedo", me temo que no voy a comprar oro en ninguna de las monedas frencesas de euro, ni bullion. 

Mi mujer quiere, al igual que mi suegro, que nos centremos en algun chalet que pueda caer como los que vimos el otro día y, por temas de precio, no lo compramos.

mamáaaaaaaaaaaaaa :´( :´( :´( :´(
QUIERO OROOOOOOOOO!!!!!


----------



## carloszorro (9 Jun 2010)

merche400 dijo:


> Bueno.... despues de hablar con mi mujer largo y tendido y, a pesar que el trabajo de algunos foreros para conseguir estas monedas es digno de "paella", "rabo" y "vuelta al ruedo", me temo que no voy a comprar oro en ninguna de las monedas frencesas de euro, ni bullion.
> 
> Mi mujer quiere, al igual que mi suegro, que nos centremos en algun chalet que pueda caer como los que vimos el otro día y, por temas de precio, no lo compramos.
> 
> ...



Dile a tu suegro que vigile la bolsa China porque cuando haga suelo habrá auténticas gangas, estoy con los dientes afilados como cuchillos


----------



## capuser (9 Jun 2010)

^^ :O mas 10 characters y tal y tal...


----------



## Enrico Zola (9 Jun 2010)

Merche, tu mujer y tu suegro son los que te dicen que hacer con tu dinero?

dile que has vuelto a las filarmonicas de plata, pero que las nuevas son amarillas...


----------



## merche400 (9 Jun 2010)

Enrico Zola dijo:


> Merche, tu mujer y tu suegro son los que te dicen que hacer con tu dinero?
> 
> dile que has vuelto a las filarmonicas de plata, pero que las nuevas son amarillas...



"Solo" me permite tener las filarmónicas y un bote de mapples(que compré en anlangegold24 y que me tardaron como mas de 1 mes en enviar).

Mi mujer es quien tiene la mayor parte del patrimonio familiar; bien propio, bien en cash, bien en "futura herencia"  , con lo que me parece correcto que sea ella quien tome las decisiones al respecto, teniendo en cuenta que siempre acierta; veanme a mí, sino, al elegirme. 

Mis ahorros particulares, ya dejé claro que me quedaría en un 15% en plata.


----------



## merche400 (9 Jun 2010)

carloszorro dijo:


> Dile a tu suegro que vigile la bolsa China porque cuando haga suelo habrá auténticas gangas, estoy con los dientes afilados como cuchillos



A mi suegro le quitas de las alcachofas y como que va perdio el pobre.


Por cierto... sería digno de mencionar como mi suegro, sin apenas estudios, ha podido amasar un respetable patrimonio e ir repartiendo poco a poco, a cada uno de sus hijos, con auténticos pisos que calidades altas y centricos en Valencia. Supongo que será un poco de todo; suerte, valentía y al toro.
ienso: ienso:


----------



## 7º_Día (9 Jun 2010)

merche400 dijo:


> "Solo" me permite tener las filarmónicas y un bote de mapples(que compré en anlangegold24 y que me tardaron como mas de 1 mes en enviar).
> 
> *Mi mujer es quien tiene la mayor parte del patrimonio familiar; bien propio, bien en cash, bien en "futura herencia*"  , con lo que me parece correcto que sea ella quien tome las decisiones al respecto, teniendo en cuenta que siempre acierta; veanme a mí, sino, al elegirme.
> 
> Mis ahorros particulares, ya dejé claro que me quedaría en un 15% en plata.




En este país, a eso se le llama PELOTAZO.:Aplauso:


----------



## carloszorro (9 Jun 2010)

merche400 dijo:


> A mi suegro le quitas de las alcachofas y como que va perdio el pobre.
> 
> 
> Por cierto... sería digno de mencionar como mi suegro, sin apenas estudios, ha podido amasar un respetable patrimonio e ir repartiendo poco a poco, a cada uno de sus hijos, con auténticos pisos que calidades altas y centricos en Valencia. Supongo que será un poco de todo; suerte, valentía y al toro.
> ienso: ienso:



Ha pillado la burbuja bien, lo inteligente después de una burbuja es saber recoger la cosecha y a eso se le llama saber comprar cuando hay que comprar y saber vender cuando hay que vender, no hay mas cera que la que arde, asi ha funcionado siempre y seguirá haciéndolo.


----------



## merche400 (9 Jun 2010)

carloszorro dijo:


> Ha pillado la burbuja bien, lo inteligente después de una burbuja es saber recoger la cosecha y a eso se le llama saber comprar cuando hay que comprar y saber vender cuando hay que vender, no hay mas cera que la que arde, asi ha funcionado siempre y seguirá haciéndolo.



¿insinuas acaso que, sino ahora, en fechas proximas, sería interesante deshacer posiciones en plata/oro cuando alcance un revalorizacion del 50% de ganancias e ir a otros bienes que estén bajo como las tierras o los pisos?
Yo esque tengo esa manía de que cuando suba mucho la plata, la vendo y me tiro a otra cosa tangible infravalorada.
ienso:


----------



## carloszorro (9 Jun 2010)

merche400 dijo:


> ¿insinuas acaso que, sino ahora, en fechas proximas, sería interesante deshacer posiciones en plata/oro cuando alcance un revalorizacion del 50% de ganancias e ir a otros bienes que estén bajo como las tierras o los pisos?
> Yo esque tengo esa manía de que cuando suba mucho la plata, la vendo y me tiro a otra cosa tangible infravalorada.
> ienso:



No, mi opinión es que la plata está al inicio de su burbuja, el ladrillo ha llegado a su fin de burbuja.


----------



## Enrico Zola (9 Jun 2010)

No se merche..., Mira, yo vivo en italia y mi mujer ES italiana, La casa donde vivimos es una herencia de SU abuela, Ella tiene mucha mucha mas pasta n su cuenta ,que yo en la mia, en SU cuenta ( luego tenemos otra a medias para vacaciones imprevistos...), La familia tambien tiene tierras que heredará y futuras casas o parte de patrimonios, Ella tiene SU trabajo donde gana un muy buen pico, Tiene SUS depositos... Y yo tengo mis ahorros diversificados, siendo menores que los de mi mujer si de activos hablamos.

Pero tio, mi dinero es mi dinero... Como el suyo es suyo, Si ella se quiere comprar un bolso yo no soy nadie para decirle que no, como ella no es nadie para decirme si puedo o no puedo "comprar/invertir" oro, o comprarme un coche, con mi dinero trabajado y ganado con el sudor de mi frente... a lo mejor le dejo elegir el color de la carroceria si tiene suerte...

Lo que quiero decir es que yo admiro a la mia por muchas razones, pero no por las cosas materiales que tiene o puede llegar a tener. Y mientras mis gastos o los suyos no sean "fuera de lugar" que rompan la economia familiar nuestra, ( que me gaste mi pasta en birras en el bar, o en dronja, y luego no tenga para pagar facturas de la luz por ejemplo), el dinero de cada uno se lo gasta en lo que quiera. 

Vamos que mi mujer no es nadie para *permitirme* o no comprar algo con mi dinero.

Por cierto mi mujer tambien tiene monedas de oro


----------



## carloszorro (9 Jun 2010)

En mi familia hay un "problema" similar.
Hace 3 años le dije a mi familia y a mis amigos que el ciclo del ladrillo habia llegado a su final, solo hacia falta mirar los gráficos de constructoras e inmobiliarias porque la bolsa se anticipa a la vida real, los ricos de verdad se largaron con la pasta antes de que nadie se enterara.
Resulta que mi hermana compró 2 pisos desde entonces siempre mirando a su suegra que llevaba 30 años haciendo lo mismo, ladrillo, ladrillo, ladrillo, ganancias a tutiplén.

Mi hermana si pone ahora sus pisos en venta quizás pierda dinero, yo si pongo mis metales en venta gano mucho dinero, cada uno que haga lo que quiera con sus ahorros.


----------



## Enrico Zola (9 Jun 2010)

jajaja A mi, mi mujer no me dice en que gastarme mi pasta...

a mi quien me lo dice es carloszorro


----------



## Vedast_borrado (9 Jun 2010)

carloszorro dijo:


> En mi familia hay un "problema" similar.
> Hace 3 años le dije a mi familia y a mis amigos que el ciclo del ladrillo habia llegado a su final, solo hacia falta mirar los gráficos de constructoras e inmobiliarias porque la bolsa se anticipa a la vida real, los ricos de verdad se largaron con la pasta antes de que nadie se enterara.
> Resulta que mi hermana compró 2 pisos desde entonces siempre mirando a su suegra que llevaba 30 años haciendo lo mismo, ladrillo, ladrillo, ladrillo, ganancias a tutiplén.
> 
> Mi hermana si pone ahora sus pisos en venta quizás pierda dinero, yo si pongo mis metales en venta gano mucho dinero, cada uno que haga lo que quiera con sus ahorros.



¿Cómo es que ese punto exacto indica el fin del ciclo?


----------



## carloszorro (9 Jun 2010)

Enrico Zola dijo:


> jajaja A mi, mi mujer no me dice en que gastarme mi pasta...
> 
> a mi quien me lo dice es carloszorro



Solo es mi opinión, a ver si va a haber divorcios por mi culpa :XX:


----------



## carloszorro (9 Jun 2010)

Vedast dijo:


> ¿Cómo es que ese punto exacto indica el fin del ciclo?



Se pierde la directriz alcista, la línea roja era donde compraban los ricos, una vez que se pierde esa zona empapelan a los pobres...


----------



## Enrico Zola (9 Jun 2010)

carloszorro dijo:


> Solo es mi opinión, a ver si va a haber divorcios por mi culpa :XX:



Non ti preoccupare, si nos divorciamos, yo tendre mis bienes y ella los suyos...
me equivocare yo con mi pasta, o saldre beneficiado, pero por propia decisión...

cosa que no le pasará a merche si,Dios no lo quiera, le pasa lo mismo. Al menos el sandero fue decision tuya no?... No offense merche, es broma!!!


----------



## merche400 (9 Jun 2010)

Menuda panda de cabritos.....

hay que aclarar que siempre que he hecho caso al foro he salido ganando.
-compré plata
-me compré un coche "normalito" en vez de un 530D o similar.
-me fui a vivir a casa de mi novia a gastos pagados.
-ahora visto mejor gracias a mi mujer.
-proximamente me case (en separacion de bienes :´( )


----------



## Enrico Zola (9 Jun 2010)

merche400 dijo:


> Menuda panda de cabritos.....
> 
> hay que aclarar que siempre que he hecho caso al foro he salido ganando.
> -compré plata  bien comprada, vendida muy rapida, ayyy si pudiera yo comprar filarmonicas a 12 euros ahora...
> ...



por cierto casarse...


----------



## carloszorro (9 Jun 2010)

Se ve mas claro en el chart de FCC, recuerdo el día exacto, el 15 de Agosto de 2007 (fiesta en medio Galicia) mirando el gráfico de FCC predije el final del ciclo del ladrillo.

Las rayitas ayudan mucho...


----------



## Enrico Zola (9 Jun 2010)

Bueno carlos pues dinos que ves ahora en las rayas en cuanto a metales, euro/dolar, chf...

vamos a ver que aquí nos queremos hacer todos ricos, sabusté


----------



## carloszorro (9 Jun 2010)

Enrico Zola dijo:


> Bueno carlos pues dinos que ves ahora en las rayas en cuanto a metales, euro/dolar, chf...
> 
> vamos a ver que aquí nos queremos hacer todos ricos, sabusté



Trazas una línea roja uniendo los mínimos (directriz alcista) y compras cada vez que se acerque, el día que pierda esa línea lo vendes todo y a otra cosa mariposa.

El euro está siendo muy castigado, por opinión contraria espero que esté cerca del final de la corrección.

Recomiendo acciones (de 1ª) de la bolsa de Shangai, pero tienen que caer un poco mas, esta estrategia la tengo en fase de estudio, sin prisas...No se puede jugar a los dados, hay que ir a tiro fijo, hay que ir a donde va a estar la pasta.


----------



## Enrico Zola (9 Jun 2010)

Es que si el euro sube respecto al dolar, nos costaria mas barato comprar oro. (a los que trabajamos con euros digo)

...el día que pierda esa línea lo vendes todo...

siempre que lo que pierda no sea una linea local, poque en ese grafico que pones, en junio de 2005 hubiera vendido todo, estaria a otra cosa y me estaria comiendo los mocos del fari de miranda alcista


----------



## carloszorro (9 Jun 2010)

Enrico Zola dijo:


> Es que si el euro sube respecto al dolar, nos costaria mas barato comprar oro. (a los que trabajamos con euros digo)
> 
> ...el día que pierda esa línea lo vendes todo...
> 
> siempre que lo que pierda no sea una linea local, poque en ese grafico que pones, en junio de 2005 hubiera vendido todo, estaria a otra cosa y me estaria comiendo los mocos del fari de miranda alcista



¿Como vas a vender todo en la fase de acumulación?
Ahora estamos en fase de especulación, hay que empezar a trazar líneas, lo ideal es vender al final, ese final la reconocerás porque nadie hablará mal del metal y la verticalidad de las subidas será de infarto.

Para comprar en euros hay que trazar la línea al revés, uniendo los máximos y aprovechar las cercanías a esas zonas, voy a poner un chart.

Podría haber muchas variables, para entrar barato lo mejor sería un repunte del euro y corrección de los metales, pero como cada cual va a su bola ultimamente...


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (9 Jun 2010)

carloszorro dijo:


> ¿Como vas a vender todo en la fase de acumulación?
> Ahora estamos en fase de especulación, hay que empezar a trazar líneas, lo ideal es vender al final, ese final la reconocerás porque nadie hablará mal del metal y la verticalidad de las subidas será de infarto.
> 
> Para comprar en euros hay que trazar la línea al revés, uniendo los máximos y aprovechar las cercanías a esas zonas, voy a poner un chart.
> ...



¿Qué opinas de la plata para entrar ahora? Nos acercamos a máximos en dólares.

PD: enhorabuena a los afortunados, pero parece que todavía quedan premios por salir.


----------



## carloszorro (9 Jun 2010)

perlenbacher dijo:


> ¿Qué opinas de la plata para entrar ahora? Nos acercamos a máximos en dólares.
> 
> PD: enhorabuena a los afortunados, pero parece que todavía quedan premios por salir.



La plata es importante que no rompa la clavicular, estos dias la he visto bastante fuerte a pesar de la caida de las bolsas


----------



## kaxkamel (9 Jun 2010)

carloszorro dijo:


> Trazas una línea roja uniendo los mínimos (directriz alcista) y compras cada vez que se acerque, el día que pierda esa línea lo vendes todo y a otra cosa mariposa.
> 
> El euro está siendo muy castigado, por opinión contraria espero que esté cerca del final de la corrección.
> 
> Recomiendo acciones (de 1ª) de la bolsa de Shangai, pero tienen que caer un poco mas, esta estrategia la tengo en fase de estudio, sin prisas...No se puede jugar a los dados, hay que ir a tiro fijo, hay que ir a donde va a estar la pasta.



seremos muchos los que le agradeceríamos que nos hiciese partícipes de su elección inversora chinorris cuando se ejecute (si al final la lleva a cabo, claro)


----------



## carloszorro (9 Jun 2010)

cuidadin dijo:


> En tu gráfico se observa que la subida acelera con 2004, justo el último año de subida real y de ventas reales (quitando toda la especulación que se metió después). Es exactamente lo mismo de Terra. Podríamos inferir que tu gráfico dice cuando la cosa se va a hacer puñetas, pero que la superaceleración previa al alza indica cuando las manos fuertes sueltan. ¿Algún paralelismo/predicción que se pueda hacer respecto al oro?



Para no liar mucho la cosa, hay gente que tiene una estrategia clara, cuando el precio supera la línea verde compran, cuando la corta a la baja venden, es una estrategia de largo plazo que en un mercado como el del oro puede resultar eficiente.Es una forma automática que te evita actuar por sentimiento.
En el euro dólar funcionó este sistema, los que vendieron en el corte de esa línea evitaron enormes pérdidas.


----------



## puntodecontrol (9 Jun 2010)

creo que estais hablando en un hilo que no trata de ello....
si habrimos un hilo para no ensuciar el de las monedas de 12 €, creo que deberiais abrir otro para comentar los futuros, graficos,.... de oro y plata....


----------



## carloszorro (9 Jun 2010)

cuidadin dijo:


> O no te he entendido bien, o no me has contestado. Yo me salí de la bolsa en marzo de 2000 en su día (quitando las especulaciones con las acciones del nasdaq esas que se movían un huevo y en meses quebraban), y de inmuebles en octubre de 2004. Conozco el análisis técnico. La observación que te he hecho es que en el caso de las empresas que pones es fácil interpretar cada tramo (no trato de establecer una estrategia de especulación en esta intervención), y está claro que el subidón en bolsa se dio a la vez que los fuertes iban soltando. Pues la subida de precios (y las ventas reales y sanas, quitando especulación) terminó a finales de 2004 , principios de 2005 (otra cosa es que el personal pidiera el oro y el moro sobre el papel). Mi pregunta para ti es si eres capaz de interpretar cada tramo de subida del oro desde 2000 aprox. en esos términos. Obviamente, no digo que tengamos que saber la respuesta, era más bien plantear la pregunta por si alguien tiene observaciones interesantes al respecto.



El oro desde el 2.002 hasta el 2.007 fase de acumulación, luego vino una recogida fuerte de beneficios, y a partir de ahí empezamos la fase especulativa, comparado con el ladrillo estaríamos mas o menos por aqui, es una opinión personal.
Hay que tener en cuenta que el ciclo del oro podría durar el doble que el del ladrillo.Aunque en el gráfico podría parecer que faltan dos o tres años, en realidad podrían faltar el doble o mas, no se si era esto lo que preguntabas


----------



## Enrico Zola (9 Jun 2010)

Bueno pues que rebote el euro ya, y correccion local del oro para meternos todos a un largo de 6 años.


----------



## bentox (10 Jun 2010)

Femstore te han contestado los del chiste sobre las monedas?


----------



## femstore (10 Jun 2010)

bentox dijo:


> Femstore te han contestado los del chiste sobre las monedas?



Por ahora sólo el que ya dije.
Hasta que no pase la feria de Rusia creo que poco van a responder..


----------



## puntodecontrol (10 Jun 2010)

femstore dijo:


> Por ahora sólo el que ya dije.
> Hasta que no pase la feria de Rusia creo que poco van a responder..



Y esas estan agenciadas todas, no?

La feria esa cuando es? este finde?


----------



## femstore (10 Jun 2010)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Y esas estan agenciadas todas, no?
> 
> La feria esa cuando es? este finde?



Si, los afortunados que lo digan si quieren...

La feria es esta semana entera y el comienzo de la que viene.

IMPACIENTES :XX::XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Monsterspeculator (11 Jun 2010)

Aquí dicen que ya se han acabado las monedas de 100 FF en La Monnaie y que los revendedores las venden un 20% más caras. 


La ruée vers l'or sur la pièce de 100 euros



> La flambée des cours de l'once et du lingot ont rendu plus qu'attractive la nouvelle pièce de 100 euros. Les veinards qui ont réussi à la pré-réserver vont faire une très bonne affaire.
> Piece en or
> 
> Rééditées par la Monnaie de Paris à 50.000 exemplaires, la pièce de 100 euros en or peut être pré-réservées depuis le 7 juin et jusqu'au 31 juillet. En réalité, tout sera bouclé bien avant. Cela avait déjà le cas pour le millésime 2009, dont nous avions parlé il y a quelques mois (cliquez ici pour accéder à l'article). La tendance s'est encore accéléré avec cette nouvelle fournée...
> ...


----------



## Vedast_borrado (11 Jun 2010)

Es normal que se acaben tan pronto. Ya podrían hacer iguales (con el mismo oro) pero de 130 euros o así...


----------



## puntodecontrol (11 Jun 2010)

Al final, me quedo sin una pa mi coleccion.... :-(


----------



## skipyy (11 Jun 2010)

Todavía faltan dos proveedores por contestar no?
Aún hay esperanza jejeje


----------



## bentox (11 Jun 2010)

Vedast dijo:


> Es normal que se acaben tan pronto. Ya podrían hacer iguales (con el mismo oro) pero de 130 euros o así...



Estoy seguro que si españa sacara monedas como las de francia (con esos precios y valor facial), serían muy buscadas...


----------



## TradingMetales (11 Jun 2010)

Pues yo el Lunes quise comprar monedas de oro en la casa de la moneda, donde ya era rentable comprar la moneda por su peso metálico (creo que eran las de Gaudí) y me dieron la sorpresa de que las habían ordenado retirar. ¡¡Son unos listos!! Y eso que su valor facial era inferior.

Así que creo que eso en España no pasará, al menos no con la casa de la moneda.


----------



## Vedast_borrado (11 Jun 2010)

bentox dijo:


> Estoy seguro que si españa sacara monedas como las de francia (con esos precios y valor facial), serían muy buscadas...



Lo pregunté por el hilo de las monedas de 12 euros, pero bueno, ¿sabéis de otro país que tenga monedas de este tipo (metal contenido con valor próximo a facial), además de las alemanas de 10 euros y las holandesas de 5?


----------



## puntodecontrol (11 Jun 2010)

Vedast dijo:


> Lo pregunté por el hilo de las monedas de 12 euros, pero bueno, ¿sabéis de otro país que tenga monedas de este tipo (metal contenido con valor próximo a facial), además de las alemanas de 10 euros y las holandesas de 5?



SUIZA tiene unas, pero en la web salieron en el 2007 y supongo que ya no las vendera....

A ver si femstore nos dice algo...
Yo en 10 dias estare en paris e ire a mirar si me las venden, pero entre lo de que solo venden a franceses y la subida del oro, fijo que o no hay o no las venden... :´(


----------



## Vedast_borrado (11 Jun 2010)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> SUIZA tiene unas, pero en la web salieron en el 2007 y supongo que ya no las vendera....
> 
> A ver si femstore nos dice algo...
> Yo en 10 dias estare en paris e ire a mirar si me las venden, pero entre lo de que solo venden a franceses y la subida del oro, fijo que o no hay o no las venden... :´(



Es verdad, acabo de encontrar el hilo: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...95-suiza-moneda-plata-20chf-facial-20chf.html

Pero parece por lo que comentáis ahí que tampoco son fáciles de conseguir a precio facial.


----------



## TorNO (11 Jun 2010)

bentox dijo:


> Estoy seguro que si españa sacara monedas como las de francia (con esos precios y valor facial), serían muy buscadas...



Si tuvieramos un gobierno que no hubiese vendido el "oro español" a 630 €/onza de forma masiva "porque estaba en máximos y, ya no iba a subir más" quizas ahora podría entender que retiren las monedas de 400 € pq se acerquen al spot. 

Según tengo entendido, si hubieran esperado y no hubieran vendido en 2007ese oro ahora valdría 500.000.000.000 de pesetas más. 

¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡Podrían haber fabricado monedas de una onza y venderlas en españa, en este foro, al spot :XX::XX::XX:!!!!!


----------



## puntodecontrol (11 Jun 2010)

TorNO dijo:


> Si tuvieramos un gobierno que no hubiese vendido el "oro español" a 630 €/onza de forma masiva "porque estaba en máximos y, ya no iba a subir más" quizas ahora podría entender que retiren las monedas de 400 € pq se acerquen al spot.
> 
> Según tengo entendido, si hubieran esperado y no hubieran vendido en 2007ese oro ahora valdría 500.000.000.000 de pesetas más.
> 
> ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡Podrían haber fabricado monedas de una onza y venderlas en españa, en este foro, al spot :XX::XX::XX:!!!!!



pues si, si el oro que tienen, lo pasan a 1oz, y lo venden a los españoles, el gobierno tiene dinero y el oro queda en españa una gran parte....

Cosas absurdas del gobierno, como todo lo que hace....:rolleye:


----------



## Monsterspeculator (11 Jun 2010)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> SUIZA tiene unas, pero en la web salieron en el 2007 y supongo que ya no las vendera....
> 
> A ver si femstore nos dice algo...
> Yo en 10 dias estare en paris e ire a mirar si me las venden, pero entre lo de que solo venden a franceses y la subida del oro, fijo que o no hay o no las venden... :´(




No es cierto que sólo vendan a franceses. En ningúna oficina de la Poste te van a pedir un documento de identidad, ni tampoco en la casa de la moneda.

Sin embargo parece que se ha acabado el lote de venta al público. Y los numis no las sueltan por menos de un 20% sobre el spot.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (11 Jun 2010)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Al final, me quedo sin una pa mi coleccion.... :-(



Ya te venderé una de las que tengo encargadas...


----------



## femstore (11 Jun 2010)

Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxborrado


----------



## femstore (11 Jun 2010)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Al final, me quedo sin una pa mi coleccion.... :-(



por narices te conseguire una como poco!


----------



## puntodecontrol (11 Jun 2010)

gracias a ambos, como recompensa, os traere un reportaje de munters y demas tiendas de belgica, con fotos y todos


----------



## andreu (12 Jun 2010)

Entrar en la pagina de la monnaie de paris, y ver un panorama desolador.
La inmensa mayoria de las coins que ofertaban/ofertan estan "out"

En concreto, esta ( que es la que a mi -me podia interesar a el precio ofertado originalmente-) : 
al dia de hoy 12-06-2010 dicen en la pagina

100 € Gold Brilliant Uncirculated 2009
CAUTION, only one sample per/person...Available at the end of November !


€ 100.00
Mintage sold out

ALUCINANTE como esta el tema metal..... (esto cada vez se parece más a las rebajas....
empujones,nervios, "que yo tambien quiero.... " llegará la tirada para que compre al menos una",mosqueo con los otros pretendientes-compradores.... juas.....

250 Euros, puede interesar (si tienes un bolsillo "amplio, repleto y desahogado")
La de 500 euretes, no merece la pena.

Hay mejores alternativas en Europa donde varios paises ha acuñado monedas "interesantes" Alemania,Lituania,Eslovenia.... hay que estudiar cada caso.

De lo poco que he mirado, la 100 euros Alemania de oro , no esta mal.


Para los muy pudientes, proximamente Rusia y China, MONEDONES tipo MAXI.


----------



## femstore (12 Jun 2010)

andreu dijo:


> ALUCINANTE como esta el tema metal..... (esto cada vez se parece más a las rebajas....
> empujones,nervios, "que yo tambien quiero.... " llegará la tirada para que compre al menos una",mosqueo con los otros pretendientes-compradores.... juas.....
> .



Pese a lo que digan por aqui, yo sigo diciendo varias cosas y sé que no me equivoco:
1º, Venden una por persona, gracias Andreu por contrastarlo también.
2º, en Francia SÓLO venden a Franceses si la emisión tiene una alta demanda, y SÓLO 1 moneda por persona. No me creo que alguien vaya y le den 5 por que sí..y sin pedir ningún tipo de documento ya que las tiradas exclusivas suelen ser sota, caballo y rey, siempre el mismo procedimiento, y para facturar y justificar sus ventas, necesitan los datos del comprador. 
No es una tienda de chinos, donde tu vas y compras, es una empresa dedicada a la distribución, control y seguimiento de sus monedas en la medida de lo posible. Tienen que saber cuántas monedas tiene el distribuidor X, cuántas el Y, cuántas el Z, cuántas se han vendido en la tienda, cuántas se han perdido, y en su normativa se indica claramente, 1 por persona, salvo a distribuidores, pues así evitan que una persona particular pueda especular con el precio de las mismas.

Es una tirada conmemorativa de curso legal *con alta demanda*, primero los franceses, y luego los demás. 

No es cosa del metal, ni del facial. Es cosa del coleccionismo puro y duro.
Francia saque la moneda que saque, se agota en los primeros días de lanzamiento.
Siempre se quedan compradores sin su moneda, y siempre hay compradores dispuestos a comprar las de otros...independientemente del metal.

En algo asi es en lo que los distribuidores de diferentes Mints basamos nuestros planes de inversión. DEMANDA-OFERTA-COLECCIONISMO.

Los que estamos en ese mundo (hablo de monedas no bullion de tirada exclusiva)...
1º, somos los primeros en tenerlas.
2º, somos los que mejor precio tenemos, siempre debajo del oficial.
3º, somos los que mejor salida le podemos dar
4º, podemos recomprar con un 20-30-40% sobre el precio inicial, porque seguimos teniendo clientes que pagan el doble del precio inicial.
5º, no podemos comprar todas las que queramos, pero tenemos contacto con otros distribuidores para poder ampliar el stock, por ejemplo, hay monedas que a mi me cuesta vender, y a mi compi italiano se la quitan de las manos, y vicerversa


Y aún asi...las monedas de Francia NO se consideran de tirada exclusiva, ya que cuando hay más de 5000 piezas, salen de este grupo.

Yo no suelo trabajar en moneda euro las que no me gusten..y las que me gustan se limitan a personajes de comics y chorradas similares.


En otros temas estoy para aprender, pero creo que en numismática moderna...más de uno podría aprender de lo que digo, que es gratis :XX:


----------



## andreu (12 Jun 2010)

femstore dijo:


> Pese a lo que digan por aqui, yo sigo diciendo varias cosas y sé que no me equivoco:
> 1º, Venden una por persona, gracias Andreu por contrastarlo también.
> 2º, en Francia SÓLO venden a Franceses si la emisión tiene una alta demanda, y SÓLO 1 moneda por persona. No me creo que alguien vaya y le den 5 por que sí..y sin pedir ningún tipo de documento ya que las tiradas exclusivas suelen ser sota, caballo y rey, siempre el mismo procedimiento, y para facturar y justificar sus ventas, necesitan los datos del comprador.
> No es una tienda de chinos, donde tu vas y compras, es una empresa dedicada a la distribución, control y seguimiento de sus monedas en la medida de lo posible. Tienen que saber cuántas monedas tiene el distribuidor X, cuántas el Y, cuántas el Z, cuántas se han vendido en la tienda, cuántas se han perdido, y en su normativa se indica claramente, 1 por persona, salvo a distribuidores, pues así evitan que una persona particular pueda especular con el precio de las mismas.
> ...



De tus palabras .
Puedo interpretar que te interesan/tienes/has tenido las monedas de asterix.

Por las que en determinados niveles, hay guantazos por conseguir ????


----------



## femstore (12 Jun 2010)

andreu dijo:


> De tus palabras .
> Puedo interpretar que te interesan/tienes/has tenido las monedas de asterix.
> 
> Por las que en determinados niveles, hay guantazos por conseguir ????



Efectivamente.
compré en 2007 600 sets de Asterix..y me duraron 15 días :XX:

Hace poco más de un mes recompré a un inversor, y debo tener aún unas 80-100 monedas de las de euro y medio por aqui..y un par de las de 50 euros.
Las de 50 me las quedo para mi, que me han gustado, las de euro y medio...he visto que en ebay rondan los 75 euros por pieza....o los 50 en las tiendas de los que me las han comprado y ahora las van sacando :XX:



Las que estoy como loco por recomprar son las de Hello Kitty...
pero no hay manera....

De Euros de francia me interesan..
- Hello Kitty
- Spirou
- Coco Chanel
- Asterix si el precio es inferior al que yo vendo (para cantidad)
- Picasso
- Lucky Luck


----------



## puntodecontrol (12 Jun 2010)

femstore dijo:


> Efectivamente.
> compré en 2007 600 sets de Asterix..y me duraron 15 días :XX:
> 
> Hace poco más de un mes recompré a un inversor, y debo tener aún unas 80-100 monedas de las de euro y medio por aqui..y un par de las de 50 euros.
> ...



Igual te interesa 

http://***.ebay.es/Frankreich-3-X-1...wItem&pt=Münzen_Medaillen&hash=item4aa20069cc


----------



## femstore (12 Jun 2010)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Igual te interesa
> 
> http://***.ebay.es/Frankreich-3-X-1...wItem&pt=Münzen_Medaillen&hash=item4aa20069cc




Gracias!!! ahora mismo le digo a alguien con cuenta activa que me lo puje








Me has hecho feliz!!




Y pensar que las vendí por menos de 100 euros... 
doblé el precio inicial, pero desde 2006 no consigo comprarlas, casi al precio que sea, siempre que no sea disparatado. Hasta 200 euros se puede pagar tranquilamente por el set


----------



## puntodecontrol (12 Jun 2010)

Nada nada, no hay de que. ya sabes que quiero la de Francia a valor facial, no? XD

Yo tengo cuenta en ebay, si quieres mandame privi y te pujo por ella.


----------



## bentox (17 Jun 2010)

femstore dijo:


> La feria es esta semana entera y el comienzo de la que viene.
> 
> IMPACIENTES :XX::XX::XX::XX:



Hola femstore... No te han contestado todavía....

:baba::baba::baba::ouch:


----------



## femstore (17 Jun 2010)

Doy el coñazo a diario

Me ha respondido uno más, pero el precio no es bueno.
Sigo esperando


----------



## 7º_Día (17 Jun 2010)

femstore dijo:


> Sigo esperando



Pues anda que nosotros no veas.


----------



## puntodecontrol (17 Jun 2010)

yo espero desde bruselas xD

Ya os relatare mi andadura por munters, que la cosa es curiosa... xD


----------



## Monsterspeculator (18 Jun 2010)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> yo espero desde bruselas xD
> 
> Ya os relatare mi andadura por munters, que la cosa es curiosa... xD



¿Te has quedado atrapado en el SAS de seguridad? :XX:

Cuidado con los carteristas en la Rue du Midi.


----------



## Bullionista (18 Jun 2010)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> yo espero desde bruselas xD
> 
> Ya os relatare mi andadura por munters, que la cosa es curiosa... xD



Cuenta, cuenta, que me pica la curiosidad...
Esperamos ansiosos tu reportaje fotográfico, y ya si te hubieran dejado hacer fotos dentro sería el no va más!! 8:


----------



## puntodecontrol (18 Jun 2010)

Por cierto, hay un nuevo anuncio de la moneda de 100 € de la vendimia.

Monnaie de Paris présente 100 euros or - Quand la monnaie se fait précieuse

Pone que se puede reservar en las oficinas de correos y en los revendedores...

femstore, sabes algo de esto???


Yo mañana estare en paris, pero no creo que llege a tiempo de pillar la tienda abierta, pues chapa a las 6:15 y el domingo no abre....

A ver si podemos conseguir la dichosisa monedita...


----------



## bentox (18 Jun 2010)

Hola puntodecontrol.

Tengo una duda. Como puedes conseguir la moneda si sale en septiembre? 
La venden antes al público en general?

un saludo


----------



## puntodecontrol (18 Jun 2010)

bentox dijo:


> Hola puntodecontrol.
> 
> Tengo una duda. Como puedes conseguir la moneda si sale en septiembre?
> La venden antes al público en general?
> ...



estas reservar, yo, comprar ediciones pasadas que ya han salido


----------



## Monsterspeculator (19 Jun 2010)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Por cierto, hay un nuevo anuncio de la moneda de 100 € de la vendimia.



No es "de la vendimia" es "de la siembra" (sémeuse)



puntodecontrol dijo:


> Monnaie de Paris présente 100 euros or - Quand la monnaie se fait précieuse
> 
> Pone que se puede reservar en las oficinas de correos y en los revendedores...
> 
> femstore, sabes algo de esto???



Ya te lo expliqué. En las oficinas de correos tenías que ir los dos primeros días. Ahora ya estará agotadísima. En los revendedores te van a clavar un 20% de más. 



puntodecontrol dijo:


> Yo mañana estare en paris, pero no creo que llege a tiempo de pillar la tienda abierta, pues chapa a las 6:15 y el domingo no abre....
> 
> A ver si podemos conseguir la dichosisa monedita...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (19 Jun 2010)

bentox dijo:


> Hola puntodecontrol.
> 
> Tengo una duda. Como puedes conseguir la moneda si sale en septiembre?
> La venden antes al público en general?
> ...



Leeros mis posts en el hilo. Se reserva ahora para recogerla en septiembre.


----------



## andreu (19 Jun 2010)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> yo espero desde bruselas xD
> 
> Ya os relatare mi andadura por munters, que la cosa es curiosa... xD



¿Siguen con la luz difusa en el cubil acristalado de atencion?


----------



## Monsterspeculator (4 Jul 2010)

femstore dijo:


> Doy el coñazo a diario
> 
> Me ha respondido uno más, pero el precio no es bueno.
> Sigo esperando



¿Seguimos esperando?


----------



## femstore (4 Jul 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> ¿Seguimos esperando?



¿Has terminado los exámenes y tus padres te dejan el ordenador los fines de semana?

Tú no, que como a ti te las venden de 5 en 5 y sin pedirte dni y sin ser francés......¿para que quieres más? Asi pasa que luego no llegan para todos..

Luego te inventas que has estado en Francia y nos cuentas exactamente lo mismo que pone en su página web... :XX: haciendo alusión a su museo, que por cierto, también sale en la página web :XX:

Menos mal que hay foreros que viajan de verdad y nos cuentan detalles de un viaje interesante... :Aplauso:

Algunos foreros ya las tienen (lee hacia atrás), otros siguen esperando, y a otros ya les he dicho que no llegarán para todos.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (4 Jul 2010)

femstore dijo:


> Tú no, que como a ti te las venden de 5 en 5 y sin pedirte dni y sin ser francés......¿para que quieres más? Asi pasa que luego no llegan para todos..



Te desafío a que demuestres que a nadie no le han vendido por no ser francés. Yo he comprado varias veces sin que me pidiesen ningún documento. Si sólo venden a franceses lo pondrá en algún sitio ¿no?

Tranquilo que cuando las recoja en octubre les hago una foto y la posteo.



femstore dijo:


> Luego te inventas que has estado en Francia y nos cuentas exactamente lo mismo que pone en su página web... :XX: haciendo alusión a su museo, que por cierto, también sale en la página web :XX:




A ver, si te lees el hilo verás que lo que yo dije es lo que confirmó más tarde la noticia del periódico que linkee. En todo caso hay otros foreros que han estado en Francia y pueden dar fe.

No es ningún secreto que hay un Museo. Jamás lo había visitado y vale la pena (entrada gratuita). Pasando la entrada, dejando las oficinas a la derecha y a mano izquierda para más señas. Pareces un poco bobo. ¿Para qué iba a contar cuentos?



femstore dijo:


> Menos mal que hay foreros que viajan de verdad y nos cuentan detalles de un viaje interesante... :Aplauso:
> 
> Algunos foreros ya las tienen (lee hacia atrás), otros siguen esperando, y a otros ya les he dicho que no llegarán para todos.



Pues por aquí nadie ha dicho que las tuviese...Por debajo del spot prometías ¿verdad? :XX:

Yo a uno ya le he ofrecido que le vendo una de las mías sin cargo visto que tú no cumples.


----------



## femstore (4 Jul 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Pues por aquí nadie ha dicho que las tuviese...Por debajo del spot prometías ¿verdad? :XX:
> 
> Yo a uno ya le he ofrecido que le vendo una de las mías sin cargo visto que tú no cumples.




La mia es más grande
No la mia más
no la mia....
pues la mia tiene forma de delfin....

Monster, eres increiblemente maduro y convincente, no hay quien se ponga a la altura de tus conversaciones.

Pon fotos del viaje, que las monedas las conocemos todos. Fueron vendidas a menos de 95 euros, gastos incluidos..por si a alguien le interesa. Y para los demás, si, aun quedan monedas por confirmarme asique tampoco tiréis la toalla, en cualquier caso, siempre se las podéis comprar al gran monster.
Si alguien que me pide una moneda, se queda sin ella, te aseguro que con tu reputación preferirá quedarse sin ella o comprarla en ebay, antes que suplicarte a ti.

Edito: Última cuerda que te doy en este hilo también. Cansino.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (4 Jul 2010)

femstore dijo:


> La mia es más grande
> No la mia más
> no la mia....
> pues la mia tiene forma de delfin....
> ...



¿Puede alguien confirmar que te compró una moneda? ¿Fueron vendidas? ¿Ya se las has enviado o vendes lo que no tienes? 

¿Poner fotos del viaje? Pero tío, ¿tú te crees que voy haciéndome fotos por allí para posteartelas a ti?

Por cierto, para dar más detalles sobre el Museo de la Monnaie, os aconsejo que cuando subáis a la plata superior os fijéis, a mano izquierda, en las medallas de aluminio del siglo XIX. Según explican, cuando se descubrió el aluminio eran más caras que las de oro. 

Fenstore, ahora mira a ver si eso lo pone en internet :bla:


----------



## femstore (4 Jul 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Por cierto, para dar más detalles sobre el Museo de la Monnaie, os aconsejo que cuando subáis a la plata superior os fijéis, a mano izquierda, en las medallas de aluminio del siglo XIX. Según explican, cuando se descubrió el aluminio eran más caras que las de oro.
> 
> Fenstore, ahora mira a ver si eso lo pone en internet :bla:



European coin - medal manufacturer - mint museum

Monnaie de Paris


Yo no he ido, pero también puedo decir información que se puede saber sin necesidad de pisar dicho museo.

Tú estabas de exámenes y por eso no te conectabas, luego ponías la excusa de tu viaje a París.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (4 Jul 2010)

femstore dijo:


> European coin - medal manufacturer - mint museum
> 
> Monnaie de Paris
> 
> ...



Oye, payaso, tú no sabes nada de mi. Déjate de soltar gilipolleces. 

¿Pretendes que no hice un pedido en persona en la Monnaie? Si estás tan seguro apuéstate 20.000 euros y te lo demuestro.


Ya sabemos que te jode que expongamos a la luz tu trile de las monedas-sellos. Sentimos mucho que no piquen.

(por cierto, el que debería hacer algún examen eres tú...al menos en física y química...)


----------



## segundaresidencia (5 Jul 2010)

femstore dijo:


> ¿Has terminado los exámenes y tus padres te dejan el ordenador los fines de semana?
> 
> Tú no, que como a ti te las venden de 5 en 5 y sin pedirte dni y sin ser francés......¿para que quieres más? Asi pasa que luego no llegan para todos..
> 
> ...



joder femstore, veo que ya vas conociendo al tipejo este, por cierto ¿te vendio las eagle al precio acordado??? es para saber si es un tio de palabra.
jajaja que estaba de examenes, note equivoques con los auxiliares de vuelo, estudia una carrera y luego acaba asin(frustrados de servir cocacolas).....
dejaló, no es nadie en la vida y aqui en el foro se cree alguien porque le den cancha, si te das cuenta, todos le han calado, hasta hugo le acusa de tener multinicks(y eran intimos),se va despegando de la realidad segun escribe mas y mas mensajes, en cuanto alguien destaca en el foro, va a por el a deguello.
a por ti fue en cuanto vio que vendias monedas, yo pienso que el no ha vendido casi nada,pero se creia importante.
una de las cosas que mas me dolio en su momento fue como iba a por el tiogilito,no le has conocido,un tio majisimo, super culto, y por lo menos a mi me parecia una buena persona, le daba mil vueltas en todo, le hacia preguntas sobre numismática porque no tenia ni puta idea,,el tiogilito le contestaba y enseñaba altruistamente, y llegó un momento en que se torcieron las cosas y fue a por el ,una pena.
nada femstore, cuidate y cuidado con los psicopatas que pululan por aqui
un saludo


----------



## Monsterspeculator (27 Sep 2010)

femstore dijo:


> ¿Has terminado los exámenes y tus padres te dejan el ordenador los fines de semana?
> 
> Tú no, que como a ti te las venden de 5 en 5 y sin pedirte dni y sin ser francés......¿para que quieres más? Asi pasa que luego no llegan para todos..
> 
> ...



::

La semana pasada pasé por La Monnaie y recogí mis cinco monedas de oro de 100 euros reservadas.

¿Qué tal les va a los que las encargaron a través del gran dealer?


----------



## femstore (27 Sep 2010)

No sé que ha puesto el pasaorero este...pero supongo que será acerca del incremento oficial asique bueno, como todos ya sabéis, y si no, os lo digo yo, *La Monnaie de Paris ha subido los precios un 30% desde que se anunciaron debido a la subida del metal.*

*Por tanto, sólo los masters dealers vinculados a dicha casa de monedas han obtenido el precio incial (bajo facial).*

Los particulares y dealers pequeños no pueden retirar sus monedas sin abonar ese incremento.

Lo mismo ha pasado con otros precios, como en España, cuyo incremento fue hace unos meses.

Mis clientes no sufren dicho incremento, pero obviamente no habrá monedas para todos, como anuncié antes de empezar a reservarlas.

Por otro lado, posiblemente para 2011/2012, veréis en su web a FemStore como único distribuidor OFICIAL español de sus monedas 

Esta información proviene de documentación oficial, y quien diga que no, que lo demuestre.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (27 Sep 2010)

femstore dijo:


> No sé que ha puesto el pasaorero este...pero supongo que será acerca del incremento oficial asique bueno, como todos ya sabéis, y si no, os lo digo yo, *La Monnaie de Paris ha subido los precios un 30% desde que se anunciaron debido a la subida del metal.*
> 
> *Por tanto, sólo los masters dealers vinculados a dicha casa de monedas han obtenido el precio incial (bajo facial).*
> 
> ...




¡MENTIRA! ¡¡OWNED MÍTICO!!

El viernes pasado retire mis 5 monedas y pagué 100 euros (valor facial) por cada una de ellas. 


Ahora, que el pájaro de Femtore postee la documentación oficial donde dice que los particulares no pueden retirarlas sin un sobreprecio y yo postearé mis recibos.


----------



## puntodecontrol (27 Sep 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> ¡MENTIRA! ¡¡OWNED MÍTICO!!
> 
> El viernes pasado retire mis 5 monedas y pagué 100 euros (valor facial) por cada una de ellas.
> 
> ...




postea tu la tuya primero.....


----------



## femstore (27 Sep 2010)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> postea tu la tuya primero.....



jajajaja 

Lo veo dificil, ya que salen con un ligero retraso, y que como podéis ver, ni en ebay las anuncian en preventa.
Si de algo es famosa la casa francesa es de anunciar monedas con salida en un mes, y emitirlas al mercado normal 5 - 6 después


----------



## Monsterspeculator (27 Sep 2010)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> postea tu la tuya primero.....



La verdad es que foreros como tú que llevan años en el foro y aún no se han enterado de quienes mienten y quienes no, dais bastante pena. 

Venga, allí va el recibo y las monedas. Ahora ya puedes babear. Fíjate bien: Las he comprado por su valor facial 100 euros. Ni un céntimo más. 

Y ahora esperamos ansiosos la "documentación oficial" de femstore... :XX:


----------



## Monsterspeculator (27 Sep 2010)

femstore dijo:


> jajajaja
> 
> lo veo dificil, ya que salen con un ligero retraso, y que como podéis ver, ni en ebay las anuncian en preventa.
> Si de algo es famosa la casa francesa es de anunciar monedas con salida en un mes, y emitirlas al mercado normal 5 - 6 después



¡¡¡owned!!!​


----------



## merche400 (27 Sep 2010)

Tenia entendido que solo se podría reservar 1 por persona. ¿como es eso de reservado 5?


----------



## femstore (27 Sep 2010)

merche400 dijo:


> Tenia entendido que solo se podría reservar 1 por persona. ¿como es eso de reservado 5?



No se puede.
Pero he tenido que ver el mensaje del megaseller para poder ver las imágenes.

Bonitas fotos, pena que la factura no es auténtica, y el blister tampoco (la acabo de reportar a La Monnaie de Paris, por si quieren tomar medidas : )

Y bonita foto, que casualmente coincide con otras posteadas en otro foro, por un usuario que seguro no eres tu, ya que no es español. 

monnaie de paris 2010 100 euros - Buscar con Google



EDITO: Ahora sólo me quedan un par de dudas...

O bien has usado la foto de internet (encima del blister no oficial, si no el presellers version - no oficial -)
O bien tienes una preseller version y has hecho un copy paste de cojones (que raro que las 5 estén en la misma posición no?)

Venga pon más imágenes! y de buena definición, que quiero comerme el owned!!! estaré orgulloso de hacerlo, y te lo digo de verdad, no hay cosa que más me guste que aprender de mis errores...pero por ahora no tengo claro que el error sea mio, sino de que ahora todos vamos a ser tontos menos tú..pero lo de poner imágenes que ya están en internet, con estuches en la misma posición, blisters y factura no oficiales...no se monster...podías currártelo un poco más.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (27 Sep 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Os informo. Te interesará puntodecontrol.
> 
> Me he pasado esta tarde por la casa de la moneda francesa en el Quai de Conti (ando por aquí). Puedes encargar hasta 5 monedas de 100 euros a valor facial. Pagas un adelanto de 30 euros y tienes que recogerlas entre el 20 de septiembre y el 30 de octubre. Por supuesto no hay ningún requesito de nacionalidad.





merche400 dijo:


> Tenia entendido que solo se podría reservar 1 por persona. ¿como es eso de reservado 5?



Merche, Ya lo puse en su momento. Puedes encargar hasta 5 en La Monnaie y una por correo. 

Femstore intentaba conveceros de que se tenía que ser francés, que no se podía, etc,etc,...La cuestión es que no sepáis como pedir las monedas directamente. Por cierto, que muchas de las que vende las podéis pedir en las Mint respectivas antes de que se agoten y a un precio no burbujeado por los pasamonedas...

La información les hace daño porque la información daña al negocio que no es honesto.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (27 Sep 2010)

femstore dijo:


> No se puede.
> Pero he tenido que ver el mensaje del megaseller para poder ver las imágenes.
> 
> Bonitas fotos, pena que la factura no es auténtica, y el blister tampoco (la acabo de reportar a La Monnaie de Paris, por si quieren tomar medidas : )
> ...




Te lo estás comiendo....


----------



## Monsterspeculator (27 Sep 2010)

femstore dijo:


> No se puede.
> Pero he tenido que ver el mensaje del megaseller para poder ver las imágenes.
> 
> Bonitas fotos, pena que la factura no es auténtica, y el blister tampoco (la acabo de reportar a La Monnaie de Paris, por si quieren tomar medidas : )
> ...



Te estás comiendo un megaowned...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (27 Sep 2010)

ÑAM, ÑAM, ÑAM,...​

Y ahora, majete, postea tus documentos oficiales si tienes algo...que no lo creo...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (27 Sep 2010)

femstore dijo:


> pero por ahora no tengo claro que el error sea mio, sino de que ahora todos vamos a ser tontos menos tú..pero lo de poner imágenes que ya están en internet, con estuches en la misma posición, blisters y factura no oficiales...no se monster...podías currártelo un poco más.



¿Pero de que error hablas? ¿No tenías documentos oficiales? :XX:


----------



## femstore (27 Sep 2010)

Alguien no ve algo raro entre esos estuches y los OFICIALES de La monnaie?

O bien yo estoy paranoico...
o bien alguien ha comprado chapitas....
o bien fabrican cajas especiales con una presencia ejemplar para Monster.....
Seguramente sea la tercera opción. Un tio que gana 60k al día se merece tener 5 cajas de lujo para sus 5 monedas.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (27 Sep 2010)

femstore dijo:


> Bonitas fotos, pena que la factura no es auténtica, y el blister tampoco (la acabo de reportar a La Monnaie de Paris, por si quieren tomar medidas : )



Por cierto, ten mucho cuidado con acusar a nadie de falsificador. 

Hasta ahora lo que hemos visto es que tú eres un mentiroso y un calumniador. 

Así que cuidado. Ya sabemos que piensa el ladrón que son todos de su condición.


----------



## femstore (27 Sep 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> ÑAM, ÑAM, ÑAM,...​
> 
> Y ahora, majete, postea tus documentos oficiales si tienes algo...que no lo creo...



Por que tus 5 "monedas" SIEMPRE salen en la misma posición? con las mismas sombras?
Buenos copy paste...
el muy intelectual ha comprado 1 moneda reseller version (sin valor oficial), dice haber comprado 5 oficiales

curratelo más, pierde más tiempo en el copy paste, cambia al menos las posturas...

Yo es que no tengo tanta paciencia y el diseño no es lo mio, pero venga, que te ayudo :XX::XX:


----------



## Monsterspeculator (27 Sep 2010)

femstore dijo:


> Alguien no ve algo raro entre esos estuches y los OFICIALES de La monnaie?
> 
> O bien yo estoy paranoico...
> o bien alguien ha comprado chapitas....
> ...



O bien eres un paleto que se piensa que la colección de monedas de curso legal vienen en estuche como las medallas conmemorativas. 

Venga, que vas a aprender algo. Las primeras que sacaron también iban en su funda de cartón, pero era blanco. Si no me diese pereza hasta te la escaneaba...

Mucho mundo de numismática no pareces tener. En las vitrinas de cualquier tienda de numismática francesa puedes ver esas monedas en sus fundas.



Oye, para que salgamos de dudas, ¿Nos posteas tu "documentación oficial"?


----------



## femstore (27 Sep 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> O bien eres un paleto que se piensa que la colección de monedas de curso legal vienen en estuche como las medallas conmemorativas.



No hagamos una encuesta a ver quien es el paleto.

Tanto las de 100 euros, como las de 50 de teresa de calcuta, como cualquier otra de francia, son MONEDAS, conmemorativas de curso legal.
Si te compras un diccionario podrás entender lo que significan dichas palabras, pero búscalas una por una, que por si no lo sabes, las frases no salen.

Ale majo, que vuelves a ignorados que ya me has hecho reir mucho por hoy.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (27 Sep 2010)

femstore dijo:


> Por que tus 5 "monedas" SIEMPRE salen en la misma posición? con las mismas sombras?




Tontorrón...Fíjate y verás que en el primer scan hay dos del reverso...

Dime, ¿en qué posición las quieres? :XX:




femstore dijo:


> Buenos copy paste...
> el muy intelectual ha comprado 1 moneda reseller version (sin valor oficial), dice haber comprado 5 oficiales
> 
> curratelo más, pierde más tiempo en el copy paste, cambia al menos las posturas...
> ...



Nos vamos a estar descojonando de ti hasta el día del juicio final. Ahora cada vez que vea a un forero me voy a llevar las 5 monedas para que se descojone de ti. Acabas de ser promovido a "gran bufón" del foro.


----------



## VOTIN (27 Sep 2010)

no se a que viene este rollo de monedas que parecen lentejas
mas feas imposibles
enseñar vuestras poyas a ver quien la tiene mas gorda y acabamos antes


----------



## Monsterspeculator (27 Sep 2010)

femstore dijo:


> Ale majo, que vuelves a ignorados que ya me has hecho reir mucho por hoy.



No te vayas...que no has posteado tus "documentos oficiales" :XX:

Te lo digo por tu bien. Que si te vas ahora quedas como un payaso...y eso no es bueno para el business de las monedas de Mickey Mouse...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (27 Sep 2010)

Ya le estoy cogiendo el gustillo al scanner. Femstore, ¿A que no sabes hacer esto?


----------



## VOTIN (27 Sep 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> No te vayas...que no has posteado tus "documentos oficiales" :XX:
> 
> Te lo digo por tu bien. Que si te vas ahora quedas como un payaso...y eso no es bueno para el business de las monedas de Mickey Mouse...



Que pesao eres tu...
y todo porque vende las monedas de oro mas barato 
unas veces se gana y otras se pierde,y aunque ganes en lo banal
en lo otro ,en vender monedas te estan caneando::


----------



## Monsterspeculator (27 Sep 2010)

Nos estás decepcionando...¿No nos ibas a postear algo?

Umm...poca palabra tienes...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (27 Sep 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> Que pesao eres tu...
> y todo porque vende las monedas de oro mas barato
> unas veces se gana y otras se pierde,y aunque ganes en lo banal
> en lo otro ,en vender monedas te estan caneando::



Calla, calla,...¿No quieres comprarle unas? Te pasas por los madriles, te las recompro algo más caras y te tomás unas ostras en el mercado de San Miguel...:XX:


----------



## VOTIN (27 Sep 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Nos estás decepcionando...¿No nos ibas a postear algo?
> 
> Umm...poca palabra tienes...



Deja al chaval tranquilo hombre
tu sigue con tu envidia,que de eso te alimentas
y no provoques mas


----------



## femstore (27 Sep 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> Que pesao eres tu...
> y todo porque vende las monedas de oro mas barato
> unas veces se gana y otras se pierde,y aunque ganes en lo banal
> en lo otro ,en vender monedas te estan caneando::



No veo el owned pero por otro lado, raro sería que nunca me llevase uno, siento decir que este no lo es; le he preguntado y responde con evasivas, pone monedas de dudosa calidad, de dudosa procedencia, con dudoso estuche y con factura falsa.

He reportado por mail toda la información al director de la casa de la moneda de París. Veamos que pasa al final.

Es un pobre niño que juega a ser masterdealer, que siga jugando. Otros tenemos trabajo y cosas que hacer.
No pierdas el tiempo con el Votin. Con 60k al día puede comprarse amigos, lástima que no sepa invertir el dinero.


----------



## VOTIN (27 Sep 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Calla, calla,...¿No quieres comprarle unas? Te pasas por los madriles, te las recompro algo más caras y te tomás unas ostras en el mercado de San Miguel...:XX:



Dudo mucho que tu tengas 35000 eur en metalico8:
eso si ,cuento,lo que se dice cuento si tienes mucho

!!pero si no tienes ni una moneda de 8 escudos de oro!!
solo una chapa vieja ,menos vas a tener ese dinero


----------



## Monsterspeculator (27 Sep 2010)

Para el payaso del foro, aquí tiene la foto de la funda en este blog:

100 euro or monnaie de paris arrivent (eurorare)

Nótese que en el año 2009 no venía el año indicado en la funda.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (27 Sep 2010)

femstore dijo:


> He reportado por mail toda la información al director de la casa de la moneda de París. Veamos que pasa al final.



Jo,jo,jo,...me gustaría verle la cara de descojone...

Femstore, empiezas a rozar el patetismo...Mira, si no tienes contactos numismáticos en Francia ya te doy yo una docena de direcciones y les escribes preguntándoles...

¿Pero tú no era el que iba a ferias internacionales? No me jodas que no hay ningún francés...


----------



## merche400 (27 Sep 2010)

Pues no lo entiendo....

El mismo día que abrieron en la web de la monais de paris la compra de las moneda de 100 euros, yo solicité unas monedas pero el sistema "SOLO" me dejaba pedir 1. Por ello desistí.

No comprendo como algun forero haya podido pedir 5 en la misma pantalla en la que a mí me daban 1. no sé.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (27 Sep 2010)

merche400 dijo:


> Pues no lo entiendo....
> 
> El mismo día que abrieron en la web de la monais de paris la compra de las moneda de 100 euros, yo solicité unas monedas pero el sistema "SOLO" me dejaba pedir 1. Por ello desistí.
> 
> No comprendo como algun forero haya podido pedir 5 en la misma pantalla en la que a mí me daban 1. no sé.



Es que desde la página web sólo podías pedir una. Para pedir 5 tenías que ir en persona, que es lo que hice como ya expliqué en su día (mírate el post que cite).

Por cierto, el año pasado también se podían pedir 5. Mira el primer comentario del blog que he linkeado:



> NATH ÉCRIT LE JEUDI 03 DÉCEMBRE 2009, A 17:08
> J'ai reçu mes 5 pieces pour les etrennes


----------



## femstore (27 Sep 2010)

merche400 dijo:


> Pues no lo entiendo....
> 
> El mismo día que abrieron en la web de la monais de paris la compra de las moneda de 100 euros, yo solicité unas monedas pero el sistema "SOLO" me dejaba pedir 1. Por ello desistí.
> 
> No comprendo como algun forero haya podido pedir 5 en la misma pantalla en la que a mí me daban 1. no sé.



El habrá ido en taxi, ya que con 60k le da de sobra, y las habrá comprado con alfombra roja. Para el resto de humanos, sólo venden una en web y ninguna en tienda si no eres frances.


----------



## VOTIN (27 Sep 2010)

femstore dijo:


> El habrá ido en taxi, ya que con 60k le da de sobra, y las habrá comprado con alfombra roja. Para el resto de humanos, sólo venden una en web y ninguna en tienda si no eres frances.



Pues entonces tendra el azafato la doble nacionalidad,pues es hijo de inmigrantes


----------



## Monsterspeculator (28 Sep 2010)

femstore dijo:


> El habrá ido en taxi, ya que con 60k le da de sobra, y las habrá comprado con alfombra roja. Para el resto de humanos, sólo venden una en web y ninguna en tienda si no eres frances.



Pero deja de decir majaderías anda. Que poco mundo tienes. Si en la tienda de la casa de la Moneda hay casi más turistas que franceses. Lo único que te piden es la pasta. Hay que ser paleto para creer que en los tiempos actuales pueda haber restricciones por nacionalidad en la venta al público, y más en la UE.

Oye, la bolsita que me dieron también es chula. ¿A que sí? ::


----------



## puntodecontrol (28 Sep 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Pero deja de decir majaderías anda. Que poco mundo tienes. Si en la tienda de la casa de la Moneda hay casi más turistas que franceses. Lo único que te piden es la pasta. Hay que ser paleto para creer que en los tiempos actuales pueda haber restricciones por nacionalidad en la venta al público, y más en la UE.
> 
> Oye, la bolsita que me dieron también es chula. ¿A que sí? ::



O te compras una camara mejor... o el photochop no es lo tuyo


----------



## Monsterspeculator (28 Sep 2010)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> O te compras una camara mejor... o el photochop no es lo tuyo



¿Estás celoso porque no he puesto "puntodecontrolowned"? Se arragla fácil...

Si tuvieses algo de hombría y decoro reconocerías tu owned. 

He colgado la factura. Femstore no ha colgado nada de lo prometido. He colgado scaneds de las monedas en más posiciones que el kamasutra. No tenéis vergüenza. 

Ala, jódete y a ver si tienes suerte y te la vende un 30% más caro. A joderse!


----------



## merche400 (28 Sep 2010)

Al grano....


A día de hoy...¿hay alguna moneda de oro que se pueda comprar al valor facial? (aunque no sea francesa)


----------



## Monsterspeculator (28 Sep 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Te desafío a que demuestres que a nadie no le han vendido por no ser francés. Yo he comprado varias veces sin que me pidiesen ningún documento. Si sólo venden a franceses lo pondrá en algún sitio ¿no?
> 
> Tranquilo que cuando las recoja en octubre les hago una foto y la posteo.



Aquí se ve quien tiene palabra y quien tiene cuento. Cualquiera se fia del pájaro.


----------



## VOTIN (28 Sep 2010)

merche400 dijo:


> Al grano....
> 
> 
> A día de hoy...¿hay alguna moneda de oro que se pueda comprar al valor facial? (aunque no sea francesa)



¿¿pero tu no habias vendido tus kilos de plata para comprarte el piso y ademas
un coche???
¿y tu suegro que te dice de comprar monedas?


----------



## segundaresidencia (28 Sep 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> Pues entonces tendra el azafato la doble nacionalidad,pues es hijo de inmigrantes



que cabron¡¡¡¡¡ seguro¡¡¡¡¡¡
jo jo jo jo


----------



## Monsterspeculator (28 Sep 2010)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> que cabron¡¡¡¡¡ seguro¡¡¡¡¡¡
> jo jo jo jo



Oiga, que aquí el único hijo de moros es secondhome. :XX:


----------



## Garrapatez (28 Sep 2010)

Desde luego sabéis como hacer que uno se tronche de risa, este hilo es más divertido que una película de los hermanos Marx.

Una cosa está clara el Monster se ha hecho con 5 monedas de esas, las fotos que ha puesto desde luego no están trucadas.


----------



## VOTIN (28 Sep 2010)

Bueno 
Monster ya ha posteado sus criadillas en el foro,pequeñas pero matonas 500 eur
esperemos algun dia ver las de femstore las de 3 kilos por huevo,pero que ponga " mis poderes" en la afoto para ver que las tiene las de 96000 eur
ejjejjejeje
Asi veremos quien la tiene mas gorda


----------



## puntodecontrol (28 Sep 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> ¿Estás celoso porque no he puesto "puntodecontrolowned"? Se arragla fácil...
> 
> Si tuvieses algo de hombría y decoro reconocerías tu owned.
> 
> ...



porque la imagen tiene 96ppp y no tiene datos exif???......??? porque tiene "oscuros" en zonas claras?? ....

Ves como tienes que insultar.... que facil es tocar la fibra.....


----------



## segundaresidencia (28 Sep 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> Pues entonces tendra el azafato la doble nacionalidad,pues es hijo de inmigrantes



por eso el pobre chaval no tiene aqui vivienda ,porque tiene a sus padres en gabacholandia,y va de listo y se ve lo superior que se cree al resto,como todos los franceses cuando hablan con españoles,seguro que a el en el colegio le hacian eso,ahora es un chico de altos vuelos,es azafatoveloz¡¡¡¡¡¡
veo hilo mítico ...........


----------



## puntodecontrol (28 Sep 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> Bueno
> Monster ya ha posteado sus criadillas en el foro,pequeñas pero matonas 500 eur
> esperemos algun dia ver las de femstore las de 3 kilos por huevo,pero que ponga " mis poderes" en la afoto para ver que las tiene las de 96000 eur
> ejjejjejeje
> Asi veremos quien la tiene mas gorda



venga, buena idea, veo los 500 del azafato y subo a 1000 xD


----------



## segundaresidencia (28 Sep 2010)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> venga, buena idea, veo los 500 del azafato y subo a 1000 xD
> 
> 
> 
> Ver Imagen: http://s3.subirimagenes.com:81/otros/previo/thump_5262501nugget.jpg



supongo que lo sabes pero esas cápsulas son para cuando se compran grandes cantidades,asi te llegan del mayorista (que yo no tengo negocios con mayoristas,no gano 60K/dia ojo :XX


----------



## Monsterspeculator (28 Sep 2010)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> porque la imagen tiene 96ppp y no tiene datos exif???......??? porque tiene "oscuros" en zonas claras?? ....
> 
> Ves como tienes que insultar.... que facil es tocar la fibra.....



¿Donde están los scans de femstore? ::


----------



## puntodecontrol (28 Sep 2010)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> supongo que lo sabes pero esas cápsulas son para cuando se compran grandes cantidades,asi te llegan del mayorista (que yo no tengo negocios con mayoristas,no gano 60K/dia ojo :XX



No citare mis fuentes, aqui hay mucho boca chancla, yo prefiero estar en el ajo "pero sin decir ni mu".... Prefiero estar en el banquillo callado que en el campo y no hacer nada....

Lo que si dire, es que esta NO se la compre a fem, que fijo que monster lo afirma/pregunta.


----------



## VOTIN (28 Sep 2010)

nah
Aqui hay que poner la afoto de las tres monedas de akiloton que ponga

"monster algun dia esto podra ser tuyo"


.....y mas abajo

primero tendras que ganartelo


----------



## puntodecontrol (28 Sep 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Aquí se ve quien tiene palabra y quien tiene cuento. Cualquiera se fia del pájaro.



oye, y una duda.....

Usted ha cojido un taxi y ha ido a francia a por 5 monedas?? o ha ido en coche???
Y de verdad que le merece la pena??? Porque salvo que sea catalan, navarro o vasco, lo cual dudo, no creo que desde otro lado de españa halla podido ir salvo que viaje en avion gratis.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (28 Sep 2010)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Lo que si dire, es que esta NO se la compre a fem, que fijo que monster lo afirma/pregunta.



Siento defraudarte... tu vida y tus compras me importan una mierda...::

Pero me alegro de que te toque pagar un 30% de más...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (28 Sep 2010)

femstore dijo:


> Alguien no ve algo raro entre esos estuches y los OFICIALES de La monnaie?
> 
> O bien yo estoy paranoico...
> o bien alguien ha comprado chapitas....
> ...



O bien te has comido una docena de owneds...::

Ebay está lleno de estuches como los mios...Vaya "pofesionah" que estás hecho...


http://***.ebay.fr/or-100-euros-200..._pièceseuro&hash=item35acb75f5d#ht_500wt_1154

http://***.ebay.fr/5-PIECES-5-10-15...pièceseuro&hash=item563e7aaa42#ht_1312wt_1139

http://***.ebay.fr/1-PIECE-DE-100-E..._pièceseuro&hash=item563a48b7ff#ht_602wt_1139

http://***.ebay.fr/or-de-100-euros-..._pièceseuro&hash=item35acb538ea#ht_500wt_1154

Y del 2010 en venta también tenéis a patadas en ebay.fr







http://***.ebay.fr/Nouvelle-100-eur...pièceseuro&hash=item3cb1047c8e#ht_1046wt_1139







http://***.ebay.fr/PIECE-100-EUROS-..._pièceseuro&hash=item2eb0174d1e#ht_500wt_1154


etc,etc,etc,...

¿Qué decías de "exclusividad"?


----------



## Eldenegro (28 Sep 2010)

Que bonito es el amor... y eso que estamos en otoño.... Cuando lleguemos a la primavera os vere exaltados de verdad


----------



## merche400 (28 Sep 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> ¿¿pero tu no habias vendido tus kilos de plata para comprarte el piso y ademas
> un coche???
> ¿y tu suegro que te dice de comprar monedas?



hombre... hasta 20 moneditas de esas francesas me harian ilu....siempre y cuando no se entere mi suegro...claro.o


----------



## Monsterspeculator (28 Sep 2010)

Eldenegro dijo:


> Que bonito es el amor... y eso que estamos en otoño.... Cuando lleguemos a la primavera os vere exaltados de verdad



Hoyga! Que estoy pensando en montar un club de fans con todas las viborillas que tenemos sueltas en el foro...

En todo caso no se quejen que los owneds de anoche convierten este hilo en mítico!!

Por cierto, estoy pensando en vender alguna de las monedas de 100 euros a algún forero para que dé fe...¿No estará usted interesado como buen colecconista?


----------



## Lalonchamasfina (28 Sep 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Hoyga! Que estoy pensando en montar un club de fans con todas las viborillas que tenemos sueltas en el foro...
> 
> En todo caso no se quejen que los owneds de anoche convierten este hilo en mítico!!
> 
> Por cierto, estoy pensando en vender alguna de las monedas de 100 euros a algún forero para que dé fe...¿No estará usted interesado como buen colecconista?



Si no está interesado él, seguro que nos damos de tortas muchos par comprar una y dar fe.


----------



## Eldenegro (28 Sep 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Por cierto, estoy pensando en vender alguna de las monedas de 100 euros a algún forero para que dé fe...¿No estará usted interesado como buen colecconista?



No te diria yo que no, pero me pillas en el curro. Esta tarde en casa entrare con mas tiempo


----------



## Vedast_borrado (28 Sep 2010)

¿Si suben el precio un 30%, subirá también el valor facial? Si no me da que no venderán muchas.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (28 Sep 2010)

Vedast dijo:


> ¿Si suben el precio un 30%, subirá también el valor facial? Si no me da que no venderán muchas.



La emisión de venta al público se agotó a los dos días de salir. En ese momento el valor en oro estaba por encima del valor facial y de venta (si no recuerdo mal el oro estaba en 1050 y la moneda es un 1/10 de onza). Sólo desde el punto metalçifero un chollo. Podías ganar pero en ningún caso perder gracias al valor facial.

Ahora sólo queda adquirirla en los numis que le meterán, según su costumbre, un 30% más por lo menos.


----------



## femstore (28 Sep 2010)

Vedast dijo:


> ¿Si suben el precio un 30%, subirá también el valor facial? Si no me da que no venderán muchas.



El valor facial lo mantienen.

Luego posteare novedades pues he invertido toda la mañana en hacer mis deberes para desmentir al Dios de las mentiras.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (28 Sep 2010)

femstore dijo:


> El valor facial lo mantienen.
> 
> Luego posteare novedades pues he invertido toda la mañana en hacer mis deberes para desmentir al Dios de las mentiras.



Mira chaval, aquí el único mentiroso eres tú. 

"Toda la mañana"? Jo,jo,jo,...se ve que andas bastante "parado"... Bastaba con escanear tus "papeles oficiales" para aportar alguna prueba a lo que dices...Aún seguimos esperando.

Cuéntanos...¿Todas las fotos y ofertas de Ebay donde venden la moneda de 100 euros también son falsas y los vendedores mentirosos?

Mira, lo único que tienes que hacer es empezar posteando los "papeles oficiales" que decías que tenías y has hecho mutis en cuanto postee mi factura. No tienes una mierda. Lo que deberías tener es algo de hombría y reconocer el owned gigantesco en que te has metido tú solito. Eres un fantástico y peligroso para los negocios. Yo no te confiaba pasta ni harto de vino.


----------



## VOTIN (28 Sep 2010)

Monster es el abuson del foro
femstore te aconsejo que no le hagas caso y ni le sigas la corriente

Solo yo suelo manejarlo bien para dirigirlo a sus establos cuando se desmanda,eso si acompañado de segundahome,y aun asi cuesta.......


----------



## segundaresidencia (28 Sep 2010)

femstore dijo:


> El valor facial lo mantienen.
> 
> Luego posteare novedades pues he invertido toda la mañana en hacer mis deberes para desmentir al Dios de las mentiras.



no te preocupes, pasa de el no le hagas caso, es lo que quiere, no es nadie,esta hasta la polla de poner cocacolas en el avion madrid paris , le chulean las viejis pidiendole mantitas, jajaja

ya me lo imagino pretendiendo negociar precios de bullion el azafatoveloz diciendo que les iba a comprar 40 onzas a la semana¡¡¡¡¡
vaya imbecil mas jrande.
no te preocupes muy pocos han tenido buenos negocios con el , todos le conocemos ya, el foro no seria igual sin este hijo de emigrantes españoles en francia, metido a azafatoveloz
un saludo femstore y pasa de el , estas a años luz del imbecil que compra 5 moneditas para revender, tu eres alguien en este mundillo, el es una mierda


----------



## Monsterspeculator (28 Sep 2010)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> no te preocupes, pasa de el no le hagas caso, es lo que quiere, no es nadie,esta hasta la polla de poner cocacolas en el avion madrid paris , le chulean las viejis pidiendole mantitas, jajaja
> 
> ya me lo imagino pretendiendo negociar precios de bullion el azafatoveloz diciendo que les iba a comprar 40 onzas a la semana¡¡¡¡¡
> vaya imbecil mas jrande.
> ...



Pues para ser una "mierda" me dedicas la mitad de tus posts. ¿Qué serás tú? ¿Una supermierda? :XX:

Anda, bonito, vete a hacerte una paja y te relajas...


----------



## femstore (28 Sep 2010)

Bueno, no he querido postear antes porque me he tirado todo el día recopilando información, asique informo:


- He hablado con el encargado de ventas internacionales de la casa de la moneda de Paris -entre otros-
- Le he enviado las fotos del foro de monster y le he explicado lo que ha dicho nuestro amigo conforero.
- Me ha dicho varias cosas, que empiezo a contar:

1º Dice que es completamente IMPOSIBLE que una persona pueda comprar más de 1 moneda online, y desde luego más imposible aún que un español pueda comprar 5 monedas en la tienda física.

2º Dice que esas fotos no son auténticas y que la factura tampoco, siendo esta última modificada de una parecida a la original.

3º Decir en un foro público que dicha casa de la moneda le ha vendido 5 monedas a él, y sólo a él, corresponde a un delito del que piensan tomar consecuencias, ya que ahora mismo mucha gente que ha pedido más de 1 moneda puede pensar que la casa de monedas no es seria y que no cumple con su política explícita de 1 moneda por cliente que no sea master dealer. No se puede consentir que una persona diga algo así públicamente ya que si el rumor - falso - se extiende pueden recibir oleadas de clientes exigiendo los mismos derecho que él.

4º Las monedas de 100 euros serán entregadas dentro de 25 días, por tanto esa foto se corresponde a una moneda de un año anterior, con la fecha en la fotografía modificada, además de no tener calidad de imagen.

5º Falsificar una factura es un delito aqui y en cualquier parte.

6º Publicar información falsa que dañe la imagen y reputación de una Mint, también lo es.

7º La casa de la moneda de Paris no ha autorizado a este usuario a poner una bolsa con su logo y marca registrada en este foro.

8º Según su decreto, estas monedas sufrieron un incremento del 20% en Junio, y del 10% en Septiembre debido a la subida del metal. Otros países hicieron lo mismo, como España.

9º Se concede al usuario un plazo de 7 días para desmentir/rectificar/borrar todo lo dicho publicamente en el mismo foro donde publicó la información (este). A partir de dicha fecha se tomarán medidas legales.

10º La denuncia será interpuesta desde Luxemburgo - por facilidad internacional- por quien corresponda respaldado por empresas suizas, también al corriente de dicha información falsa publicada por este usuario en este foro.

11º Se ratifica en que los master dealers tienen y/o tendrán las monedas bajo facial, ya que por lógica pura, son revendedores, y no pueden revender algo que compran al mismo precio al que ellos venden al público.



Dicho esto no me queda otra cosa más que decir respecto a este tema.
Si el usuario decide ratificarse en sus textos y fotos, yo tengo permiso para ir publicando información adicional respecto al tema.

(Creo que el owned ha sido para otro,amigo monster)


- Caso cerrado - (por mi parte)


----------



## VOTIN (28 Sep 2010)

POS Vale

Eso como declaracion de principios para un buen comportamiento en el futuro y tal esta bien

A lo que vamos

Pega la informacion que dices por escrito o que la manden posteada por ellos

Aqui mas de uno ya tiene mas de 30 cortes en la cara y no se cree nah

Con el caso Memendez ya tuvimos bastante

pd
Femstore no hagas el ridi que el azafato ya tiene espolones y se puede partir la caja
yo de ti borraria el post anterior antes de que lo lea el monster
y no digo mas.....................


----------



## femstore (28 Sep 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> POS Vale
> 
> Eso como declaracion de principios para un buen comportamiento en el futuro y tal esta bien
> 
> ...



Ya está redactada. Me han dado poder para decir lo que han querido decir, si alguien cree que es mentira, estupendo, le invito a la convención internacional de Berlin, a finales de Enero de 2011, donde FemStore Corporation Investment Bank estará junto a la Casa de la Moneda de Paris, asi podéis ver la información y contrastarla al momento.

Si en plazo acordado no ha rectificado su información falsa, me pondré en contacto con el creador del foro para enviarle una copia de las denuncias interpuestas. Publicarlas aqui sería entrar en su mismo juego, y como no tengo nada que demostrar, no voy a entrar. Cae por su propio peso.


----------



## Lalonchamasfina (28 Sep 2010)

Inminente burrofaxxxxxx. :´´´´´( )))



femstore dijo:


> Bueno, no he querido postear antes porque me he tirado todo el día recopilando información, asique informo:
> 
> 
> - He hablado con el encargado de ventas internacionales de la casa de la moneda de Paris -entre otros-
> ...





VOTIN dijo:


> POS Vale
> 
> Eso como declaracion de principios para un buen comportamiento en el futuro y tal esta bien
> 
> ...



Cito, no vaya a ser que te haga caso y lo borrre.


----------



## VOTIN (28 Sep 2010)

femstore dijo:


> Ya está redactada. Me han dado poder para decir lo que han querido decir, si alguien cree que es mentira, estupendo, le invito a la convención internacional de Berlin, a finales de Enero de 2011, donde FemStore Corporation Investment Bank estará junto a la Casa de la Moneda de Paris, asi podéis ver la información y contrastarla al momento.
> 
> Si en plazo acordado no ha rectificado su información falsa, me pondré en contacto con el creador del foro para enviarle una copia de las denuncias interpuestas. Publicarlas aqui sería entrar en su mismo juego, y como no tengo nada que demostrar, no voy a entrar. Cae por su propio peso.



¿No has pensado que al que pueden estar engañando los gabachos es a ti?


----------



## VOTIN (28 Sep 2010)

Lalonchamasfina dijo:


> Inminente burrofaxxxxxx. :´´´´´´´´´(
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hoigaaaa
no se meta en asuntos que no le conciernen y borre ese post


----------



## Lalonchamasfina (28 Sep 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> hoigaaaa
> no se meta en asuntos que no le conciernen y borre ese post



¿No es esto un foro?.
Calopez puede borrar, escríbale si lo cree conveniente por favor.


----------



## femstore (28 Sep 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> ¿No has pensado que al que pueden estar engañando los gabachos es a ti?



Lo dudo. BASTANTE.
Es tan facil como preguntar internacionalmente por él o por mi. En las respuestas tendrás la solución.

PD el burofax ya lo envié yo hace más de 15 días haciendo referencia a unos cuantos foreros.


----------



## Lalonchamasfina (28 Sep 2010)

femstore dijo:


> Lo dudo. BASTANTE.
> Es tan facil como preguntar internacionalmente por él o por mi. En las respuestas tendrás la solución.
> 
> *PD el burofax ya lo envié yo hace más de 15 días haciendo referencia a unos cuantos foreros.*



Pues ná, ya he informado a Calopez por si le interesa el tema.


----------



## Garrapatez (28 Sep 2010)

femstore dijo:


> Bueno, no he querido postear antes porque me he tirado todo el día recopilando información, asique informo:
> 
> 
> - He hablado con el encargado de ventas internacionales de la casa de la moneda de Paris -entre otros-
> ...



Esto parece una peli de Groucho Marx.

Femstore creo que eso que has puesto es un farol de tomo y lomo, pero si os gusta jugar a ese juego al Monster y a ti por mi parte ningún problema. Pero para que veas que tu argumentación no lleva a ninguna parte te la voy a rebatir ahora mismo:


Respondiendo a los puntos que pones:

1. El Monster nunca ha dicho que hubiese adquirido 5 monedas por la vía online, de hecho creo acordarme que hasta en 3 ocasiones ha dicho que online sólo se puede pedir 1 y que las otras 4 las ha conseguido en persona.

Respecto a lo de la nacionalidad de Monster ni la sé ni creo que sea de nuestra incumbencia ya que es algo que pertenece a su esfera privada, pero bien pudiera ser que tuviese la nacionalidad francesa, alemana o estadounidense, si los franceses tuviesen derecho a adquirir más monedas que por ejemplo un canadiense bien podría ser este el caso de Monster.

2. Si te dicen que esa factura es falsa es lo mismo que decir que es verdadera, es una apreciación que no demuestra nada, lo único que lo demuestra es la factura de papel real vista in situ por un experto.

3. La libertad de expresión no es un delito.

4. Lo mismo que en 2, eso no se puede demostrar viendo una foto, la unica opción es verlo en real.

5. Obviamente y matar a una persona, pero partes del error de pensar que la factura es falsa, eso de momento no lo puedes demostrar con sólo ver esa foto, habría que hacer una pericia.

6. Obviamente lo mismo que 5. ¿Pero acaso se ha demostrado que se haya publicado información falsa?

7. Esta me parece muy fuerte, que no puedas sacar una foto de una bolsa de carrefour con la compra recién hecha o del Massimo Dutti, aquí es cuando no he podido aguantar más y me he decidido a postear, creo que en este punto has meado fuera de tiesto.

8. De eso no opino porque no tengo ni idea.

9. :XX::XX: Esta es genial, eso quién lo dice ¿Tú?, ¿los gabachos?. Quién lo solicita? no veo nombres ni apellidos por ninguna parte. Eres tu el que lo solicitas en nombre de los gabachos...?. En serio dejad de pelearos como niños.

10. No tengo ni idea de qué les has contado en tus comunicados, pero te garantizo que nadie en su sano juicio va a interponer una denuncia por lo que aquí se ha dicho. Lo siento pero salvo que les hayas contado otra cosa distinta a lo que se ha escrito en este foro no me trago lo de la denuncia en Luxemburgo o en la Conchinchina.

11. NS/NC

Saludos a las partes en litigio.

Edito para poner esto:
Auguro hilo mega-owned que pasará a los anales de burbuja.
:XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Garrapatez (28 Sep 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> POS Vale
> 
> Eso como declaracion de principios para un buen comportamiento en el futuro y tal esta bien
> 
> ...



:XX::XX: Completamente de acuerdo con Votin, mi primer thanks a Votin, nunca pensé que fuesemos a estar de acuerdo en algo


----------



## Monsterspeculator (28 Sep 2010)

Después de ver la mierda del partido del Madrid, responder a las cretineces de femstore va a ser mi entretenimiento de esta velada...



femstore dijo:


> Bueno, no he querido postear antes porque me he tirado todo el día recopilando información, asique informo:
> 
> 
> - He hablado con el encargado de ventas internacionales de la casa de la moneda de Paris -entre otros-



Di quien es y dame su número de teléfono que tengo ganas de hablar también con él. 



femstore dijo:


> - Le he enviado las fotos del foro de monster y le he explicado lo que ha dicho nuestro amigo conforero.



¿Te importa postear una copia de tu relato de los hechos? 



femstore dijo:


> - Me ha dicho varias cosas, que empiezo a contar:
> 
> 1º Dice que es completamente IMPOSIBLE que una persona pueda comprar más de 1 moneda online, y desde luego más imposible aún que un español pueda comprar 5 monedas en la tienda física.



En efecto online sólo se podía pedir una. Ya lo he explicado anteriormente. En la tienda física se pueden encargar 5. Yo tengo una que encargué por correo y las 5 que pedí en la tienda física. 

En ningún momento preguntan a nadie si es francés. No hay ningún lugar donde esté indicado que sólo puedan comprar franceses. Eso es simple y llanamente FALSO. Ni te piden documento de identidad al ir a hacer el encargo ni al retirarlo. Por si no lo sabes esas monedas las venden también en Correos (en las oficinas de La Poste) con el límite de una por cliente hasta que se agoten (se agotan en pocas horas). En ninguna oficina de La Poste están habilitados para verificar la nacionalidad de nadie. 

Primero: El restringir la venta a nacionales franceses SERÍA ILEGAL y contravendría la legislación francesa como la comunitaria. Segundo: Por otra parte los residentes permanentes tienen exactamente los mismos derechos que cualquier frances en cuestiones comerciales. Tercero: Los funcionarios de la Monnaie de Paris son funcionarios de la República Francesa y eso lo saben perfectamente.




femstore dijo:


> 2º Dice que esas fotos no son auténticas y que la factura tampoco, siendo esta última modificada de una parecida a la original.




¿Y eso lo sabe sólo con ver la foto? ¿Te lo ha puesto por escrito? ¿Nos lo posteas? ¿Las fotos de los vendedores de Ebay.fr también son falsas?




femstore dijo:


> 3º Decir en un foro público que dicha casa de la moneda le ha vendido 5 monedas a él, y sólo a él, corresponde a un delito del que piensan tomar consecuencias, ya que ahora mismo mucha gente que ha pedido más de 1 moneda puede pensar que la casa de monedas no es seria y que no cumple con su política explícita de 1 moneda por cliente que no sea master dealer. No se puede consentir que una persona diga algo así públicamente ya que si el rumor - falso - se extiende pueden recibir oleadas de clientes exigiendo los mismos derecho que él.



¿He dicho que sólo me las han vendido a mi? Precisamente había un tío delante recogiendo el mismo pedido. :XX:

"piensan tomar consecuencias" jo,jo,jo,...Acojonado me tienen...¿Te crees que estás aún en parvulos?



femstore dijo:


> 4º Las monedas de 100 euros serán entregadas dentro de 25 días, por tanto esa foto se corresponde a una moneda de un año anterior, con la fecha en la fotografía modificada, además de no tener calidad de imagen.



Gilipolleces. ¿Las de Internet con la fecha del 2010 también son falsas? Es una lástima. Si lo sé hago una copia. En el recibo del pedido que se quedaron indicaba claramente que se podían recoger las monedas a partir del 20 de septiembre.

Espera, memo, si lo pone en la página web de La Monnaie:

http://boutique.monnaiedeparis.fr/i...X9&CatalogCategoryID=wCXZEzvyXpsAAAEkHQ8MnPar



> Livraison à compter du 20/09/10




¿Cuantos owneds llevamos? (ya he perdido la cuenta...)



femstore dijo:


> 5º Falsificar una factura es un delito aqui y en cualquier parte.



En efecto. Como levantar calumnias y atentar al honor. Se te va a caer el pelo gilipollas.




femstore dijo:


> 6º Publicar información falsa que dañe la imagen y reputación de una Mint, también lo es.



En efecto, es exactamente lo que estás haciendo tú. Igual mañana si me peta les informo.




femstore dijo:


> 7º La casa de la moneda de Paris no ha autorizado a este usuario a poner una bolsa con su logo y marca registrada en este foro.



Es mi bolsa y me la follo cuando quiero. 

No me puedo creer que alguien mayor de edad te haya podido decir eso. :XX:

¿Pero te das cuenta de las bobadas que escribes?



femstore dijo:


> 8º Según su decreto, estas monedas sufrieron un incremento del 20% en Junio, y del 10% en Septiembre debido a la subida del metal. Otros países hicieron lo mismo, como España.



Puede que te estén tomando el pelo...En el momento de hacer el pedido el precio era de 100 euros y así quedaba reflejado.




femstore dijo:


> 9º Se concede al usuario un plazo de 7 días para desmentir/rectificar/borrar todo lo dicho publicamente en el mismo foro donde publicó la información (este). A partir de dicha fecha se tomarán medidas legales.




Me RATIFICO en todo lo dicho y cada uno de los puntos. (andaba yo buscando el muñequito con el corte de mangas...).

No nos hagas reir, anda. En ningún caso enviarían un ultimatum a través de ti. Dile a tu funcionario de La Monnaie que se pase por el foro (te basta crearte otro multinick) para que nos descojonemos un poco.



femstore dijo:


> 10º La denuncia será interpuesta desde Luxemburgo - por facilidad internacional- por quien corresponda respaldado por empresas suizas, también al corriente de dicha información falsa publicada por este usuario en este foro.



:XX: 

¿No me digas que las autoridades de Luxemburgo tienen jurisdicción sobre asuntos en el territorio francés? ¿Se va a interponer la denuncia en el Tribunal Europeo de Derechos Humanos? No es que seas un payaso (aunque nos hagas reir un max). Eres un ignorante. 



femstore dijo:


> 11º Se ratifica en que los master dealers tienen y/o tendrán las monedas bajo facial, ya que por lógica pura, son revendedores, y no pueden revender algo que compran al mismo precio al que ellos venden al público.



¿Y a nosotros que nos importa? 




femstore dijo:


> Dicho esto no me queda otra cosa más que decir respecto a este tema.
> Si el usuario decide ratificarse en sus textos y fotos, yo tengo permiso para ir publicando información adicional respecto al tema.



Hazlo y cállate la boca. Empieza poniendo el nombre y teléfono con quien hablaste.



femstore dijo:


> (Creo que el owned ha sido para otro,amigo monster)
> 
> 
> - Caso cerrado - (por mi parte)




¿Participas en el concurso de mejor owned de Internet? (sólo así te entendería...algo...)


...otra cosa...No te olvides de las pastillas...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (28 Sep 2010)

femstore dijo:


> Ya está redactada. Me han dado poder para decir lo que han querido decir, si alguien cree que es mentira, estupendo, le invito a la convención internacional de Berlin, a finales de Enero de 2011, donde FemStore Corporation Investment Bank estará junto a la Casa de la Moneda de Paris, asi podéis ver la información y contrastarla al momento.



Como "Femstore Corporation Investment Bank" no esté declarado para operar en España como entidad financiera (y no parece haber constancia de ello), al que se te va a caer el pelo es a ti. Firmar contratos a la ligera te puede salir muy caro....



femstore dijo:


> Si en plazo acordado no ha rectificado su información falsa, me pondré en contacto con el creador del foro para enviarle una copia de las denuncias interpuestas. Publicarlas aqui sería entrar en su mismo juego, y como no tengo nada que demostrar, no voy a entrar. Cae por su propio peso.



Toda la información que he dado es CIERTA. (a ver si Calopez nos pone el monigote con corte de mangas que lo estoy necesitando...)

:XX: :XX: :XX:

Primero quoteo y luego comento...(cuando se me pase el descojone)...Hecho


----------



## VOTIN (28 Sep 2010)

Garrapata si no sabes de que va el rollo no te metas o leete al menos el hilo antes
HAY UNA FACTURA DE 5 MONEDAS COMPRADAS EN TIENDA FISICA
anda borra tus post,editalos y haz bien los deberes y que no se vuelva a repetir


----------



## Monsterspeculator (28 Sep 2010)

femstore dijo:


> Lo dudo. BASTANTE.
> Es tan facil como preguntar internacionalmente por él o por mi. En las respuestas tendrás la solución.
> 
> PD el burofax ya lo envié yo hace más de 15 días haciendo referencia a unos cuantos foreros.



Payaso. :XX:


----------



## femstore (28 Sep 2010)

Garrapatez dijo:


> Respondiendo a los puntos que pones:
> 
> 1. El Monster nunca ha dicho que hubiese adquirido 5 monedas por la vía online, de hecho creo acordarme que hasta en 3 ocasiones ha dicho que online sólo se puede pedir 1 y que las otras 4 las ha conseguido en persona.



Vuelve a leer mi comentario.



Garrapatez dijo:


> Respecto a lo de la nacionalidad de Monster ni la sé ni creo que sea de nuestra incumbencia ya que es algo que pertenece a su esfera privada, pero bien pudiera ser que tuviese la nacionalidad francesa, alemana o estadounidense, si los franceses tuviesen derecho a adquirir más monedas que por ejemplo un canadiense bien podría ser este el caso de Monster.



Los franceses pueden comprar allí, pero nunca 5 monedas.



Garrapatez dijo:


> 2. Si te dicen que esa factura es falsa es lo mismo que decir que es verdadera, es una apreciación que no demuestra nada, lo único que lo demuestra es la factura de papel real vista in situ por un experto.



Consideran que es falsa por el motivo anterior, una misma persona no puede adquirir 5 monedas en la tienda física.



Garrapatez dijo:


> 3. La libertad de expresión no es un delito.



Difamar si.



Garrapatez dijo:


> 4. Lo mismo que en 2, eso no se puede demostrar viendo una foto, la unica opción es verlo en real.



Si las monedas no salen hasta dentro de X días, no es necesario ver las fotos para ver que no puede ser real.



Garrapatez dijo:


> 5. Obviamente y matar a una persona, pero partes del error de pensar que la factura es falsa, eso de momento no lo puedes demostrar con sólo ver esa foto, habría que hacer una pericia.



Puedo demostrarlo, otra cosa es que el foro sea el sitio adecuado para ello.




Garrapatez dijo:


> 6. Obviamente lo mismo que 5. ¿Pero acaso se ha demostrado que se haya publicado información falsa?



Él dice que es buena, las Mints, los masterdealers y yo decimos que no lo es.




Garrapatez dijo:


> 7. Esta me parece muy fuerte, que no puedas sacar una foto de una bolsa de carrefour con la compra recién hecha o del Massimo Dutti, aquí es cuando no he podido aguantar más y me he decidido a postear, creo que en este punto has meado fuera de tiesto.



No puedes sacar una bolsa con una marca registrada para presumir de haber hecho una compra exclusiva que va en contra de su política de ventas ya que estás perjudicando a la propia empresa.



Garrapatez dijo:


> 9. :XX::XX: Esta es genial, eso quién lo dice ¿Tú?, ¿los gabachos?. Quién lo solicita? no veo nombres ni apellidos por ninguna parte. Eres tu el que lo solicitas en nombre de los gabachos...?. En serio dejad de pelearos como niños.



Yo no me estoy riendo, el asunto no es gracioso, ni es una pataleta, ni se trata de ver quien la tiene más grande, es algo bastante serio, y vamos a llegar hasta el fin del tema. Me tratas como si fuera un pasaorero más, deberías medir un poco los términos, y analizar el poder de mi empresa, el volumen de venta y la capacidad de los mismos para empezar a diferenciarme de un pasaorero dominguero.
He demostrado infinitas veces mi estrecha relación con las Mints de todo el mundo, si alguien quiere pensar que soy un adolescente detrás de un ordenador, está muy equivocado. Lo repito, te invito a la feria de Berlin para que empieces a conocer la dimensión correcta.




Garrapatez dijo:


> 10. No tengo ni idea de qué les has contado en tus comunicados, pero te garantizo que nadie en su sano juicio va a interponer una denuncia por lo que aquí se ha dicho. Lo siento pero salvo que les hayas contado otra cosa distinta a lo que se ha escrito en este foro no me trago lo de la denuncia en Luxemburgo o en la Conchinchina.



No tienes que tragárte nada. El tiempo lo dirá. El asunto no es una chorrada, es un tema bastante serio. Hace menos de 3 años una Mint fue llevada a la quiebra por eso mismo, por romper acuerdos con los masterdealers y vender monedas (más de la cuenta) a los clientes finales. Los masterdealers enfurecen y la Mint quiebra. 
Es facil de entender, si un dealer hace un pedido a la Mint parisina de 1.5 millones de euros, NO puede tener las monedas más tarde que un tio que se presenta en la tienda de la casa de la moneda y quiere comprar 5 monedas, cuando por contrato de exclusividad y allocations SÓLO pueden vender 1 por persona. El dealer tiene que comer, y su comida viene de eso precisamente, de que el que quiera 5 monedas, compre 1 en la mint y 4 a un dealer.


----------



## femstore (28 Sep 2010)

Lalonchamasfina dijo:


> Pues ná, ya he informado a Calopez por si le interesa el tema.



Ya le avisarán a el si procede. De momento yo dejo constancia.


----------



## VOTIN (28 Sep 2010)

Las monedas salieron a la venta el dia 20 de sept(segun la pagina francesa) y la factura de monster es del dia 24,el que sean cinco puede ser perfectamente porque se comprara en grupo y con una unica factura
eso si ,ya esta agotada
http://boutique.monnaiedeparis.fr/i...X9&CatalogCategoryID=DrvZEzvyg3kAAAEmqOAfwEZS


----------



## Garrapatez (28 Sep 2010)

femstore dijo:


> Vuelve a leer mi comentario.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bueno, yo me retiro a ver el espectáculo, os dejo solitos a Monster y a ti y voy a prepararme una bolsa de palomitas al microondas, creo que hay un OWNED histórico en juego y no me lo quiero perder.


----------



## femstore (28 Sep 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> Las monedas salieron a la venta el dia 20 de sept(segun la pagina francesa) y la factura de monster es del dia 24,el que sean cinco puede ser perfectamente porque se comprara en grupo y con una unica factura



el 20 era el día de emisión, pero no ha sido el día de lanzamiento, unicamente se vendieron resellers versions, que no tienen nada que ver con la moneda proof.

Es como cuando yo tengo en venta una moneda PROOF en 500 euros, y viene un cliente diciendome que ha comprado en Ebay una por 120...tras mostrarle que la suya no es PROOF sino BU, entiende la diferencia.
Con esto pasa lo mismo.


----------



## femstore (28 Sep 2010)

Garrapatez dijo:


> Bueno, yo me retiro a ver el espectáculo, os dejo solitos a Monster y a ti y voy a prepararme una bolsa de palomitas al microondas, creo que hay un OWNED histórico en juego y no me lo quiero perder.



Poco vas a ver, por mi parte ya está todo dicho y monster vuelve a mis ignored. Esto para mi no es salsa rosa, me limito a informar y desmentir absurdeces varias sin sentido y sin argumentación.
Yo puedo equivocarme, y el día que alguien me haga un owned me lo comeré y aprenderé de él. Lo que no voy a consentir es que una persona se ponga a divulgar libremente lo que le venga en gana, aporte datos y facturas falsas, y encima pretenda hacerme quedar mal a mi sólo por intentar desprestigiarme, ya que desde que me da por vender oro en este foro, se está empezando a plantearse otros negocios/opciones.


----------



## VOTIN (28 Sep 2010)

femstore dijo:


> el 20 era el día de emisión, pero no ha sido el día de lanzamiento, unicamente se vendieron resellers versions, que no tienen nada que ver con la moneda proof.
> 
> Es como cuando yo tengo en venta una moneda PROOF en 500 euros, y viene un cliente diciendome que ha comprado en Ebay una por 120...tras mostrarle que la suya no es PROOF sino BU, entiende la diferencia.
> Con esto pasa lo mismo.



No,segun la pagina online las podias comprar a partir del 7 de junio pero no las enviaban hasta el 20 de septiembre
Se agotaron antes del 20 de septiembre


----------



## Monsterspeculator (28 Sep 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> Las monedas salieron a la venta el dia 20 de sept(segun la pagina francesa) y la factura de monster es del dia 24,el que sean cinco puede ser perfectamente porque se comprara en grupo y con una unica factura
> eso si ,ya esta agotada
> 100 € OR BU 2010 -



Se podían recoger a partir del día 20 de septiembre, hasta finales de octubre si recuerdo bien.

Votin, que femstore te quiere quitar el record de owneds!! No te dejes!!


----------



## femstore (28 Sep 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> No,segun la pagina online las podias comprar a partir del 7 de junio pero no las enviaban hasta el 20 de septiembre
> Se agotaron antes del 20 de septiembre



Si, pero eso no tiene nada que ver con la fecha de emisión ni la fecha de lanzamiento.

En medio ebay podías comprar las monedas del meteorito de Cook hace un mes y medio y ningún vendedor las ha tenido hasta hace 1 semana. Su fecha de emisión era el 14 de Agosto y han salido un mes mas tarde.

Con las fechas de lanzamiento de las monedas esto se transforma en algo habitual.

El panda de 2011 también debería estar ya en mercado y por ahora ni se oyen datos sobre el mismo.


----------



## VOTIN (28 Sep 2010)

femstore dijo:


> Poco vas a ver, por mi parte ya está todo dicho y monster vuelve a mis ignored. Esto para mi no es salsa rosa, me limito a informar y desmentir absurdeces varias sin sentido y sin argumentación.
> Yo puedo equivocarme, y el día que alguien me haga un owned me lo comeré y aprenderé de él. Lo que no voy a consentir es que una persona se ponga a divulgar libremente lo que le venga en gana, aporte datos y facturas falsas, y encima pretenda hacerme quedar mal a mi sólo por intentar desprestigiarme, ya que desde que me da por vender oro en este foro, se está empezando a plantearse otros negocios/opciones.



Te lo dije.......
Te lo dije.....
no entres en su juego,que ya paso lo mismo con tiogilito
deja a segundaresidencia que se encargue de el,que ya lo entiende bien.....
que es muy retorcido y como eres novato te maneja en su juego


----------



## segundaresidencia (28 Sep 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> Te lo dije.......
> Te lo dije.....
> no entres en su juego,que ya paso lo mismo con tiogilito
> deja a segundaresidencia que se encargue de el,que ya lo entiende bien.....
> que es muy retorcido y como eres novato te maneja en su juego



el sujeto este un dia se encontrará con la horma de su zapato en el goldencar ,subirá un albanokosobar y creo que no querra hablar de daytrading,ni de lineas claviculares......ni siquiera de los 60.000 aurelios/dia

por cierto enhorabuena al del tag "azafatoveloz gilipollas sideral" jo jo jo que descojone


----------



## VOTIN (28 Sep 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Se podían recoger a partir del día 20 de septiembre, hasta finales de octubre si recuerdo bien.
> 
> Votin, que femstore te quiere quitar el record de owneds!! No te dejes!!



owneds??? a mi ???
cuales??

Los que te volvias como loco pensando que centromb era mi email para hacerte la competencia? jajajajajaja

Lo de las monedas de 8 escudos que me hiciste comprar en 675 € al pujar contra mi en ebay???jjajjajaj ( ah y gracias)

Te quedan muchas cocacolas que poner en el airbus antes de que pase eso,
siempre y cuando un dia no te trasladen a la cafeteria del aeropuerto


----------



## segundaresidencia (28 Sep 2010)

os recuerdo dos owned épicos hacia nuestro queridisimo monsterspecualtor,por si alguien no se acuerda, va de que sabe de economia y le dan collejas por todos los sitios
*fijaros como le da en todo el cogote missmarple, sublime*


----------



## segundaresidencia (28 Sep 2010)

otro collejón mas a nuestro querido "sirvecocacolasa20000piesdealtura"


----------



## VOTIN (28 Sep 2010)

Algun dia abriremos un HILO MITICO DE OWNEDS de Monster
mientras dejaremos a segundahome que haga de hemeroteca


----------



## segundaresidencia (28 Sep 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> Algun dia abriremos un HILO MITICO DE OWNEDS de Monster
> mientras dejaremos a segundahome que haga de hemeroteca



jo jo jo jo jo pobrecito
como diria eddy 
juntemos las manos y elevemos una oracion al cielo por la persona que le dio el cambio equivocado, o le puso las notas por debajo de lo que merecia
ja ja ja ja que fino eddy


----------



## Monsterspeculator (28 Sep 2010)

femstore dijo:


> Los franceses pueden comprar allí, pero nunca 5 monedas.



Habrá algún documento donde lo ponga ¿no? Alguna fuente seria u oficial donde corroborarlo ¿no?

Espera, espera,...creo que decías algo al principio del hilo...



femstore dijo:


> El hermano de mi pareja tiene nacionalidad española y francesa y no le han dado ninguna por no ser 100% frances y no poder presentar su dni francés..
> Pero a su novia que es 100% francesa le han podido reservar una, y les han dicho eso mismo, que al ser tirada limitada, sólo para franceses, y no más de 1 por persona.



:XX: Fuente: El semicuñao !!! :XX: 





femstore dijo:


> Consideran que es falsa por el motivo anterior, una misma persona no puede adquirir 5 monedas en la tienda física.



Umm...Argumento cojonudo...Vaya que como en la tienda se hayan confundido, les puede caer a ellos y a ti una buena condena por difamación.

A mi me dijeron que se podían pedir hasta 5 (como a todo el mundo que estaba allí), y han cumplido. 

Por cierto, te puse un link de un blog donde el tío contaba que ya tenía las 3 encargadas el año pasado, y otro comentaba que el tenía 5....



femstore dijo:


> Difamar si.



Toma buena nota.



femstore dijo:


> Si las monedas no salen hasta dentro de X días, no es necesario ver las fotos para ver que no puede ser real.




Otro argumento cojonudo. Se te puede caer el pelo por difamación ¿sabes? ¿Algún forero abogado interesado en meterle un palo a este bocazas?

Ya te puse links donde estaban vendiendo esas monedas en Ebay. ¿Cómo es que las tienen? ¿Son falsas? ¿Te parece que escribamos a los vendedores de Ebay para que nos expliquen como es que las tienen y a ver que nos dicen?  Por cierto, que los dos links a monedas del 2010 que puse, la subasta ya había finalizado. Seguro que incluso ya tendrán los comentarios de los compradores, o dentro de pocos días.

Ves como es más fácil atrapar a un mentiroso que a un cojo?



femstore dijo:


> Puedo demostrarlo, otra cosa es que el foro sea el sitio adecuado para ello.



No, si ya sabemos que tú utilizas el foro para engañar a la gente con tus monedas-sello que valen en metal 1/10 o 1/100 del precio al que las vendes.



femstore dijo:


> Él dice que es buena, las Mints, los masterdealers y yo decimos que no lo es.



¿Nos das los nombres de quien te ha dicho esto? ¿Tienes emails? Postéalos si tienes huevos.




femstore dijo:


> No puedes sacar una bolsa con una marca registrada para presumir de haber hecho una compra exclusiva que va en contra de su política de ventas ya que estás perjudicando a la propia empresa.



:XX: 

Venga, anda, pon precedentes legales. ¿Cual es la pena? ¿Guillotine? :XX:




femstore dijo:


> Yo no me estoy riendo, el asunto no es gracioso, ni es una pataleta, ni se trata de ver quien la tiene más grande, es algo bastante serio, y vamos a llegar hasta el fin del tema.



"Yo no me estoy riendo" :XX: Pues a mi me duele la tripa!!!




femstore dijo:


> Me tratas como si fuera un pasaorero más, deberías medir un poco los términos, y analizar el poder de mi empresa, el volumen de venta y la capacidad de los mismos para empezar a diferenciarme de un pasaorero dominguero.



Danos más datos...¿Cual es el volumen de tu empresa? ¿Cuando se constituyó? ¿Cual es el nombre en España? ¿Número de registro? ¿Cual es su dirección? ¿Qué tipo de empresa es? ¿Cual es su historia? ¿Quienes son sus principales accionistas? ¿En qué bolsa cotiza? :XX: Venga, pon toda la información pública y entonces veremos de qué estamos hablando. 

Deberías aprender que el respeto se gana. No viene dado por el dinero heredado de tus papis.




femstore dijo:


> He demostrado infinitas veces mi estrecha relación con las Mints de todo el mundo, si alguien quiere pensar que soy un adolescente detrás de un ordenador, está muy equivocado.



No has demostrado una puta mierda. Sólo le das al pico. Postea contratos de exclusividad con las Mints y entonces veremos si algo de lo que dices es cierto. 




femstore dijo:


> Lo repito, te invito a la feria de Berlin para que empieces a conocer la dimensión correcta.



El alquilarse una mesa de 2 metros cuadrados está al alcance de cualquier pasamonedas de la plaza...




femstore dijo:


> No tienes que tragárte nada. El tiempo lo dirá. El asunto no es una chorrada, es un tema bastante serio. Hace menos de 3 años una Mint fue llevada a la quiebra por eso mismo, por romper acuerdos con los masterdealers y vender monedas (más de la cuenta) a los clientes finales. Los masterdealers enfurecen y la Mint quiebra.



Pues nada, a pedirle daños y perjuicios a la Monnae de Paris. Seguro que la hacéis quebrar con una demanda interpuesta desde Luxemburgo. Ya sabes que Sarkozy dijo que les iba a enviar a todos los gitanos rumanos. Sería en justa venganza que hiciesen quebrar la milenaria Casa de la Moneda francesa (sí...fue fundada en el año 864....harás historia haciéndola quebrar...sobre todo que siendo una institución pública harías quebrar al estado francés y desencadenarías el madmax internacional...)



femstore dijo:


> Es facil de entender, si un dealer hace un pedido a la Mint parisina de 1.5 millones de euros, NO puede tener las monedas más tarde que un tio que se presenta en la tienda de la casa de la moneda y quiere comprar 5 monedas, cuando por contrato de exclusividad y allocations SÓLO pueden vender 1 por persona.



Tus problemas con la Casa de la Moneda francesa me importan una mierda.



femstore dijo:


> El dealer tiene que comer, y su comida viene de eso precisamente, de que el que quiera 5 monedas, compre 1 en la mint y 4 a un dealer.



El dealer y todos tienen que comer. Lo que no hay que esperar es que las Casas de la Moneda nacionales tengan ninguna obligación de darte de comer a ti por tu cara bonita. 

Claro que cuando uno comercia en un mercado manipulado a lo que aspira es a poder controlarlo...

¡¡A JODERSE!!


----------



## Monsterspeculator (28 Sep 2010)

femstore dijo:


> Si, pero eso no tiene nada que ver con la fecha de emisión ni la fecha de lanzamiento.
> 
> En medio ebay podías comprar las monedas del meteorito de Cook hace un mes y medio y ningún vendedor las ha tenido hasta hace 1 semana. Su fecha de emisión era el 14 de Agosto y han salido un mes mas tarde.
> 
> ...




Lo que no te conviene que la gente sepa es que pueden conseguir directamente y más baratas las monedas que vendes en las Mints, en particular las de la Perth Mint. 

¡¡A JODERSE!!


----------



## VOTIN (29 Sep 2010)

Anda dejalo ya bonito.....


----------



## Monsterspeculator (29 Sep 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> Anda dejalo ya bonito.....



Deja, coño, deja, que hace tiempo que no nos reíamos tanto!!


----------



## Monsterspeculator (29 Sep 2010)

femstore dijo:


> Me tratas como si fuera un pasaorero más,



Y tú "Pole" (es lo que pone bajo tu avatar) deberías tratarme de 

*Excelentísimo, ilustrísimo, magnífico y grandísimo señor de élite de los gurús burbujistas*


Que es lo que pone bajo mi avatar. Jódete.

Por cierto, Klopez, no se me ha añadido ningún adjetivo lameculesco más al pasar de los 12.000 mensajes. Me has cabreado. Igual hasta mañana hago huelga!!!


----------



## VOTIN (29 Sep 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Deja, coño, deja, que hace tiempo que no nos reíamos tanto!!



Ya
porque no pudieramos retirarlo a tiempo no te da ninguna victoria y menos
cuando es todavia bisoño

Con Memendez no te hubieras atrevido


----------



## Monsterspeculator (29 Sep 2010)

Oye, femstore, sólo una cosa más. 

Por favor, confírmame que eres mayor de edad que no lo tengo claro. Si no me podrían denunciar por maltrato psicológico infantil...:XX:


----------



## VOTIN (29 Sep 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Y tú "Pole" (es lo que pone bajo tu avatar) deberías tratarme de
> 
> *Excelentísimo, ilustrísimo, magnífico y grandísimo señor de élite de los gurús burbujistas*
> 
> ...



Vale,esta noche has ganado tu trocito de gloria
Pero mañana cuando vuelvas a la realidad me pones la cocacola light,que
la normal ya sabes que se me repite y me da ardores


----------



## Monsterspeculator (29 Sep 2010)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> el sujeto este un dia se encontrará con la horma de su zapato en el goldencar ,subirá un albanokosobar y creo que no querra hablar de daytrading,ni de lineas claviculares......ni siquiera de los 60.000 aurelios/dia
> 
> por cierto enhorabuena al del tag "azafatoveloz gilipollas sideral" jo jo jo que descojone



No había visto esto. ¿Debo interpretarlo como una amenaza?


----------



## Lalonchamasfina (29 Sep 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> Ya
> porque no pudieramos retirarlo a tiempo no te da ninguna victoria y menos
> cuando es todavia bisoño
> 
> *Con Memendez no te hubieras atrevido*



Con cualo, con éste: :XX:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-vs-menendez-hilo-oficial-17.html#post3175548



El_Presi dijo:


> *Mercedes tiene rabo y es multinick de un forerO, lo mismo que Menendez. Están baneados porque se les fue el trolleo de las manos. Felicidades a los que se pajearon con la foto de su presunto culo.*


----------



## VOTIN (29 Sep 2010)

Lalonchamasfina dijo:


> Con cualo, con éste: :XX:
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-vs-menendez-hilo-oficial-17.html#post3175548



Claro,con ese

fijate que el tonto del monster pensaba que los dos eran la misma persona


Esta usted al loro permanentemente y toma asiento de primera fila para que
no le falte su racion de sangre en las luchas foriles,asi como no deja que
las victimas que van a inmolarse se retiren a tiempo antes de que llegue
la bestia al ruedo.......


----------



## Monsterspeculator (29 Sep 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> Claro,con ese
> 
> fijate que el tonto del monster pensaba que los dos eran la misma persona
> 
> ...



Pero Votin, si fuiste el único que picaste en la trolleada mala de Mercedes y el Memendez... Fue unos de tus mejores owneds...Te pasaste el finde en el hilo. :XX:

Anda, anda, taparemos tus vergüenzas...(oye, a proposito de vergüenzas, ¿cómo va el proyecto "ojete"? ¿Progresas algo o la parienta te sigue manteniendo a raya?)


----------



## VOTIN (29 Sep 2010)

Ah,yo me lo pase cojonudo
El calopez volvio fuerte de las vacaciones

....tu ocupate de que no te desvirguen a ti el ojete y deja a los demas
¿o ya no eres virgo?

Avisa el dia que folles para hacerlo fiesta nacional jejejejejeje


----------



## Garrapatez (29 Sep 2010)

Bueno ya veo que el hilo se desinfla...

Hecho de menos alguna información gráfica o escaneo por parte de Femstore que apoye sus argumentos.

Por lo demás les ruego que cuando el Ponny-express traiga las diligencias desde Luxemburgo tengan la amabilidad de postearlas por aquí.

Servidor se va al sobre que mañana va a ser un día calentito.


----------



## VOTIN (29 Sep 2010)

Garrapatez dijo:


> Bueno ya veo que el hilo se desinfla...
> 
> Hecho de menos alguna información gráfica o escaneo por parte de Femstore que apoye sus argumentos.
> 
> ...



HALE!!!
garrapata vuelva usted con su huesped que aqui ya no hay mas sangre que 
chupar en este hilo
Circulen,circulen,,,,,,se acabo la faena por hoy
mañana mas......


----------



## Lalonchamasfina (29 Sep 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> Esta usted al loro permanentemente y toma asiento de primera fila para que
> no le falte su racion de sangre en las luchas foriles,asi como no deja que
> las victimas que van a inmolarse se retiren a tiempo antes de que llegue
> la bestia al ruedo.......



Es que hasta que llegue el mad max la vida es tannnn aburrida.


----------



## femstore (29 Sep 2010)

Garrapatez dijo:


> Bueno ya veo que el hilo se desinfla...
> 
> Hecho de menos alguna información gráfica o escaneo por parte de Femstore que apoye sus argumentos.
> 
> ...



Solamente mis palabras tienen una validez que las de monster nunca podran tener.

Ya enviare las denuncias a quien tenga que hacerlo

La palabra de monster frente a la mia, en lo referente a numismatica, no tiene validez alguna.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (29 Sep 2010)

femstore dijo:


> Solamente mis palabras tienen una validez que las de monster nunca podran tener.



Jajajajaja....Porque tú lo digas...

Te has quedado con el culo al aire. Aquí estamos los que somos capaces de corroborar lo que decimos con escaneos y con enlaces externos, y los que como tú pretenden que les creamos como palabra de Dios. 

¿Dónde está la documentación oficial en la que supuestamente te basas? ¿Dónde está el nombre con el empleado de la casa de la Moneda con el que has hablado? ¿Cual es tu explicación de lo que se ve en Ebay y se lee en blogs numismáticos? 

Eres un fantástico. 




femstore dijo:


> Ya enviare las denuncias a quien tenga que hacerlo



Aquí te espero descojonándome. 

Muchos más poderosos han querido acallar a los foreros de burbuja.info con amenazas de denuncias como tú. Muchos banquitos y constructores. 

¡A joderse!

Además como toques mucho los cojones a lo mejor el que tiene que cerrar el chiringo por denuncias eres tú...




femstore dijo:


> La palabra de monster frente a la mia, en lo referente a numismatica, no tiene validez alguna.



Jajajajaja....Pero si no tienes ni puta idea de numismática!! ¿Qué nos cuentas?

Y sobre tu saber del mercado numismático este hilo te pone en evidencia claramente.

¿Esperas que la gente confíe sus ahorros en tu "sapiencia" numismática para determinar qué lotes de monedas van a subir? Tú estás de coña...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (29 Sep 2010)




----------



## Monsterspeculator (29 Sep 2010)

Piquete informativo a las puertas del Carreful que no saben la denuncia que les va a caer :XX:


----------



## Monsterspeculator (29 Sep 2010)

Mercadonaman montando el piquete ante el Mercadona. 

No teme a los antidisturbios, está acojonando con la denuncia de femstore:


----------



## Monsterspeculator (29 Sep 2010)

A los etarras también les va a caer un purooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Garrapatez (29 Sep 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Piquete informativo a las puertas del Carreful que no saben la denuncia que les va a caer :XX:





Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Mercadonaman montando el piquete ante el Mercadona.
> 
> No teme a los antidisturbios, está acojonando con la denuncia de femstore:





Monsterspeculator dijo:


> A los etarras también les va a caer un purooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




¡Joder!, que me parto :XX::XX::XX:

Si es que se veía venir.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (29 Sep 2010)

Garrapatez dijo:


> ¡Joder!, que me parto :XX::XX::XX:
> 
> Si es que se veía venir.



No te rías que te denuncia a ti también!!! :XX:


----------



## Monsterspeculator (29 Sep 2010)

Pero femstore lo va a tener crudo para localizarle...¡Se esconde!

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/guarderia/139825-que-ha-sido-de-mercadonaman.html


----------



## capuser (29 Sep 2010)

Unas risas si que me estoy dando... XD!!! Candidato para "rascaolé" del 2010.


----------



## femstore (30 Sep 2010)

La semana que viene recibo nuevo pedido de las 100 monedas famosas de oro, con una lista de espera de tres pares de narices.

Me limitaré a postear alguna foto para que la gente pueda apreciar el estuche OFICIAL, de la moneda OFICIAL, y postearé también varias reseller versions.

Iré avisando a los compradores por orden de la lista, a excepción de puntodecontrol que le envio una porque me da la gana.


----------



## puntodecontrol (30 Sep 2010)

femstore dijo:


> La semana que viene recibo nuevo pedido de las 100 monedas famosas de oro, con una lista de espera de tres pares de narices.
> 
> Me limitaré a postear alguna foto para que la gente pueda apreciar el estuche OFICIAL, de la moneda OFICIAL, y postearé también varias reseller versions.
> 
> Iré avisando a los compradores por orden de la lista, a excepción de puntodecontrol que le envio una porque me da la gana.



se agradece el gesto ;-)

Yo cuando me llege le saco unas fotos y las posteo y que cada uno saque sus conclusiones.


----------



## Ulisses (30 Sep 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> No te rías que te denuncia a ti también!!! :XX:



El manual de denuncias me lo ha pasado calópez esta tarde. Es una especie de "libro de estilo" procesal inexcusable para cualquier tipo de litigio o querella entre foreros. Lo teneis disponible en formato .pdf, de forma gratuita, en el subforo de veteranos.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (1 Oct 2010)

ulisses dijo:


> El manual de denuncias me lo ha pasado calópez esta tarde. Es una especie de "libro de estilo" procesal inexcusable para cualquier tipo de litigio o querella entre foreros. Lo teneis disponible en formato .pdf, de forma gratuita, en el subforo de veteranos.



Tenemos que localizar a Mercadonaman para que se lo empolle...


----------



## Renovatio (1 Oct 2010)

Sé que no se me echaba de menos... Pero estoy.







:XX:


----------



## femstore (1 Oct 2010)

Renovatio dijo:


> Sé que no se me echaba de menos... Pero estoy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que moreno te has puesto :XX:


----------



## QuepasaRey (1 Oct 2010)




----------



## Monsterspeculator (1 Oct 2010)

Coño...Calopez es un aguafiestas...Nos ha chapado el otro hilo...

Siempre nos quedara Mercadonaman...


----------



## El cid (1 Oct 2010)

Para el pompero multinick quepasarey:


----------



## Nico (1 Oct 2010)

Dios!, voy a tener que dejar los habanos y el foro !!... no puedo pasar tantas horas aquí ! 

En cualquier caso -y al menos para justificar las 16 páginas leídas- hay que reconocer que Monsterespeculator puso las fotos, fundamentó lo que dijo y corroboró con diferentes enlaces sus aseveraciones.

Femstore, siendo un estupendo tipo y habiendo vendido monedas según lo ha prometido, creo que en esta se dejó llevar.

Mi pregunta: Por qué Monsterespeculator, que ha demostrado ser una aplanadora masacrando gente cuando quiere, siempre nos termina lijando a tipos más o menos interesantes o valiosos ?

Es culpa de él o de los otros ?

Ya le llevo contabilizado a: *J.C.B.* (muerto a base de solicitarle información sobre sus cálculos y estimaciones), *Tiogillito* (gran numismático acribillado al revelarse sus datos) y, si se deja, *Femstore* (algo superficial en sus aseveraciones)

Lo malo del caso es que aunque Monsterespeculator gane bien sus derribos, termina acabando con gente que genera algún valor agregado al foro (sea por conocimientos, sea por información, sea por criterios).

No termino de tener en claro si hay que felicitarlo por su contundencia o acribillarlo por el saldo negativo que deja (tasa de supervivientes).

En cualquier caso gana sus batallas por fuerza de artillería y eso está fuera de discusión.

En fin... voy a pedir turno con el psicólogo porque esto ya es una adicción y no puedo pasarme tantas horas en el foro. Lo peor es que lo disfruto. 

Maldito Calopez!!


----------



## Garrapatez (1 Oct 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Coño...Calopez es un aguafiestas...Nos ha chapado el otro hilo...
> 
> Siempre nos quedara Mercadonaman...



Hace un rato han baneado al femstore, imagino que Calópez está cubríendose las espaldas no vaya a ser que el hampón termine poniendole una denuncia a él también, a saber si también ha recopilado datos de Calópez de manera oculta.

Por otro lado me da la impresión de que hay que ser muy cagón para poner una mierda-denuncia en vez de batirse el bronce y dar la cara en los foros.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (1 Oct 2010)

Nico dijo:


> Dios!, voy a tener que dejar los habanos y el foro !!... no puedo pasar tantas horas aquí !
> 
> En cualquier caso -y al menos para justificar las 16 páginas leídas- hay que reconocer que Monsterespeculator puso las fotos, fundamentó lo que dijo y corroboró con diferentes enlaces sus aseveraciones.
> 
> ...



Gracias por el post.

Creo que no deberías atribuirme el dudoso "mérito" de "terminator" del foro.

A ver, sin echarme flores, creo que tengo bastante mundo para ver de lejos cuando vienen nubarrones y en mi vida si que he aprendido bastante bien a calar a la gente. Como sabéis soy bastante incisivo en mis posts (es mi estilo, sorry). Cuando algo no me parece bien lo digo sin andarme con rodeos. Cuando se me acusa de falsear o mentir tampoco me ando con rodeos. Creo que eso contribuye a la calidad del foro y a limpiarlo de cantamañanas...aunque me cueste alguna denuncia... Pero no me jodas, vaya shows que se montan! Pagaríais por leerlos, cabrones.

Creo que la contribución global es positiva, pero es una opinión subjetiva.


También siento que J.C.B. y TioGilipeto se hayan ido del foro. Las bastaba con cambiar su actitud.



(por cierto, te puntualizo algo, yo no revelé ningún dato de TioGilipeto...cuidado con lo que escribes que andamos con el gatillo flojo con las denuncias)


----------



## JAD (1 Oct 2010)

Pues no. No se echa flores ni na.inocho:inocho:inocho:inocho:

Un saludo.

Por cierto edito para añadir que estoy 100% de acuerdo con Nico.
Solo al 50% con lo añadido luego con Moster y tal........


----------



## Ulisses (1 Oct 2010)

> Nico dijo:
> 
> 
> > Dios!, voy a tener que dejar los habanos y el foro !!... no puedo pasar tantas horas aquí !
> ...


----------



## Akita (1 Oct 2010)

Qué mal ha medido sus fuerzas Femstore y qué poca visión empresarial.

Estaba granjeandose cierta popularidad con su peculiar modelo de negocio que, de momento, no había dejado ningún cadáver por el camino (de momento), y en vez de perseverar en esa dirección, se dedica a echar pulsos innecesarios y acaba:

1) sin plataforma gratuita y eficaz para seguir vendiendo su producto (aparte de quedar con el culo al aire y dar una imagen pésima).
2) con la primera página de Google preñada de catastróficas referencias sobre su chiringuito.
3) enmarronado en un proceso judicial más gilipollesco que el de Josef K., con previsible pasta palmada a borbotones como se empeñe en jugar a la Ley de Los Ángeles.

Un auténtico lince. Imagino que de todo se aprende. Que le sirva de experiencia. 

Los faroles se echan a pusilánimes e inexpertos, no a jugadores profesionales con muchos tiros disparados (el post y la postilla final de wolfy en el hilo eliminado _"aquí hay gente que ni se imagina quién anda husmeando por el foro"_, han sido demoledores). 

A acojonar a la peña con pareja de treses mejor en facilísmo o en enfemenino.com.


----------



## wolfy (1 Oct 2010)

Garrapatez dijo:


> Hace un rato han baneado al femstore, imagino que Calópez está cubríendose las espaldas no vaya a ser que el hampón termine poniendole una denuncia a él también, a saber si también ha recopilado datos de Calópez de manera oculta.
> 
> Por otro lado me da la impresión de que *hay que ser muy cagón para poner una mierda-denuncia *en vez de batirse el bronce y dar la cara en los foros.



Los crios de veintitantos son asi :XX:

Para recopilar datos hay que ser un "pofesioná" y dudo que el niño llegue a tanto (ya sabes que el diablo sabe mas por Viejo que por diablo"

Por otro lado, si sabes encontrar informacion la "maxima" es que no te puedas encontrar a ti mismo. cosa que con Femstore no ocurre.

Yo anoche para entretenerme (y no digo de quien fué ¿tal vez Monster? ¿Tal vez Garrapatez? ¿Tal Vez Calopez? ) encontré informacion para escribir un libro (Coches en venta, Catalogos publicitarios (de ropa) Cupones Descuentos, Datos Fiscales, Montones de Fotos, solicitud de precio de material de "dudosa procedencia", Etc. 

Lo Dicho. Recopilar informacion ¿para qué? la informacion es poder, pero hay que saber donde buscar y me dá que quien presume de ello es porque realmente carece de ello (A las pruebas me remito)


----------



## wolfy (1 Oct 2010)

Akita dijo:


> Qué mal ha medido sus fuerzas Femstore y qué poca visión empresarial.
> 
> Estaba granjeandose cierta popularidad con su peculiar modelo de negocio que, de momento, no había dejado ningún cadáver por el camino (de momento), y en vez de perseverar en esa dirección, se dedica a echar pulsos innecesarios y acaba:
> 
> ...



Muchas Gracias :Baile:


----------



## Ulisses (1 Oct 2010)

Akita dijo:


> > A acojonar a la peña con pareja de treses mejor en facilísmo o en enfemenino.com.
> 
> 
> 
> ¡¡¡JRANDE¡¡¡¡


----------



## Nico (1 Oct 2010)

Si, hay que reconocer que la copia de la "denuncia" era realmente patética (asumo que era un documento inventando) y, si REALMENTE presentó una denuncia con ese contenido todavía deben estar haciendo avioncitos de papel en la Comisaria. 

Qué sentido tiene hacerse el chulo cuando no lo eres ?


----------



## Monsterspeculator (1 Oct 2010)

Akita dijo:


> Los faroles se echan a pusilánimes e inexpertos, no a jugadores profesionales con muchos tiros disparados (el post y la postilla final de wolfy en el hilo eliminado _"aquí hay gente que ni se imagina quién anda husmeando por el foro"_, han sido demoledores).
> 
> A acojonar a la peña con pareja de treses mejor en facilísmo o en enfemenino.com.




Joder...me vais a matar a reir...Tal vez era esa el verdadeero plan femstoriano...

Akita, ya postearás fotos de los "botes" que te llevas con tus faroles en enfemenino.com...



Coño, ahora que lo pienso está este subforo muy aburrido hoy. Femstore: Create un reloaded, anda majo.


----------



## quaver (1 Oct 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Coño, ahora que lo pienso está este subforo muy aburrido hoy. Femstore: Create un reloaded, anda majo.



¿Y para eso solicitaron su baneo? ¿Para un reloaded?


----------



## Monsterspeculator (1 Oct 2010)

quaver dijo:


> ¿Y para eso solicitaron su baneo? ¿Para un reloaded?



:no:

Yo no dí mi opinión. 

En todo caso, joder, capte la ironía. 

Creo que Calopez ha actuado de motu propio y no se guía por hilos probaneo (o eso creo).


----------



## quaver (1 Oct 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> En todo caso, joder, capte la ironía.



Es que le faltó el modo ironic ienso:


----------



## VOTIN (1 Oct 2010)

Me voy un par de dias de viaje por trabajo y la liais parda y lo peor es que sin mi

puntualizar algunas cosas

1º-No se muy bien los motivos del baneo de femstore asi que alguien me iluminara con textos o documentos


2ª-Estoy hasta los cojones de la manipulacion que hace con los foreros pardillos el MONSTER,los provoca cuando les molesta para llevarselos a su terreno y que los banee el
KALOPEZ

......YA SEGUIRE
pd

Deberias de banear al Monster por provocar


----------



## Renovatio (1 Oct 2010)

/Mode Master & Commander on:

"Hay demasiada calma chicha, capitán; me da malos augurios"

/Mode off


/Mode Forges on:

"Todo esto me huele a chamusquina, proclamo"

/Mode off


Como comentario personal, los tonillos 4Chaneros de "aqui al que se desmande le saco una foto saliendo del portal y la posteo en el gugle" me parecen una de las peores cosas que está fomentando internet. 
Es bastante fácil cuando alguien va por delante, y aunque tiene nick, no le importa hablar de su ciudad, su ocupación o sus preferencias, reventarle la vida. Fácil digo. Valiente no.
Supongo que es por que voy cumpliendo años, pero cada vez me va menos la marcha esta de hackerZ-mafiozoz....


----------



## LamaTibetano (1 Oct 2010)

Sale caro batirse a cara descubierta. Pueden quedar cicatrices muy visibles.

Pero en el largo recorrido rinde sus frutos ser honesto consigo mismo.

/Navigator on

Parece que esta calma chicha no va a durar.

/off


----------



## Monsterspeculator (1 Oct 2010)

Renovatio dijo:


> /Mode Master & Commander on:
> 
> "Hay demasiada calma chicha, capitán; me da malos augurios"
> 
> ...



Exactamente lo que ha confesado que ha hecho femstore. Tiene varios riesgos:

(1) Que te partan la cara.

(2) Que te frian a denuncias.

(3) Que te jodan la vida.

Porque, amigo, no sabes con quien te estás jugando los cuartos. El que es algo inteligente no juega con fuego. Pero hay muchos tontos en espera de un destino darwiniano ineludible.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (1 Oct 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> Me voy un par de dias de viaje por trabajo y la liais parda y lo peor es que sin mi
> 
> puntualizar algunas cosas
> 
> ...




Y a ti te deberían banear por abrir la boca sin tener ni puta idea.


----------



## VOTIN (1 Oct 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Y a ti te deberían banear por abrir la boca sin tener ni puta idea.



A ver si vamos aprediendo mejores modos que lavar la boca con jabon ya no se lleva


----------



## Monsterspeculator (1 Oct 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> A ver si vamos aprediendo mejores modos que lavar la boca con jabon ya no se lleva



Por eso cada vez que abres la boca apestas todo el foro.


----------



## VOTIN (1 Oct 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Por eso cada vez que abres la boca apestas todo el foro.



Bueno
Espero que ahora puedas vender alguna moneda

Como Kalopez te ha limpiado el foro de depredadores te sera mas facil
vender tu morralla a tus precios osea mas caro que lo vendia femstore


Buen trabajo,lo que no se podia permitir es la competencia mas barata 
que tu

Ahora tus parroquianos aleadores ,y no va por ulisses,podran
seguir sus inverziones


----------



## Ulisses (1 Oct 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> Bueno
> Espero que ahora puedas vender alguna moneda
> 
> Como Kalopez te ha limpiado el foro de depredadores te sera mas facil
> ...



Hombre, se te agradece la deferencia. (pero no por ello te voy a regalar los 8 escudos  )


----------



## QuepasaRey (2 Oct 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> Buen trabajo,lo que no se podia permitir es la competencia mas barata
> que tu



Ah, que tu tambien te has dado cuenta de que va esto.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (2 Oct 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> Bueno
> Espero que ahora puedas vender alguna moneda
> 
> Como Kalopez te ha limpiado el foro de depredadores te sera mas facil
> ...



¿Por qué hablas de lo que no tienes ni puta idea? Es una manía constante en ti.

Femstore puede seguir vendiendo las monedas que le dé la gana al precio que quiera. Sin embargo, según me cuentan, sólo tenía buenos precios para los que firmaban en sus planes de inversión, que no están autorizados por la CNMV (¿esto no lo sabías Votin? Estaba en un hilo borrado durante tu ausencia). Para los demás alguna moneda para ver si los tentaba con sus planes de inversión. Por otra parte con recopilación de datos personales sobre foreros.


----------



## Caos (2 Oct 2010)

Por curiosidad, ¿en qué consistían los planes de inversión de éste "Investment Bank" (juassssss, sin comentarios)?


----------



## Renovatio (2 Oct 2010)

QuepasaRey dijo:


> Ah, que tu tambien te has dado cuenta de que va esto.




Como le diría Lester al teniente Daniels en The Wire:

"Solo hay que seguir al dinero...."

De todas maneras, creo que las formas a veces aqui también se pierden. Como ha dicho Monster, el no es ningún "azote del foro", pero todo el mundo sabe que dialécticamente hablando no perdona una (al menos no es como Buster, que era el rey de la semántica... que coñazo) . 
Yo personalmente creo que los dos se han pasado y tal y eso. El mundo del coleccionismo es a veces gris, y no es la primera vez ni será la última que un particular consigue privilegios solo reservados a dealers, o que un distribuidor obtiene menos privilegios de una determinada emisión que una cadena "mass" como Walmart, por poner un ejemplo chorra.

Al final se verá todo, pero vaya, en vez de estar en el hilo del oro automandándonos cajas de vinos los unos a los otros por los nuevos máximos, estamos aqui amargados...

Pais.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (2 Oct 2010)

Caos dijo:


> Por curiosidad, ¿en qué consistían los planes de inversión de éste "Investment Bank" (juassssss, sin comentarios)?



Aquí lo tienes:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ion-femstore-corporation-investment-bank.html


Utiliza el foro para lanzar sus "planes de inversión". No te pierdas el 20% a 6 meses....




femstore dijo:


> Debido a la reestructuración de FemStore, los nuevos acuerdos con entidades internacionales y el adelantamiento de proyectos numismáticos que han pasado de 2011 a Septiembre de 2010, FemStore Corporation Investment Bank saca nuevamente los packs y planes de inversión para todo aquel que pueda interesarle.
> 
> 
> FemStore Corporation Investment Bank actualmente es una entidad financiera privada de inversión internacional asentada en el extranjero, vinculada directamente con FemStore Investment Corporation en España tras un largo estudio por parte de entidades oficiales. Ambas registradas legalmente, y constando con varios departamentos destinados a los diferentes tipos de inversión.
> ...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (2 Oct 2010)

Renovatio dijo:


> Como le diría Lester al teniente Daniels en The Wire:
> 
> "Solo hay que seguir al dinero...."
> 
> ...



No te confundas Reno. Esto va de que Femstore me acusa de falsificar una factura de la Casa de la Moneda francesa. Acusación extremadamente grave, sin aportar pruebas. Por otra parte pretende tener información oficial que indicaría que me era imposible encargar y comprar las monedas como he hecho. No le costaría nada postearla, pero no lo ha hecho. 

Que cada cual saque sus conclusiones.


----------



## EUE (2 Oct 2010)

Renovatio dijo:


> Al final se verá todo, pero vaya, en vez de estar en el hilo del oro automandándonos cajas de vinos los unos a los otros por los nuevos máximos, estamos aqui amargados...
> 
> Pais.




Hola Renovatio

Algunos no estamos amargados que todo este asunto es para partirse de risa, no se si al final acabaron insultandose o porqué fue el baneo de femstore que eso me lo perdí y cerraron el hilo.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (2 Oct 2010)

EUE dijo:


> Hola Renovatio
> 
> Algunos no estamos amargados que todo este asunto es para partirse de risa, no se si al final acabaron insultandose o porqué fue el baneo de femstore que eso me lo perdí y cerraron el hilo.



Femstore dijo que me iba a denunciar y posteó una presunta denuncia hacia mi persona. Lo cual elevó el nivel de hilaridad al máximo. Pero el aguafiestas de Calopez nos chapó el hilo...

La razón es que hice la observación que el Femstore Investment Bank no figuraba en el buscador de la CNMV de entidades autorizadas para prestar servicios financieros:

CNMV - Buscador de entidades autorizadas para prestar servicios de inversión

Primero dijo que no había buscado bien. Y luego que tenía una empresa declarada en el registro mercantil ::

Que cada cual saque sus conclusiones.


----------



## Garrapatez (2 Oct 2010)

Las palabras que dijo fueron algo así como:

"No has buscado bien"

"Voy a denunciar inmediatamente"
"Mañana monstraré la denuncia en el foro"

O sea el Femstore primero quiso indicar que según su criterio el Monster no había buscado correctamente a su empresa en el listado de la CMNV para a continuación afirmar que lo iba a denunciar.

Los demás seguíamos expectantes una respuesta de femstore para que nos indicará cuál era el nombre correcto de su empresa que aparecía en la lista de la CNMV.

Lamentablemente nunca posteó el nombre por el que había que buscar en los 3 días que duró el hilo, lo que a mi, y supongo que a más gente, me induce a pensar que simplemente no lo posteó porque no aparece en dicho listado.


----------



## TradingMetales (3 Oct 2010)

Pues voy a romper una lanza a favor de Femstore, en primer lugar, su empresa no tiene porqué cojones estar registrada en la CNMV, en primer lugar porque no trata de inversiones en bolsa, y además si capta capital se hace como préstamo a la empresa, además se reciben metales al invertir ciertas cantidades. En mi opinión, aqui la CNMV no pinta nada, y además nunca sirve de nada porque sólamente sirve para controlar las inversiones de cada persona individual y joderos a impuestos.

Además, creo que la empresa no es ni siquiera de expaña (no me he leído las 20 páginas del post) pero justamente por eso ya no debe tener control alguno en la CNMV, es más, si dispone de un swift propio y además tiene el nombre bank en la empresa, es algo mucho mas serio que muchas de las empresas registradas en la CNMV. 

La CNMV se ha dedicado a joder y a molestar a gente de éxito y muchas veces sólamente con intenciones de manchar el nombre o la empresa, como pasó con Rumasa. La CNMV sólo sirve a los intereses políticos (Eon, etc...) nunca mirará por el pequeño inversor, nunca lo hizo y nunca lo hará... De paso explíquenme de qué coño sirve la CNMV en casos como sellos, gescartera incluso el banif inmobiliario del santander... para nada, punto.


----------



## wolfy (3 Oct 2010)

TradingMetales dijo:


> Además, creo que la empresa no es ni siquiera de expaña (no me he leído las 20 páginas del post) pero justamente por eso ya no debe tener control alguno en la CNMV, es más, si dispone de un swift propio y además tiene el nombre bank en la empresa, es algo mucho mas serio que muchas de las empresas registradas en la CNMV.



Y me podrias explicar como una empresa que no es de España, puede tener actividad comercial aqui??

No sé, pero me da a mi que para poder tener actividad en España tienes que tener como minimo CIF y estar registrada en el Registro Mercantil.

Lo último que nos faltaba es que la supuesta empresa internacional estuviera en Somalia, Congo o Islas Cook :XX:

El nombre Bank (como empresa referida a Femstore) en españa no existe (Al menos publicado en el Registro Mercantil como empresa activa. De hecho solo ha hecho una solicitud de Marca es como si yo me invento "Wolfy Investmen & Inversions Bank" Ademas la solicitud es para Venta de Billetes y Monedas antiguos aparte de Ropa ¿?. 

¿Tu entiendes lo mismo en Vender Billetes y Monedas antiguos (y ropa, no lo olvidemos) con Inversiones??? ienso:

Lo que se entiende es que vende para Coleccionismo, No para Inversion :8:

¿Porque en la Solicitud no indico Inversiones Financieras? si existe un epigrafe especifico en Patentes y Marcas. ¿Para no levantar la Liebre???. :no:

Yo solo puedo decir que Mucho Cuidadin.....


----------



## TradingMetales (3 Oct 2010)

Bien, pero mira, aunque la persona (Fem) sea español, el puede tener su empresa en otro país (una Offshore, como lo llaman) y bueno... realmente aunque el tenga clientes españoles, si el legalmente no opera desde españa ni con cuentas en españa, no debería declarar nada a nadie, porque repito, su empresa está legalmente constituida en otro país. Eso sí, no debería hacer publicidad en Tv-Radio-prensa sobre su empresa... ¿Pero en un foro? claro que sí... Es más, no creo que haya sido tan idiota de poner su domicilio fiscal en Madrid, aunque como os digo, no he leido las 20 páginas del post y tal vez deba informarme un poco más.

Además, imagina que aqui no sólo hay Españoles, ¿Acaso no puede Fem ofrecer su inversión a un Colombiano residente en Colombia? yo creo que sí, y por tanto creo que por eso la CNMV no puede hacer nada...

Existe una gran diferencia entre OFRECER UN PRODUCTO A ESPAÑOLES (Él no debería anunciarse si no tiene CIF, cierto)... pero si el Español va a el a buscar su producto, no debe tener CIF... un ejemplo... Una empresa china vende USB de memoria 32 GB, ellos no se anuncian en España, pero un español con empresa o sin ella, decide comprarle 1000 USB, ¿Acaso se tendrá que registrar la empresa china con CIF? no.. es el español quien ha ido a llamar a su puerta... lo mismo que este foro.. aqui se anuncia algo al mundo, y luego el español, el peruano, el venezonalo... llaman a su puerta  Sé que os suena un poco a chiste pero así funciona. Y fíjate que los USB se pueden considerar hasta inversión, ya que triplican su precio nada mas los tienes en tu mano respecto al precio en tienda. 

Es más, para lo único que quieren registros e historias de las empresas es para joderlas a impuestos, impuestos que sólo págan el interés de la deuda, pues que les jodan hombre, ésto ya está en modo madmax, que cada uno haga lo que le salga de los cojones!!

Y a ésto pregunto... ¿Porqué alguien que cambia un papel por otro... digamos un billete de 1 peseta x uno de 500 euros, o uno de 500 euros por otro de 1000 $.... porqué hay que dar explicaciones a la gente y al gobierno? cada uno cambia (hace trading) como le sale de los cojones y como ambas personas acuerdan. Si por ejemplo yo te cambio 1 billete de peseta x uno de 500 € y firmo un acuerdo por el cual te lo recompro en X tiempo a X precio... no debe existir ninguna regulación salvo la del contrato que nos vincula y que en caso de disputa ya decidirá el Juez qué es lo que ocurre.

Creo más bien que esto no es tanto mirar las regulaciones de las empresas, sino la honestidad de la persona que la maneja. Porque, regulada o no, si quiere joder, podrá joder. Y si está muy regulado, la podrá meter más hasta el fondo, así que creo que tampoco sirve de mucho.

Es como si yo te vendo botellas de agua para inversión, y te digo... Mira, compré en Alcampo 1,5 litros a 0,17 céntimos la botella, yo te la voy a vender a 0.40 céntimos como inversión... y luego te explico que cuando el agua se acabe esa botella podrás venderla a 10 euros o más, ¿No venden los 0,5 litros a 1-2 incluso 3 euros en bares-discos? En fin, que luego te digo que te recompro la botella en 10 años a 1 euro por si quiere venderla o por si no la has vendido o bebido ántes. ¿Debo estar registrado en la CNMV para vender agua de inversión? Que venga ZP y me lo explique.

Lo mejor para evitar todos estos problemas e impuestos: el trueque


----------



## PutinReReloaded (3 Oct 2010)

TradingMetales dijo:


> Bien, pero mira, aunque la persona (Fem) sea español, el puede tener su empresa en otro país (una Offshore, como lo llaman) y bueno... realmente aunque el tenga clientes españoles, si el legalmente no opera desde españa ni con cuentas en españa, no debería declarar nada a nadie, porque repito, su empresa está legalmente constituida en otro país.




No sé muy bien qué intentas defender ni por qué rompes una lanza a favor de un chiringuito de un solo hombre que se las da, con toda falsedad, de Investment Bank cosa que no es en ningún momento.

Toda tu elucubración se viene abajo porque Femstore "Investment Bank" tiene una soicitud de registro en la Oficina de Patentes y Marcas todavía no concedida. Pon "Femstore" en el buscador de esta página y lo verás: http://www.oepm.es/Localizador/buscarDenominacion.jsp

Denominación	*FEMSTORE*
Tipo Distintivo	Denominativo con gráfico
Situación	EN TRAMITACION: PUBLICACION DE SOLICITUD
Fecha de situación	27/08/2010
Clasificación de Niza	35

Clase	Productos/Servicios
35	*SERVICIOS DE VENTA AL MENOR EN COMERCIO Y A TRAVES DE REDES MUNDIALES DE INFORMATICA DE ROPA, DE COMPLEMENTOS DE VESTIR, DE MONEDAS Y DE BILLETES ANTIGUOS.*


-------------------

Denominación	*FEMSTORE CORPORATION INVESTMENT BANK*
Tipo Distintivo	Denominativo
Situación	EN TRAMITACION: ANOTACION SOLICITUD
Fecha de situación	22/09/2010
Clasificación de Niza	35


Clase	Productos/Servicios
35	*SERVICIOS DE VENTA AL MENOR EN COMERCIO Y A TRAVES DE REDES MUNDIALES DE INFORMATICA DE ROPA, DE COMPLEMENTOS DE VESTIR, DE MONEDAS Y DE BILLETES ANTIGUOS.*
​
Se induce en el cliente la creencia de que está tratando con una entidad financiera de inversión cuando en realidad está tratando con un veintenañero que vende camisetas y monedas-sello desde su domicilio en un esquema piramidal. Publicidad y denominación de empresa engañosas donde las haya.


----------



## VOTIN (3 Oct 2010)

TradingMetales dijo:


> Bien, pero mira, aunque la persona (Fem) sea español, el puede tener su empresa en otro país (una Offshore, como lo llaman) y bueno... realmente aunque el tenga clientes españoles, si el legalmente no opera desde españa ni con cuentas en españa, no debería declarar nada a nadie, porque repito, su empresa está legalmente constituida en otro país. Eso sí, no debería hacer publicidad en Tv-Radio-prensa sobre su empresa... ¿Pero en un foro? claro que sí... Es más, no creo que haya sido tan idiota de poner su domicilio fiscal en Madrid, aunque como os digo, no he leido las 20 páginas del post y tal vez deba informarme un poco más.
> 
> Además, imagina que aqui no sólo hay Españoles, ¿Acaso no puede Fem ofrecer su inversión a un Colombiano residente en Colombia? yo creo que sí, y por tanto creo que por eso la CNMV no puede hacer nada...
> 
> ...



Te has colao tres pueblos
Me parece bien comprarle monedas a femstore o a monster
pero me parece de SUBNORMALES suscribir sus planes de inversion

El dia que la pelota este muy alta se acabo


----------



## wolfy (3 Oct 2010)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Toda tu elucubración se viene abajo porque Femstore "Investment Bank" tiene una soicitud de registro en la Oficina de Patentes y Marcas todavía no concedida. Pon "Femstore" en el buscador de esta página y lo verás: http://www.oepm.es/Localizador/buscarDenominacion.jsp
> 
> Se induce en el cliente la creencia de que está tratando con una entidad financiera de inversión cuando en realidad está tratando con un veintenañero que vende camisetas y monedas-sello desde su domicilio en un esquema piramidal. Publicidad y denominación de empresa engañosas donde las haya.



Tienes toda la Razón.

Pero no solamente eso. La concesion de una marca no habilita para tener una actividad comercial (Para eso esta el Registro Mercantil).


----------



## wolfy (3 Oct 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> Te has colao tres pueblos
> Me parece bien comprarle monedas a femstore o a monster
> pero me parece de SUBNORMALES suscribir sus planes de inversion
> 
> El dia que la pelota este muy alta se acabo



Mas claro Agua ::


----------



## syn (3 Oct 2010)

TradingMetales dijo:


> Bien, pero mira, aunque la persona (Fem) sea español, el puede tener su empresa en otro país (una Offshore, como lo llaman) y bueno... realmente aunque el tenga clientes españoles, si el legalmente no opera desde españa ni con cuentas en españa, no debería declarar nada a nadie, porque repito, su empresa está legalmente constituida en otro país. Eso sí, no debería hacer publicidad en Tv-Radio-prensa sobre su empresa... ¿Pero en un foro? claro que sí... Es más, no creo que haya sido tan idiota de poner su domicilio fiscal en Madrid, aunque como os digo, no he leido las 20 páginas del post y tal vez deba informarme un poco más.
> 
> Además, imagina que aqui no sólo hay Españoles, ¿Acaso no puede Fem ofrecer su inversión a un Colombiano residente en Colombia? yo creo que sí, y por tanto creo que por eso la CNMV no puede hacer nada...
> 
> ...



Señor Trading:

A mi me desagrada tanto o más que a cualquiera que existan sinverguenzas en la política, en los sindicatos y en cualquier organismo oficial que es pagado a base de impuestos de todos los ciudadanos.
Pero el que tengamos que cambiar leyes o controlar más a las personas que manejan dinero público y que tengamos que madurar políticamente no nos exime de tener que pagar impuestos.
Que se tengan que regular de forma diferente tanto por el lado que entra ese dinero como por el que sale es muy distinto a negar que vivimos en una sociedad "civilizada" en la que hay cosas conjuntas que se deben de pagar entre todos.

Porque si usted no quiere pagarlos seguro que cuando se ponga usted malo no acudirá a ningún hospital público (porque usted seguro que es honesto) pero habrá gente que sí, y esos servicios se pagan con los impuestos.
Y cuando usted tenga un problema legal se joderá y no irá a ningún juzgado ya que eso se paga con impuestos.
Y si le atracan o le violan usted se defenderá solito y no acudirá a la policia porque eso también se paga con los impuestos de los que por supuesto los pagamos
Y si usted hace negocios con una empresa con la que no puede "legalmente" (porque está ilegal en España) ( y no digo que sea el caso de Femstore) y después le timan.
¿A quién va a acudir usted?
Al Sr. Trueque Defensor man?

Por favor si no quiere pagar impuestos coja sus metales y váyase a una selva


----------



## VOTIN (3 Oct 2010)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> No sé muy bien qué intentas defender ni por qué rompes una landa a favor de un chiringuito de un solo hombre que se las da, con toda falsedad, de Investment Bank cosa que no es en ningín moento.
> 
> Toda tu elucubración se viene abajo porque Femstore "Investment Bank" tiene una soicitud de registro en la Oficina de Patentes y Marcas todavía no concedida. Pon "Femstore" en el buscador de esta página y lo verás: http://www.oepm.es/Localizador/buscarDenominacion.jsp
> 
> ...



He comprobado lo que dice el friki del putin
como es cierto...........................

BANEO PERPETUO A FEMSTORE

parece mentira que cada dia que amanece un listo busca a mas tontos para hacerse rico

El utilizar el termino BANK y anunciar servicios financieros con un respaldo de
una empresa de ropa ES UN DELITO ,y puede ser denunciado como estafa
Femstore muchacho te puedes meter en un lio bastante gordo,hasta 6 años de carcel

PD
Si me lees yo de ti borraria todo lo que tengas en la pagina web sobre inversiones y servicios financieros
siempre podras borrarlo ,pero si alguien se va a una notaria y saca copia escritas y da fe un notario de las copias
eso tiene total validez legal en un juzgado


----------



## Garrapatez (3 Oct 2010)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> No sé muy bien qué intentas defender ni por qué rompes una lanza a favor de un chiringuito de un solo hombre que se las da, con toda falsedad, de Investment Bank cosa que no es en ningún momento.
> 
> Toda tu elucubración se viene abajo porque Femstore "Investment Bank" tiene una soicitud de registro en la Oficina de Patentes y Marcas todavía no concedida. Pon "Femstore" en el buscador de esta página y lo verás: http://www.oepm.es/Localizador/buscarDenominacion.jsp
> 
> ...



Hay que reconocer que lo que sugiere el nombre de la empresa comparado con los productos y servicios que ofrece no guardan mucha relación.

Por ese mismo motivo la denominación del "...INVESTMENT BANK" que está todavía en trámite no creo que se la concedan.

No sé que tiene que ver vender camisetas y monedas antiguas por internet con un banco de inversiones, pero bueno eso se lo dejo a criterio de los de la oficina de patentes y marcas.


----------



## TradingMetales (3 Oct 2010)

Efectivamente me he colado bastante, yo pensaba que Fem Investment Bank era una EMPRESA, no una Marca. Y si efectivamente era una empresa le habría costado un riñón y medio, y debería estar regulada como banco, aunque sea en otro país. A ver si se pasa Fem con su siguiente nick y nos explica un poco.

Respecto a las regulaciones, al menos la de la CNMV, quiero aclarar de nuevo, que no sirven de nada. Prácticamente cualquiera puede tener una empresa regulada en CNMV y empezar a hacer lo que le salga de los cojones, sólamente te piden un depósito inicial para trámites, y gastos anuales, y luego simplemente pasan a mirarte las cuentas, para nada más sirve... ah si! para tener un "logo" estampado que diga.. regulado por CNMV, que grande soy...

Lo que vi hace 3-4 días y no me gustó nada... y quería consultárselo a Fem y me he quedado con las ganas, es el precio de las monedas de plata, prácticamente se han duplicado... y se me quitaron las ganas de tener una moneda con olor, a esos precios. Tal vez en eso se base el %, el último que compra (y compra bien caro) paga a todos los demás.

En fin, realmente lamento el baneo, hubiera acabado en un futuro todo bien o mal, pero realmente lo lamento. ¿Con quien me voy a juntar para calentar al Monster?

Bueno, y respecto al tema principal del Hilo, de las monedas de 500 €, ¿Alguien sabe dónde puedo comprar en masa? Monster, ¿sabes algo? las tiendas que he visto hasta la fecha o no venden a esos precios, o dicen que stock agotado. ¿Es realmente posible conseguirlas a precio facial?


----------



## VOTIN (3 Oct 2010)

Garrapatez dijo:


> Hay que reconocer que lo que sugiere el nombre de la empresa comparado con los productos y servicios que ofrece no guardan mucha relación.
> 
> Por ese mismo motivo la denominación del "...INVESTMENT BANK" que está todavía en trámite no creo que se la concedan.
> 
> No sé que tiene que ver vender camisetas y monedas antiguas por internet con un banco de inversiones, pero bueno eso se lo dejo a criterio de los de la oficina de patentes y marcas.



Si nadie se opone lo normal es que se lo concedan
En actividades financieras tambien se lo concederian,salvo que le pidan el justificante para la actividad
La marca te da derecho a utilizarla en ESA actividad CNAE
Por ejemplo tu puedes usar SANTANDER en actividades de empresas de pinturas PERO no en actividades bancarias
De todas formas aparte de los derechos de marca necesitas los permisos
de la CNMV o del Banco de España para realizar la actividad
La marca solo te protege de la copia del nombre por la competencia


----------



## Monsterspeculator (3 Oct 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> Te has colao tres pueblos
> Me parece bien comprarle monedas a femstore o a monster
> pero me parece de SUBNORMALES suscribir sus planes de inversion
> 
> El dia que la pelota este muy alta se acabo



A mi no me mezcles con gentuza. Ya me estás tocando los cojones con tus difamaciones y calumnias baratas. 

Ya sé que estás mal follado y no eres capaz de encular a tu mujer como te gustaría (confesiones en el subforo de veteranos :XX, pero en el foro no tenemos la culpa de tus frustraciones anales.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (3 Oct 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> He comprobado lo que dice el friki del putin
> como es cierto...........................
> 
> BANEO PERPETUO A FEMSTORE
> ...




El back-up calopécico también sirve.


----------



## VOTIN (3 Oct 2010)

TradingMetales dijo:


> Efectivamente me he colado bastante, yo pensaba que Fem Investment Bank era una EMPRESA, no una Marca. Y si efectivamente era una empresa le habría costado un riñón y medio, y debería estar regulada como banco, aunque sea en otro país. A ver si se pasa Fem con su siguiente nick y nos explica un poco.
> 
> Respecto a las regulaciones, al menos la de la CNMV, quiero aclarar de nuevo, que no sirven de nada. Prácticamente cualquiera puede tener una empresa regulada en CNMV y empezar a hacer lo que le salga de los cojones, sólamente te piden un depósito inicial para trámites, y gastos anuales, y luego simplemente pasan a mirarte las cuentas, para nada más sirve... ah si! para tener un "logo" estampado que diga.. regulado por CNMV, que grande soy...
> 
> ...



Hombre valer valen para que quede registrado el propietario y administrador
de la empresa y los puedan meter en la carcel


----------



## wolfy (3 Oct 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> Te has colao tres pueblos
> Me parece bien comprarle monedas a femstore o a monster
> pero me parece de SUBNORMALES suscribir sus planes de inversion
> 
> El dia que la pelota este muy alta se acabo





Monsterspeculator dijo:


> A mi no me mezcles con gentuza. *Ya me estás tocando los cojones con tus difamaciones y calumnias baratas*.
> 
> Ya sé que estás mal follado y no eres capaz de encular a tu mujer como te gustaría (confesiones en el subforo de veteranos :XX, pero en el foro no tenemos la culpa de tus frustraciones anales.



Joder un poquito de Tranquilidad. :8:

Coño Moster te has pasado 3 pueblos :no:

Si solo ha dicho que le parece bien que te compraran Monedas.

Salu2


----------



## Monsterspeculator (3 Oct 2010)

TradingMetales dijo:


> En fin, realmente lamento el baneo, hubiera acabado en un futuro todo bien o mal, pero realmente lo lamento. ¿Con quien me voy a juntar para calentar al Monster?



Joder! Será que no tienes escoria para elegir...Tu aclara lo del trueque pakillos-eagles y verás que amigos nos hacemos...



TradingMetales dijo:


> Bueno, y respecto al tema principal del Hilo, de las monedas de 500 €, ¿Alguien sabe dónde puedo comprar en masa? Monster, ¿sabes algo? las tiendas que he visto hasta la fecha o no venden a esos precios, o dicen que stock agotado. ¿Es realmente posible conseguirlas a precio facial?



¿Te refieres a las francesas? Por el contenido en oro las de 500 euros no valen la pena. Y ya sólo se venden por 550-575.



Sobre el asunto "femstore". 

En el hilo borrado observaba que "Femstore Investment Bank" no estaba autorizado por la CNMV como entidad financiera autorizada a operar en España, luego no puede ofrecer planes de inversión. 

Aunque la entidad financiera esté constituida en el extranjero, necesita una autorización de la CNMV para ofrecer productos financieros en España. 

Según contaba femstore en el hilo borrado tenía una empresa (ojo! "Empresa" no entidad financiera) registrada en el registro mercantil. En el nombre no giguraba "bank"...evidentemente...


Por cierto, si "femstore" se vuelve un nombre registrado, el baneo y remplazo por Asteriscos debería ser inmediato a riesgo de Calopez de estar utilizando una marca registrada sin autorización...umm...¿algún experto?


----------



## Monsterspeculator (3 Oct 2010)

wolfy dijo:


> Joder un poquito de Tranquilidad. :8:
> 
> Coño Moster te has pasado 3 pueblos :no:
> 
> ...



No, ha puesto "suscribir *sus* planes de inversiones".


----------



## VOTIN (3 Oct 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> El back-up calopécico también sirve.



Puede ser utilizado como recurso de casacion por el abogado defensor 
por lo que puede no ser admitido por no ser prueba suficiente
El acta notarial es FE PUBLICA y no se puede recurrir


----------



## Monsterspeculator (3 Oct 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> Si nadie se opone lo normal es que se lo concedan
> En actividades financieras tambien se lo concederian,salvo que le pidan el justificante para la actividad
> La marca te da derecho a utilizarla en ESA actividad CNAE
> Por ejemplo tu puedes usar SANTANDER en actividades de empresas de pinturas PERO no en actividades bancarias
> ...



Mira quien está autorizado por la CNMV para actividades financieras y verás que cuesta un huevo de obtener. 

Para información general, la forma en que trincaron a Afinsa es que se saltó a la CNMV...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (3 Oct 2010)

TradingMetales dijo:


> Respecto a las regulaciones, al menos la de la CNMV, quiero aclarar de nuevo, que no sirven de nada. Prácticamente cualquiera puede tener una empresa regulada en CNMV y empezar a hacer lo que le salga de los cojones, sólamente te piden un depósito inicial para trámites, y gastos anuales, y luego simplemente pasan a mirarte las cuentas, para nada más sirve... ah si! para tener un "logo" estampado que diga.. regulado por CNMV, que grande soy...



Trading...andas un tanto despistado...Venga, llámales y diles que quieres ofrecer planes de inversión...


----------



## wolfy (3 Oct 2010)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Denominación	*FEMSTORE*
> Tipo Distintivo	Denominativo con gráfico
> Situación	EN TRAMITACION: PUBLICACION DE SOLICITUD
> Fecha de situación	27/08/2010
> ...





Clasificaciones de Niza:

Clase 35 (La de FemStore Bank)

Publicidad; gestión de negocios comerciales; administración comercial; trabajos de oficina. 

La clase 35 comprende principalmente los servicios prestados por personas u organizaciones cuyo objetivo primordial es prestar asistencia en: 

1. la explotación o dirección de una empresa comercial, o 

2. la dirección de los negocios o actividades comerciales de una empresa industrial o comercial, así como los servicios prestados por empresas publicitarias cuya actividad principal consiste en publicar, en cualquier medio de difusión, comunicaciones, declaraciones o anuncios relacionados con todo tipo de productos o servicios. Esta clase comprende en particular: * el agrupamiento, por cuenta de terceros, de productos diversos (excepto su transporte), para que los consumidores puedan examinarlos y comprarlos a su conveniencia; este servicio puede ser prestado por comercios minoristas o mayoristas, o mediante catálogos de venta por correo o medios de comunicación electrónicos, por ejemplo, sitios web o programas de televenta; * los servicios que comprenden el registro, transcripción, composición, compilación o sistematización de comunicaciones escritas y grabaciones, así como la compilación de datos matemáticos o estadísticos; * los servicios de agencias publicitarias y los servicios tales como la distribución directa o por correo de folletos y la distribución de muestras. Esta clase puede referirse a la publicidad relacionada con otros servicios, tales como los vinculados con préstamos bancarios o publicidad radiofónica. Esta clase no comprende, en particular: * los servicios tales como las evaluaciones e informes elaborados por ingenieros que no guarden relación directa con la explotación o dirección de los negocios de empresas comerciales o industriales (consultar la lista alfabética de servicios). 



Clase 36 

Seguros; *operaciones financieras; operaciones monetarias*; negocios inmobiliarios. 


*La clase 36 comprende principalmente los servicios prestados en el marco de operaciones financieras y monetarias*, así como los servicios relacionados con contratos de seguros de todo tipo. Esta clase comprende en particular: * los servicios relacionados con operaciones financieras o monetarias, a saber: 

*1. los servicios de instituciones bancarias o instituciones afines, tales como las operaciones de cambio o de compensación; *

*2. los servicios de instituciones de crédito que no sean bancos, tales como las cooperativas de crédito, las compañías financieras individuales, los prestamistas, etc.; *

*3. los servicios de sociedades de inversión y de sociedades de cartera; *

4. los servicios de corredores de bienes y valores; 

5. los servicios relacionados con negocios operaciones monetarias con garantía de agentes fiduciarios; 

6. los servicios relacionados con la emisión de cheques de viaje y de cartas de crédito. * los servicios de administradores de propiedades, a saber, servicios de alquiler, tasación de bienes inmuebles o financiación; * los servicios relacionados con seguros, tales como los servicios prestados por agentes o corredores de seguros, los servicios prestados a los asegurados y los servicios de suscripción de seguros. 


Huele un poquito verdad????​


----------



## Monsterspeculator (3 Oct 2010)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> No sé muy bien qué intentas defender ni por qué rompes una lanza a favor de un chiringuito de un solo hombre que se las da, con toda falsedad, de Investment Bank cosa que no es en ningún momento.
> 
> Toda tu elucubración se viene abajo porque Femstore "Investment Bank" tiene una soicitud de registro en la Oficina de Patentes y Marcas todavía no concedida. Pon "Femstore" en el buscador de esta página y lo verás: http://www.oepm.es/Localizador/buscarDenominacion.jsp
> 
> ...




A vosotros no os llama la atención lo de " A TRAVES DE REDES MUNDIALES DE INFORMATICA" ? :8:


----------



## wolfy (3 Oct 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> Puede ser utilizado como recurso de casacion por el abogado defensor
> por lo que puede no ser admitido por no ser prueba suficiente
> El acta notarial es FE PUBLICA y no se puede recurrir



No es necesario. 

Los Jueces no tienen en su mayoria ni idea de nuevas tecnologias. Un Informe Pericial indicando que no ha sido manipulado el contenido es suficiente para que un Juez lo admita como Prueba.

Aunque puede ser recusado... Al igual que un Acta Notarial.


----------



## VOTIN (3 Oct 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> A mi no me mezcles con gentuza. Ya me estás tocando los cojones con tus difamaciones y calumnias baratas.
> 
> Ya sé que estás mal follado y no eres capaz de encular a tu mujer como te gustaría (confesiones en el subforo de veteranos :XX, pero en el foro no tenemos la culpa de tus frustraciones anales.



Tu perteneces al mismo club de chiringuitos financieros,por eso eliminaste tu blog
Te agradeceria que dejaras el tema de mi mujer aparte ya que yo no entro 
en los problemas sexuales de tu madre y su canario
Ademas mi vida sexual es cojonuda,no asi la tuya que solo follas cuando
llueve y te pasas la vida mirando las nubes del cielo
Ademas es de mal gusto,cada cosa a su sitio


----------



## Monsterspeculator (3 Oct 2010)

wolfy dijo:


> Hulele un poquito verdad????



Parece que ha confundido 35 con 36...Es lo que tiene la ESO...


----------



## wolfy (3 Oct 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> Tu perteneces al mismo club de chiringuitos financieros,por eso eliminaste tu blog
> Te agradeceria que dejaras el tema de mi mujer aparte ya que yo no entro
> en los problemas sexuales de tu madre y su canario
> Ademas mi vida sexual es cojonuda,no asi la tuya que solo follas cuando
> ...



y me pregunto yo....

y si dejamos a la Familia aparte.

Creo que el Foro ganaria mucho


----------



## wolfy (3 Oct 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Parece que ha confundido 35 con 36...Es lo que tiene la ESO...



Por eso le recomendé que cambiara de Agente...... :XX:


----------



## Monsterspeculator (3 Oct 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> Tu perteneces al mismo club de chiringuitos financieros,por eso eliminaste tu blog



::

Dígame, ¿Ofrecía el 20% a 6 meses como femstore o más?



VOTIN dijo:


> Te agradeceria que dejaras el tema de mi mujer aparte ya que yo no entro
> en los problemas sexuales de tu madre y su canario
> Ademas mi vida sexual es cojonuda,no asi la tuya que solo follas cuando
> llueve y te pasas la vida mirando las nubes del cielo
> Ademas es de mal gusto,cada cosa a su sitio



Eres tú que sacaste el tema en el foro para que te diésemos consejo. Y sí, tiene que ver porque creo que de allí viene tu mala leche.

Si quieres hablamos con ella y le hacemos una petición para te deje entrar por donde te apetece y así estás más relajado en el foro. También te podemos regalar una cabra para que te desahogues...


----------



## VOTIN (3 Oct 2010)

wolfy dijo:


> No es necesario.
> 
> Los Jueces no tienen en su mayoria ni idea de nuevas tecnologias. Un Informe Pericial indicando que no ha sido manipulado el contenido es suficiente para que un Juez lo admita como Prueba.
> 
> Aunque puede ser recusado... Al igual que un Acta Notarial.



Si los jueces no tienen ni idea para eso estan los abogados y los fiscales
Los informes periciales pueden ser todos contradictorios ,incluso el de oficio
Un acta notarial no, el notario VIO e IMPRIMIO lo que vio en la red y da FE 
de que eso estaba PUBLICADO, no se donde ves tu el posible recurso de casacion


----------



## wolfy (3 Oct 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> También te podemos regalar una cabra para que te desahogues...



Y si dejamos la zoofilia en el Armario Mejor que Mejor.


----------



## VOTIN (3 Oct 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> ::
> 
> Dígame, ¿Ofrecía el 20% a 6 meses como femstore o más?
> 
> ...



Hombre......
si cambias a la CABRA por tu MADRE ,a lo mejor acepto tu propuesta
YO no pedi consejo alguno,solo dije que a mi mujer no le habia dado por culo
pero si eso te tiene traumatizado te follo a ti y te calmo


----------



## wolfy (3 Oct 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> Si los jueces no tienen ni idea para eso estan los abogados y los fiscales
> Los informes periciales pueden ser todos contradictorios ,incluso el de oficio
> Un acta notarial no, el notario VIO e IMPRIMIO lo que vio en la red y da FE
> de que eso estaba PUBLICADO, no se donde ves tu el posible recurso de casacion



No hablo de Recurso de Casacion. hablo de Recusacion de la Prueba (por lo que el Abogado o el Fiscal solicita otro)

Los Abogados y Fiscales de Informática. Poquitos, poquitos.

De hecho en el sector de Informática no se si habrá 2 o 3 competentes en todo el país.

...y que conste que me refiero a Abogados o Fiscales que tengan suficientes conocimientos técnicos como para que no se la metan doblá. (Hablando de Informática)

De hecho, tengo guardado un Post apoteosico de un Abogado especialista en nuevas tecnologias que preguntó en un Foro como poner una contraseña en Windows Xp. :XX:


----------



## Fantasmón (3 Oct 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> A mi no me mezcles con gentuza. Ya me estás tocando los cojones con tus difamaciones y calumnias baratas.
> 
> Ya sé que estás mal follado y no eres capaz de encular a tu mujer como te gustaría (confesiones en el subforo de veteranos :XX, pero en el foro no tenemos la culpa de tus frustraciones anales.



Por lo visto Monsterspeculator ya se está lamentando del baneo de femstore...hubiera podido dar mucho más juego. Se le nota muy irritado.

No sé a cuento de qué quiere meter en medio a la señora de Votin, que no pinta nada en este hilo. Particularmente me importa muy poco la vida personal de los partícipes en el foro.


----------



## VOTIN (3 Oct 2010)

wolfy dijo:


> No hablo de Recurso de Casacion. hablo de Recusacion de la Prueba (por lo que el Abogado o el Fiscal solicita otro)
> 
> Los Abogados y Fiscales de Informática. Poquitos, poquitos.
> 
> ...



Me parece que el que esta desfasado eres tu
Tienes la imagen de los jueces como si fueran ABUELOS,y no lo son


----------



## wolfy (3 Oct 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> Me parece que el que esta desfasado eres tu
> Tienes la imagen de los jueces como si fueran ABUELOS,y no lo son



Eso debe ser.

Como certificas que un usuario ha enviado unos determinados correos????

Con un Notario. :XX:

Un Perito debe dar fé que no se ha manipulado el Fichero a nivel de Bit (Lo cual es bastante sencillo)

Como Certificas que un usuario ha navegado por determinadas paginas Web en horario de trabajo con un Notario?????

Necesitas un Perito que Certifique que el Log del Proxy de la Empresa no ha sido Manipulado.... El notario solo da fé de lo que ponia, no de que sea Cierto. (Para tu informacion, la mayoria de los Log de los Proxys estan en formato TXT. Vamos que los modificas con el Worpad)

Todo lo relativo a Log y Transacciones puede ser recusado por el abogado defensor. Un notario solo da fé de lo que vé, no puede valorar si ha sido Manipulado. Un Perito sí. 

...y no me digas que ahora los Jueces se ponen a mirar si un Fichero de transacciones ha sido manipulado o no:XX:


----------



## PutinReReloaded (3 Oct 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> A vosotros no os llama la atención lo de " A TRAVES DE REDES MUNDIALES DE INFORMATICA" ? :8:




Solo le faltó poner eBay. El tío se pasa de listo.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (3 Oct 2010)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Solo le faltó poner eBay. El tío se pasa de listo.



Pues están metiendo una pasta en crear Power Sellers....Una día de estos abrimos un hilo de descojone general sobre los vendedores en Ebay...


----------



## VOTIN (3 Oct 2010)

wolfy dijo:


> Eso debe ser.
> 
> Como certificas que un usuario ha enviado unos determinados correos????
> 
> ...



Vamos a ver 
lo que hace el notario es imprimir la pagina por internet y decir que eso estaba
publicado NADA MAS,como si fuera un periodico 
De nada te servira el rollo ese que escribes
Si el notario imprime una hoja en que dice __monster ES TONTO___
por mucho que lo borres despues sera un delito por injurias con publicidad
No se si me entiendes......,es la forma sencilla de evitar todo lo anterior


----------



## Alxemi (3 Oct 2010)

Y no os perdais lo que sale ya en google buscando "femstore".

Poco negocio va a hacer este señor a partir de ahora, no será porque no se le ha avisado.

Habría que poner algún aviso en este hilo, que aún no ha sido cerrado y es el tercer resultado en google, porque los otros resultados "calientes" apuntan a hilos muy largos o que han sido cerrados.


----------



## Garrapatez (4 Oct 2010)

Alxemi dijo:


> Y no os perdais lo que sale ya en google buscando "femstore".
> 
> Poco negocio va a hacer este señor a partir de ahora, no será porque no se le ha avisado.
> 
> Habría que poner algún aviso en este hilo, que aún no ha sido cerrado y es el tercer resultado en google, porque los otros resultados "calientes" apuntan a hilos muy largos o que han sido cerrados.



Tampoco creo que haya que hacer más leña del árbol caído, una cosa es rebatir en cada hilo con argumentos, dar opiniones, etc. e incluso abrir hilos si alguien descubre algo que merezca la pena decir o avisar, y otra bien distinta es ir directamente a reventar un hilo que ya existe por el simple hecho de que sea un hilo creado por femstore.

Lo mejor es que cada uno opine con libertad en los hilos, escriba lo que piensa, diga sus impresiones y pareceres, etc... sin miedos, sin coacciones y sin amenazas de denuncias (aunque sean mierda-denuncias).

Luego cada uno al leer sacará sus propias conclusiones.


----------



## wolfy (4 Oct 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> Vamos a ver
> lo que hace el notario es imprimir la pagina por internet y decir que eso estaba
> publicado NADA MAS,como si fuera un periodico
> De nada te servira el rollo ese que escribes
> ...



Vale. Es que yo me estaba yendo por otros derroteros....


----------



## Renovatio (4 Oct 2010)

wolfy dijo:


> Y me podrias explicar como una empresa que no es de España, puede tener actividad comercial aqui??



:8: :8: :8: :8:

* repasa la dirección del navegador por si ha tecleado sin querer forocoches*


----------



## sakeo (4 Oct 2010)

TradingMetales dijo:


> Bien, pero mira, aunque la persona (Fem) sea español, el puede tener su empresa en otro país (una Offshore, como lo llaman) y bueno... realmente aunque el tenga clientes españoles, si el legalmente no opera desde españa ni con cuentas en españa, no debería declarar nada a nadie, porque repito, su empresa está legalmente constituida en otro país. Eso sí, no debería hacer publicidad en Tv-Radio-prensa sobre su empresa... ¿Pero en un foro? claro que sí... Es más, no creo que haya sido tan idiota de poner su domicilio fiscal en Madrid, aunque como os digo, no he leido las 20 páginas del post y tal vez deba informarme un poco más.
> 
> Además, imagina que aqui no sólo hay Españoles, ¿Acaso no puede Fem ofrecer su inversión a un Colombiano residente en Colombia? yo creo que sí, y por tanto creo que por eso la CNMV no puede hacer nada...
> 
> ...



Haber si nos centramos, Femstore corporation investment bank es una empresa no registrada en españa, dicen por ahí que es de Luxemburgo, o como si es de Bélgica o Alemania, que más dá???
Pero si está dada de alta para operar de forma intracomunitaria, Que Problema hay????
Su CIF es ATU56962647
en España al menos Femstore investment corporation, a mi me ha echo facturas con CIF B86025335, Todo con Iva desglosado claro.
Todo el que tenga facturas de el lo puede ver. y exponerlas aquí.
Menos el que supuestamente inventa las facturas de la casa de moneda de Francia (Me refiero al Especulador Monstruoso):XX:
Como vimos en la foto de la denuncia no fue por lo del CNMV, si no porque monster acusó directamente a femstore de OPERAR ILEGALMENTE EN ESPAÑA, y que por eso creo que femstore le denunció, y como dije en un post anterior, es una acusación muy gorda para cualquier empresa, y lo lógico es defenderse.!!!


----------



## Monsterspeculator (4 Oct 2010)

sakeo dijo:


> Haber si nos centramos, Femstore corporation investment bank es una empresa no registrada en españa, dicen por ahí que es de Luxemburgo, o como si es de Bélgica o Alemania, que más dá???
> Pero si está dada de alta para operar de forma intracomunitaria, Que Problema hay????
> Su CIF es ATU56962647
> en España al menos Femstore investment corporation, a mi me ha echo facturas con CIF B86025335, Todo con Iva desglosado claro.
> ...



Vamos a ver, payaso, que hablas de un hilo borrado y mientes. Lo que dije es que "Femstore Investment Bank" no aparecía en el buscador de entidades autorizadas por la CNMV para ofrecer productos financieros, ergo para operar en España ofreciendo planes de inversión. Lo mantengo y lo mantendré porque así es como aparece en la página de la CNMV. ¿Tienes algo que aportar al respecto? Si no cállate la boca y no difames que te puede caer una gorda.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (4 Oct 2010)

Renovatio dijo:


> :8: :8: :8: :8:
> 
> * repasa la dirección del navegador por si ha tecleado sin querer forocoches*



Oye, repásala tú también. 

Mira que decirle eso a Wolfy...estás quedando en ridículo.

Tú repasa los Reales Decretos y Ordenes Oficiales de la legislación. Ofrecer planes de inversión no es como vender cromos Magic.

CNMV - Legislación, jurisprudencia y otras normas

Si quiere ofrecer servicios financieros como planes de inversión en España debe de tener autorización de la CNMV, sea una empresa española o de Tombuctú. Por cierto, la marca registrada, como ha descubierto Wolfy, no está en la sección pertinente. ¿Algo que añadir?


----------



## sakeo (4 Oct 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Vamos a ver, payaso, que hablas de un hilo borrado y mientes. Lo que dije es que "Femstore Investment Bank" no aparecía en el buscador de entidades autorizadas por la CNMV para ofrecer productos financieros, ergo para operar en España ofreciendo planes de inversión. Lo mantengo y lo mantendré porque así es como aparece en la página de la CNMV. ¿Tienes algo que aportar al respecto? Si no cállate la boca y no difames que te puede caer una gorda.



Dijiste que no estaba autorizado a vender en españa , y en la denuncia es de eso de lo que se te acusa, entre otras claro...

Por suerte esto ya está denunciado, que sea el organismo competente que determine quien tiene razón en este caso.::

Yo no soy Juez, pero tu tampoco, deja actuar a la justicia.:no:

Y te dicho un montón de veces que dejéis en paz a FEMSTORE, hasta que pueda defenderse.ehhh


----------



## VOTIN (4 Oct 2010)

sakeo dijo:


> Dijiste que no estaba autorizado a vender en españa , y en la denuncia es de eso de lo que se te acusa, entre otras claro...
> 
> Por suerte esto ya está denunciado, que sea el organismo competente que determine quien tiene razón en este caso.::
> 
> ...



Para vender planes de inversion,de esos que te dan un 20% semestral
no hablo de monedas monster
no he visto la denuncia pero creo que el que se puede meter en un lio es femstore,si alguien ha contratado sus planes de inversion se les puede pedir
que los notifique a la cnmv
Que pena que me perdi esos hilos
y que pena que femstore no se pueda defender ,eso no deberia ser asi


----------



## Monsterspeculator (4 Oct 2010)

sakeo dijo:


> Dijiste que no estaba autorizado a vender en españa , y en la denuncia es de eso de lo que se te acusa, entre otras claro...




Jamás dije eso, payaso. Dije "operar" y por supuesto si hablo de la CNMV es operar financieramente. Ya sé que femstore parece sufrir de dislexia y disfunción lectora, pero no sabia que tú también.




sakeo dijo:


> Por suerte esto ya está denunciado, que sea el organismo competente que determine quien tiene razón en este caso.::



No tengo constancia. Pero si por casualidad la cosa prosperase, el enculamiento será masivo (tú incluido por cierto). 



sakeo dijo:


> Yo no soy Juez, pero tu tampoco, deja actuar a la justicia.:no:



A la Justicia y demás organismos oficiales...



sakeo dijo:


> Y te dicho un montón de veces que dejéis en paz a FEMSTORE, hasta que pueda defenderse.ehhh



Hoy has sido tú el que has empezado sacando el tema. ¿No te das cuenta?


----------



## VOTIN (4 Oct 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Jamás dije eso, payaso. Dije "operar" y por supuesto si hablo de la CNMV es operar financieramente. Ya sé que femstore parece sufrir de dislexia y disfunción lectora, pero no sabia que tú también.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿ y a ti como te han puesto la denuncia,si tu estas detras de 20 proxys?
¿ se la han puesto ar Gaylopez?
che,pasamela por mp para que la vea
que yo tambien quiero jugar en este hilo,que desde menendez no hemos
visto documentos en vivo jejejeejejje


----------



## Monsterspeculator (4 Oct 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> ¿ y a ti como te han puesto la denuncia,si tu estas detras de 20 proxys?
> ¿ se la han puesto ar Gaylopez?
> che,pasamela por mp para que la vea
> que yo tambien quiero jugar en este hilo,que desde menendez no hemos
> visto documentos en vivo jejejeejejje



En la supuesta denuncia ponía "MONSTERSPECULATOR". :XX:

Me imagino el despelote en la comisaría.

Pero, Hoyga, ni siquiera "Excelentísimo, ilustrísimo, magnífico y grandísimo señor de élite de los gurús burbujistas SR D MONSTERSPECULATOR". Demigrante. 

Luego te abro un hilo en veteranos para que disfrutes.


----------



## VOTIN (4 Oct 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> En la supuesta denuncia ponía "MONSTERSPECULATOR". :XX:
> 
> Me imagino el despelote en la comisaría.
> 
> ...



Hombre
seria un detalle

Es que femstore en el fondo es todavia un niño y aun cree en los monstruos y 
en las brujas ajjajajajajaj
Son errores de juventud


----------



## Monsterspeculator (4 Oct 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> Hombre
> seria un detalle
> 
> Es que femstore en el fondo es todavia un niño y aun cree en los monstruos y
> ...



¿Tú eres la bruja? 

Me descojonaba imaginando a Femstore quejándose al poli de turno "El Monster no me deja dormir..." 

Umm...el tema tiene su miga porque como aquí nos pongamos todos a denunciar por hacer comentarios, vamos a tener auténticas orgías judiciales. A ti te caen tres docenas de denuncias como poco. Y el juicio con Reputin no me lo pierdo. Creo que hasta puede ser más divertido que en el foro...


----------



## VOTIN (4 Oct 2010)

Tu problema monster es que muchos foreros no te entienden,no te comprenden
la mayoria venimos a echarnos unas risas y tal y pascual
pero cuando intervienen los intereses crematisticos ...
como dice LA ESTEBAN


----------



## sakeo (4 Oct 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> En la supuesta denuncia ponía "MONSTERSPECULATOR". :XX:
> 
> Me imagino el despelote en la comisaría.
> 
> ...



Creo recordar que además de tu NICK , Daba a entender que sabia tu nombre, o por lo menos , daba a entender que sabia tu nombre completo 
(el de verdad), creo que decía algo así como:
MONSTERSPECULATOR que según a podido averiguar se llama ..."......"
O algo así


----------



## Garrapatez (4 Oct 2010)

sakeo dijo:


> Creo recordar que además de tu NICK , Daba a entender que sabia tu nombre, o por lo menos , daba a entender que sabia tu nombre completo
> (el de verdad), creo que decía algo así como:
> MONSTERSPECULATOR que según a podido averiguar se llama ..."......"
> O algo así



Querrás decir uno de los 20 nombres completos distintos que tiene Monster, todos sabemos que está detrás de 12 proxies. Y que por lo menos debe tener 40 identidades distintas y unos 50 pasaportes de distintas nacionalidades.

Pareces tú más interesado en seguir hablando del Femstore, y eso que no se puede defender como tú dices.


----------



## VOTIN (4 Oct 2010)

sakeo dijo:


> Creo recordar que además de tu NICK , Daba a entender que sabia tu nombre, o por lo menos , daba a entender que sabia tu nombre completo
> (el de verdad), creo que decía algo así como:
> MONSTERSPECULATOR que según a podido averiguar se llama ..."......"
> O algo así



Eso son datos personales que estan prohibidos publicar


----------



## wolfy (4 Oct 2010)

sakeo dijo:


> Haber si nos centramos, Femstore corporation investment bank es una empresa no registrada en españa, dicen por ahí que es de Luxemburgo, o como si es de Bélgica o Alemania, que más dá???
> Pero si está dada de alta para operar de forma intracomunitaria, Que Problema hay????
> Su CIF es ATU56962647
> en España al menos Femstore investment corporation, a mi me ha echo facturas con *CIF B86025335*, Todo con Iva desglosado claro.
> ...



*Esto se pone Interesante*


Pues lamento decirte *en caso que no te hayas equivocado al escribir *el CIF de Femstore Investment Corporation.

Ese Cif no corresponde con ninguna empresa dada de Alta a dia de hoy en el BORME (Verificado en E-informa y Axesor):abajo:

Si de paso quieres comprobar el Famoso CIF de Luxemburgo

http://ec.europa.eu/taxation_customs/vies/lang.do?fromWhichPage=vieshome&selectedLanguage=ES

Un Saludo. 

Ps. ya puestos. podrias poner una copia de una de las Facturas en el Foro???? es para cotillear un ratito. Borra tus datos y el Concepto para guardar tu intimidad.

Ps2: Post corregido ya que el algoritmo Cif parece ser valido por lo que pienso que podria haber pedido el CIF en Hacienda (Cif de Constitucion de Empresa) y no constituirla a fecha de hoy (Por ejemplo por denegacion en el Registro Mercantil), lo cual en caso de haber facturado creo que seria ilegal ya que una empresa que no este publicada en el BORME no puede realizar Operaciones mercantiles.


----------



## wolfy (4 Oct 2010)

Garrapatez dijo:


> Querrás decir uno de los 20 nombres completos distintos que tiene Monster, todos sabemos que está detrás de 12 proxies. Y que por lo menos debe tener 40 identidades distintas y unos 50 pasaportes de distintas nacionalidades.
> 
> Pareces tú más interesado en seguir hablando del Femstore, y eso que no se puede defender como tú dices.



...y Dale con los Proxys (que no Proxies). como coño tengo que decirlo

Hay alguien aqui que sepa como anidar 5, 10, o 20 Proxy´s ???? *LO DUDO!!!*

Mira que os gusta darle a la lengua.....


----------



## VOTIN (4 Oct 2010)

wolfy dijo:


> *Esto se pone Interesante,llamemos a torrente*
> 
> 
> Pues lamento decirte 2 Cosas *en caso que no te hayas equivocado al escribir,podias haber puesto uno mas bonito *el CIF de Femstore Investment Corporation.
> ...



Qita,quita , que ya lo pongo yo
El primer dígito es una letra que indica el tipo de la organización y puede ser una de los siguientes:
A - Sociedad Anónima.
B - Sociedad de responsabilidad limitada.
C - Sociedad colectiva.
D - Sociedad comanditaria.
E - Comunidad de bienes.
F - Sociedad cooperativa.
G - Asociación.
H - Comunidad de propietarios.
K - Formato antiguo.
L - Formato antiguo.
M - Formato antiguo.
N - Formato antiguo.
P - Corporación local.
Q - Organismo autónomo
S - Organo de la administración.
Los siete dígitos siguientes son números y el último es el dígito de control que puede ser un número ó una letra.

Las operaciones para calcular el dígito de control se realizan sobre los siete dígitos centrales y son las siguientes:

Sumar los dígitos de la posiciones pares. Suma = A 

Para cada uno de los dígitos de la posiciones impares, multiplicarlo por 2 y sumar los dígitos del resultado.

Ej.: ( 8 * 2 = 16 --> 1 + 6 = 7 ).

Acumular el resultado. Suma = B.

Sumar A + B = C

Tomar sólo el dígito de las unidades de C y restárselo a 10. Esta resta nos da D.

A partir de D ya se obtiene el dígito de control. Si ha de ser numérico es directamente D y si se trata de una letra se corresponde con la relación:
A = 1, B = 2, C = 3, D = 4, E = 5, F = 6, G = 7, H = 8, I = 9, J = 0
Ejemplo para el C.I.F. : A58818501

Utilizamos los siete dígitos centrales = 5881850

Sumamos los dígitos pares: A = 8 + 1 + 5 = 14

Posiciones impares:
5 * 2 = 10 -> 1 + 0 = 1
8 * 2 = 16 -> 1 + 6 = 7
8 * 2 = 16 -> 1 + 6 = 7
0 * 2 = 0 -> = 0
Sumamos los resultados: B = 1 + 7 + 7 + 0 = 15

Suma parcial: C = A + B = 14 + 15 = 29

El dígito de las unidades de C es 9. Se lo restamos a 10 y nos da: D = 10 - 9 = 1

Si el dígito de control ha de ser un número es 1 y si ha de ser una letra es la "A


----------



## wolfy (4 Oct 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> Qita,quita , que ya lo pongo yo
> El primer dígito es una letra que indica el tipo de la organización y puede ser una de los siguientes:
> A - Sociedad Anónima.
> B - Sociedad de responsabilidad limitada.
> ...



Votin, Te he mandado in Privi....


----------



## VOTIN (4 Oct 2010)

wolfy dijo:


> Votin, Te he mandado in Privi....



Pero si yo solo he copisteado ,no he tenido tiempo de estudiar ese rollo de
los nif
Tu sabras si esta bien o no 
¿no eres el informatico?pues eso

Por cierto podrias abrir un hilo Monster & Femstore 
o como dos intentan vestir al otro a rayas::

PD
Falta en este hilo la opinion de una persona ecuanime,aunque tenga cuernos y rabo
la banca debe ser oida


----------



## wolfy (4 Oct 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> Pero si yo solo he copisteado ,no he tenido tiempo de estudiar ese rollo de
> los nif
> Tu sabras si esta bien o no
> ¿no eres el informatico?pues eso
> ...



Soy algo mas que Informatico. 

En el Mensaje te indicaba que el Cif podia ser válido (La aplicacion que utilicé inicialmente me indicó que el Cif era Invalido y despues que era Valido (Cosas del Copipasteo)) por eso te pedia que lo Corrigieras (Mi interés no es perjudicar a Nadie si no dar informacion Veraz y Cierta) 

en la Correccion del mio he reconocido mi Error. debido a lo cual pido disculpas.

Por Cierto. Lo de "llamemos a Torrente" es de tu cosecha. :8:

Joder! como has dejao el Post, Que sepas que eres un Caxondo! :XX:

Un Saludo.


----------



## VOTIN (4 Oct 2010)

wolfy dijo:


> Soy algo mas que Informatico.
> 
> En el Mensaje te indicaba que el Cif podia ser válido (La aplicacion que utilicé inicialmente me indicó que el Cif era Invalido y despues que era Valido (Cosas del Copipasteo)) por eso te pedia que lo Corrigieras (Mi interés no es perjudicar a Nadie si no dar informacion Veraz y Cierta)
> 
> ...



Joder
Si no pasa nada,ni que tuvieras miedo a ser compañero de cerda ,digo de celda con monster(¿no seras homofobo?,monster es muy susceptible en ese tema y en los ronquidos,pero ulisses dice que es muy cariñoso)


----------



## wolfy (4 Oct 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> Joder
> Si no pasa nada,ni que tuvieras miedo a ser compañero de cerda ,digo de celda con monster(¿no seras homofobo?,monster es muy susceptible en ese tema y en los ronquidos,pero ulisses dice que es muy cariñoso)



Tio, mas tranquilo, que no he terminado el Post y ya me estas dando replica. (Con lo bonito que me quedan al Final) 

Nada que tu Replica no coincide con mi Post (De nuevo)


----------



## puntodecontrol (4 Oct 2010)

Y no es mas facil si alguien quiere dar un CIF falso inventarselo con ese algoritmo al igual que uno puede inventarse un DNI¿¿¿¿¿¿???


----------



## puntodecontrol (4 Oct 2010)

wolfy dijo:


> *Esto se pone Interesante*
> 
> 
> Pues lamento decirte *en caso que no te hayas equivocado al escribir *el CIF de Femstore Investment Corporation.
> ...



Eso que pones ahi de europa NO SIRVE para ver si un CIF es valido o no.
Es solo para saber si esta dado de alta en el sistema de compesacion de IVA intracomunitario.
Pon el de cualquier empresa pequeña y veras como "da error".


----------



## wolfy (4 Oct 2010)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Eso que pones ahi de europa NO SIRVE para ver si un CIF es valido o no.
> Es solo para saber si esta dado de alta en el sistema de compesacion de IVA intracomunitario.
> Por el de cualquier empresa pequeña y veras como "da error".



Es que no controlo el Tema del IVA Intracomunitario.

Pensé que era para verificar si el CIF era Valido en el Pais.


----------



## VOTIN (4 Oct 2010)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Y no es mas facil si alguien queire dar un CIF falso inventarselo con ese algoritmo al igual que uno puede inventarse un DNI???



Y donde le ves tu la gracia a eso?
que quieres terminar el hilo?
Hasta que femstore no cuente su parte de la historia esta estara incompleta
Ademas ya tenemos preparado el tribunal forero


----------



## Renovatio (5 Oct 2010)

Venga, va, entro al trapo...



Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Oye, repásala tú también.
> Mira que decirle eso a Wolfy...estás quedando en ridículo.



Me reafirmo 100% en mi último post, pero como veas.

_Iniciado por wolfy 
Y me podrias explicar como una empresa que no es de España, puede tener actividad comercial aqui??
:8::8::8:
* repasa la dirección del navegador por si ha tecleado sin querer forocoches*_




Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Tú repasa los *Reales Decretos y Ordenes Oficiales de la legislación*.



Pero.... ¿De que hablas? Se te ha olvidado mencionar Las Cédulas Papales, los Listados de Schindler, El Indice del Nasdaq y Los Partidos Judiciales...¿ Y el tonito este de suficiencia? O_O Quieres leer otra vez mi post? Que hablo de que menuda gañanada ha soltado ese antes.... Relax my friend... mecawen como andamos....



Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Ofrecer planes de inversión no es como vender cromos Magic.



AAAAAAhhhh... No lo sabia. Tomo nota. Mh mh. Menos mal que me lo aclaras, por que llevaba un lio en la cabeza... Aha. Por alguna razón te ha dado por intentar "molestarme"... Una cosilla, por si puedes decirlo, que no creo que importe ¿Tu trabajas en algo? Por saber, eh, es que empieza a cansarme el tonito este de Pater que te gastas, en el hilo de las confesiones vale, pero en este que al final se ha quedado en algo serio, feo, y que repito, acabará mal, no me mola ya.



Monsterspeculator dijo:


> CNMV - Legislación, jurisprudencia y otras normas
> Si quiere ofrecer servicios financieros como planes de inversión en España debe de tener autorización de la CNMV, sea una empresa española o de Tombuctú. Por cierto, la marca registrada, como ha descubierto Wolfy, no
> está en la sección pertinente. *¿Algo que añadir?*



Si, que lo que me cuentas no tiene nada que ver con mi post, pero que ok, que entro al trapo y tal y eso. Ah y lo que está en negrita... Pues lo que me parezca pertinente, coleguilla, que cada dia estás mas insoportable. 

Nos hemos tratado antes sin mucho problema, pero viendo por donde van los derroteros, si te parece no volver a hablarme en ese tono, te lo agradeceria, yo nunca lo he hecho contigo.
Si no, pues que quieres, tendré que pasar de ti un ratin hasta que se te pase lo que sea que te pase, por que no sé como a veces me parto de risa contigo, y leo tus analisis oreros o links interesantes, y otros dias te comportas como un Buster cualquiera... En fin, ya me dirás.


----------



## sakeo (5 Oct 2010)

Hay pongo la factura, para que no me mareéis más.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## wolfy (5 Oct 2010)

sakeo dijo:


> Hay pongo la factura, para que no me mareéis más.
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



No sé.

Asi a simple vista parece un poquito irregular.

Se define la factura completa como aquella que reune todos los requisitos exigidos para este tipo de facturas. En los articulos 157 de la Ley 30/85, del IVA; art. 3.1 Real Decreto 2402/85, Real Decreto 1624/92 y art. 24 del Codigo de Comercio, se enumeran los requisitos que debe contener la factura:

Razon Social/Nombre (Emisor y Receptor)
*Direccion Completa (Emisor* y Receptor) (por eso de que si hay una inspeccion saber donde está)
Cif (Emisor y Receptor)
*Fecha de Factura *y Número de la misma (Para las declaraciones trimestrales y tal) 
*Datos Mercantiles: Libro, Tomo, Hoja, Inscripcion del Registro Mercantil* (Es que en Hacienda son muy Cotillas)
Concepto
Importe

No sé tu veras si falta algo.

http://www.educared.net/aprende/anavegar5/Podium/images/E/1868/factura/factura4.htm


----------



## Monsterspeculator (5 Oct 2010)

Renovatio dijo:


> Venga, va, entro al trapo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actividades comerciales de cierto tipo necesitan permisos especiales. Por eso te dije que te instruyeses y te leyeses la legislación.



Renovatio dijo:


> Pero.... ¿De que hablas? Se te ha olvidado mencionar Las Cédulas Papales, los Listados de Schindler, El Indice del Nasdaq y Los Partidos Judiciales...¿ Y el tonito este de suficiencia? O_O Quieres leer otra vez mi post? Que hablo de que menuda gañanada ha soltado ese antes.... Relax my friend... mecawen como andamos....
> 
> 
> AAAAAAhhhh... No lo sabia. Tomo nota. Mh mh. Menos mal que me lo aclaras, por que llevaba un lio en la cabeza... Aha. Por alguna razón te ha dado por intentar "molestarme"... Una cosilla, por si puedes decirlo, que no creo que importe ¿Tu trabajas en algo? Por saber, eh, es que empieza a cansarme el tonito este de Pater que te gastas, en el hilo de las confesiones vale, pero en este que al final se ha quedado en algo serio, feo, y que repito, acabará mal, no me mola ya.
> ...



Anda, no te hagas el tontín que sabemos de lo que hablamos: De ofrecer planes de inversión, no de vender cromos o monedas-sello.



Renovatio dijo:


> Nos hemos tratado antes sin mucho problema, pero viendo por donde van los derroteros, si te parece no volver a hablarme en ese tono, te lo agradeceria, yo nunca lo he hecho contigo.
> Si no, pues que quieres, tendré que pasar de ti un ratin hasta que se te pase lo que sea que te pase, por que no sé como a veces me parto de risa contigo, y leo tus analisis oreros o links interesantes, y otros dias te comportas como un Buster cualquiera... En fin, ya me dirás.



Me hace mucha gracia que el último llegado siempre quiera imponer "su tono". No tengas la piel tan fina, hamijo. Burbuja.info no es para "pieles finas". Oye, el que ha puesto lo de "gañanada" has sido tú. Lo tuyo es eso y peor.


----------



## Garrapatez (5 Oct 2010)

sakeo dijo:


> Hay pongo la factura, para que no me mareéis más.
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Eso que has puesto, a falta de verlo en la realidad sin tachones y el documento completo, se parece más a un albarán que a una factura. Sólo alguien que trabaje en hacienda o que conozca bien la legislación nos podría sacar de dudas.


----------



## Alxemi (5 Oct 2010)

jojojo vaya factura.

ni fecha hoygan.


----------



## sakeo (5 Oct 2010)

wolfy dijo:


> No sé.
> 
> Asi a simple vista parece un poquito irregular.
> 
> ...



Claro coincide plenamente en el supuesto 3 del link:
*3 Documentos sustitutivos de las Facturas"*

-Inferior 3005€
-No destinada venta a profesional
-Realizado por venta ambulante (convención)
-Número de serie del documento
-Número identificación fiscal o razón social
-Tipo impositivo 18%
-Contraprestación total


Es totalmente legal, haber si leemos bien!!!


----------



## Akita (5 Oct 2010)

sakeo dijo:


>



Esa factura es como los tickets que me dan en la verdulería de los paquistaníes cuando compro puerros y patatas.


----------



## wolfy (5 Oct 2010)

sakeo dijo:


> Claro coincide plenamente en el supuesto 3 del link:
> *3 Documentos sustitutivos de las Facturas"*
> 
> -Inferior 3005€
> ...



Seguro???

Entonces si fuera un *Elemento sustitutivo *no deberia poner "Factura" sino Ticket, Recibo, Etc. (Como los Parking, Taxis, Etc)

Factura es eso *FACTURA*.

De todas formas, si quieres pasate por la AEAT y se lo preguntas. (El descojone de los Inspectores va a ser épico)


----------



## Alxemi (5 Oct 2010)

sin saber nada,

compras unas monedas a un "*investment bank*" de un tio de un foro de internet

Y te da una factura como esa, sin fecha, ni dirección, etc

Es para sospechar *un poquito*


----------



## VOTIN (5 Oct 2010)

Lo que yo te diga......
este es un caso para el inspector


----------



## Alxemi (5 Oct 2010)




----------



## wolfy (5 Oct 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> Lo que yo te diga......
> este es un caso para el inspector



Muy Bueno :XX:


----------



## Monsterspeculator (6 Oct 2010)

sakeo dijo:


> Hay pongo la factura, para que no me mareéis más.
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



:XX:

¿Y esa "factura" es del "Femstore Corporation Investment Bank" o de la "Femstore Investment Corporation SL" ? ¿No tienen dirección esas empresas? 

Según entendí eran dos entidades diferentes...

La verdad es que hay que tener delirios de grandeza para poner nombres tan horteras y rimbombantes, cuando lo que procedía era algo así como "Monedas-sellos Talavera" :XX:


¿Y este es el que se queja de mi factura de la Casa de la Moneda francesa? Anda no me jodas...


----------



## DrJ (6 Oct 2010)

El hilo se anima jeje

Espero impaciente que levanten el castigo de Femstore para leer lo que tenga que decir.

Hoygan cuanto dura un baneo ?


----------



## Alxemi (6 Oct 2010)

> Hoygan cuanto dura un baneo ?



Me temo que es permanente.

Una pena, aunque también entiendo a calopez.


----------



## 7º_Día (6 Oct 2010)

Creo que muy pronto, antes de lo que algunos piensan, vamos a tener noticias frescas.


----------



## capuser (6 Oct 2010)

Cuenta cuanta, ahora que no se entera nadie!!!


----------



## 7º_Día (6 Oct 2010)

Lo he dicho antes: MUY PRONTO.


----------



## Fantasmón (6 Oct 2010)

7º_Día dijo:


> Lo he dicho antes: MUY PRONTO.



Que la verdad salga a la luz.


----------



## quaver (6 Oct 2010)

7º_Día dijo:


> Creo que muy pronto, antes de lo que algunos piensan, vamos a tener noticias frescas.



Este caso es uno de esos en los que se pregunta por la fuente :ouch:


----------



## 7º_Día (6 Oct 2010)

quaver dijo:


> Este caso es uno de esos en los que se pregunta por la fuente :ouch:



Obviamente, la fuente, para que fuera fiable, sólo puede ser una.

Pero permitidme que hasta que no me confirmen cantidad y fecha exacta, no me moje más, yo sólo soy un mero comprador.


----------



## wolfy (6 Oct 2010)

DrJ dijo:


> El hilo se anima jeje
> 
> Espero impaciente que levanten el castigo de Femstore para leer lo que tenga que decir.
> 
> Hoygan cuanto dura un baneo ?






7º_Día dijo:


> Creo que muy pronto, antes de lo que algunos piensan, vamos a tener noticias frescas.





Fantasmón dijo:


> Que la verdad salga a la luz.





quaver dijo:


> Este caso es uno de esos en los que se pregunta por la fuente :ouch:





7º_Día dijo:


> Obviamente, la fuente, para que fuera fiable, sólo puede ser una.
> 
> Pero permitidme que hasta que no me confirmen cantidad y fecha exacta, no me moje más, yo sólo soy un mero comprador.




Taré Fumao :rolleye: o yo pensaba que estos Post eran para ver las Replicas de Femstore a lo comentado en el Hilo. (Formato de Factura, supuesta irregularidad de "Femstore Corporation Investment Bank" o de la "Femstore Investment Corporation S.L.", Etc)

No! el foro se quiere montar como un mercadillo en el que cuaquiera dice que tiene una empresa de inversi-oh!! y los demas le siguen :XX:

Cita https://boe.gob.es/borme/dias/2010/03/10/pdfs/BORME-A-2010-47-28.pdf

Ver Pagina 6 el ultimo apunte Nº 101291

llega tan tranquilo despues de banearle y se pone a vender sus "planes de Inversion" como si ná :8:

Si esto lo permite calopez, realmente me dejaria sorprendido. ienso:


----------



## puntodecontrol (6 Oct 2010)

wolfy dijo:


> Taré Fumao :rolleye: o yo pensaba que estos Post eran para ver las Replicas de Femstore a lo comentado en el Hilo. (Formato de Factura, supuesta irregularidad de "Femstore Corporation Investment Bank" o de la "Femstore Investment Corporation S.L.", Etc)
> 
> No! el foro se quiere montar como un mercadillo en el que cuaquiera dice que tiene una empresa de inversi-oh!! y los demas le siguen :XX:
> 
> ...



wolfy, te equivocas TU y ELLOS, este hilo es para lo que es: Hilo oficial para comprar las monedas francia de oro al mismo valor facial.... 

Si quereis hablar de facturas, legales, copias, falsas,... la cosa seria abrir otro hilo..... (creo yo)


----------



## wolfy (7 Oct 2010)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> wolfy, te equivocas TU y ELLOS, este hilo es para lo que es: Hilo oficial para comprar las monedas francia de oro al mismo valor facial....
> 
> Si quereis hablar de facturas, legales, copias, falsas,... la cosa seria abrir otro hilo..... (creo yo)



Pues no sé, pero creo que el tema de las Falsificaciones, Incrementos de Precios en Francia y demás gaitas lo inicio Femstore. a lo que Monster Replicaba.

Que yo soy ajeno al Tema. Solo queria aclarar que las respuestas de 7º Dia parecian no estar muy al Hilo de los Post Anteriores.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (7 Oct 2010)

Para que no decaiga el hilo, aquí tengo la factura que me enviaron con la moneda encargada en la web (una sola) y que me llegó por correo.

Es más chula que la que te imprimen en "la boutique". Esta hasta tiene membrete en color. Os la he escaneado en color para vuestro disfrute y regodeo. 

Como veis, viene la dirección de la casa de la moneda, teléfonos, faxes, fechas, etc,etc (lo digo para que se inspire femstore)


----------



## Alxemi (7 Oct 2010)

monster lo has puesto muy chiquitajo y no se ve na de na...


----------



## 7º_Día (7 Oct 2010)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> wolfy, te equivocas TU y ELLOS, este hilo es para lo que es: Hilo oficial para comprar las monedas francia de oro al mismo valor facial....
> 
> Si quereis hablar de facturas, legales, copias, falsas,... la cosa seria abrir otro hilo..... (creo yo)



Exactamente, y de eso, y sólo eso estoy hablando.


----------



## wolfy (7 Oct 2010)

:XX:


7º_Día dijo:


> Exactamente, y de eso, y sólo eso estoy hablando.



Pues al Hilo de la Cuestion, debes tener algun problema de compresion del Castellano

Estos Post



DrJ dijo:


> El hilo se anima jeje
> 
> Espero impaciente que levanten el castigo de Femstore para leer lo que tenga que decir.
> 
> Hoygan cuanto dura un baneo ?





Fantasmón dijo:


> Que la verdad salga a la luz.



Creo que no estan precisamente orientados en saber si el "Banco de Investment internacional" va a tener nuevas moneditas supermegaguais para vender. 

Amos digo yó.

De hecho Si como afirmaba Femstore habian aumentado el precio en Origen (Las monedas de Oro Franchutes), ya no seria de aplicacion en este Hilo el ofertarlas.

Por Cierto como seguramente habrá suspicacias. Yo no vendo, Solo Compro (Eso si solo Cosas Serias, Eso de los Derivados (Swaps), Las Preferentes e Inversiones de monedas supuestamente escasas se las dejo a los entendidos) :XX:


----------



## quaver (7 Oct 2010)

wolfy dijo:


> llega tan tranquilo despues de banearle y se pone a vender sus "planes de Inversion" como si ná :8:



Sr. Wolfy, ¿quiere decir que femstore ya ha vuelto?


----------



## wolfy (7 Oct 2010)

quaver dijo:


> Sr. Wolfy, ¿quiere decir que femstore ya ha vuelto?



Que yo sepa no. 

....aunque parece que hay gente muy impaciente en que vuelva ::


----------



## DrJ (7 Oct 2010)

wolfy dijo:


> Que yo sepa no.
> 
> ....aunque parece que hay gente muy impaciente en que vuelva ::



Entre otros yo ::



DrJ dijo:


> El hilo se anima jeje
> 
> Espero impaciente que levanten el castigo de Femstore para leer lo que tenga que decir.
> 
> Hoygan cuanto dura un baneo ?



Y no busquéis segundas lecturas , simplemente en este hilo de monedas de Francia se ha seguido con el tema de las facturas de Femstore y un tiro al plato cuando la otra parte no puede contestar me parece menos interesante que una polémica entre dos partes.


----------



## wolfy (7 Oct 2010)

DrJ dijo:


> Entre otros yo ::
> 
> 
> 
> Y no busquéis segundas lecturas , simplemente en este hilo de monedas de Francia *se ha seguido con el tema de las facturas de Femstore *y un tiro al plato cuando la otra parte no puede contestar me parece menos interesante que una polémica entre dos partes.



Pues parece que 7º Dia entendió otra cosa.


----------



## 7º_Día (7 Oct 2010)

Este es el hilo de las monedas francesas, si a vosotros se os pone en los huevos hablar del sexo de los ángeles, allá vosotros, pero a falta de otro sitio, si tengo que decir algo de las dichosas monedas será aquí.

P.S. por cierto, el hilo hablaba de monedas a su valor facial, Femstore comentó la posibilidad de adquirirlas por debajo del mismo. En ningún momento se ha dicho de pagar más del facial, con lo que, para mí, el hilo y su temática siguen estando vigentes.

Si os molesta, abrid otro hilo para poner a caldo a alguien que no está ni se puede defender, valientes.


----------



## wolfy (7 Oct 2010)

7º_Día dijo:


> Este es el hilo de las monedas francesas, si a vosotros se os pone en los huevos hablar del sexo de los ángeles, allá vosotros, pero a falta de otro sitio, si tengo que decir algo de las dichosas monedas será aquí.



Por mi parte sin problemas pero recuerda

"Hilo oficial para *comprar las monedas francia* de oro *al mismo valor facial*.... "

Para hablar de Monedas en otras condiciones está el Hilo Oficial correspondiente


----------



## 7º_Día (7 Oct 2010)

wolfy dijo:


> Por mi parte sin problemas pero recuerda
> 
> "Hilo oficial para *comprar las monedas francia* de oro *al mismo valor facial*.... "
> 
> Para hablar de Monedas en otras condiciones está el Hilo Oficial correspondiente



Pues para hablar de "otras cosas" ya tenéis también vuestro Hilo Oficial.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...2-hilo-oficial-para-poner-caldo-femstore.html


----------



## syn (8 Oct 2010)

wolfy dijo:


> Que yo sepa no.
> 
> ....aunque parece que hay gente muy impaciente en que vuelva ::



Pole?? No es baneado. no?


----------



## wolfy (8 Oct 2010)

syn dijo:


> Pole?? No es baneado. no?



Baneado porque motivo???


----------



## syn (8 Oct 2010)

wolfy dijo:


> Baneado porque motivo???



Te doy otra pista... pero pierdes el comodín de la llamada... "Femstore"


----------



## wolfy (8 Oct 2010)

syn dijo:


> Te doy otra pista... pero pierdes el comodín de la llamada... "Femstore"



Te vuelvo a preguntar.

¿Porque motivo deberia ser Baneado??

es que esta mañana estoy un poquito "espeso"


----------



## quaver (8 Oct 2010)

syn dijo:


> Pole?? No es baneado. no?





wolfy dijo:


> Baneado porque motivo???



Sinceramente, no sé cómo os entendeis con tan pocas palabras... con lo poco que cuesta escribirlas :


----------



## syn (8 Oct 2010)

Chacho que te estoy diciendo que ya no está baneado que ahora el estado de Femstore es pole cojona


----------



## wolfy (8 Oct 2010)

syn dijo:


> Chacho que te estoy diciendo que ya no está baneado que ahora el estado de Femstore es pole cojona



Coño perdona. Te habia entendido mal.


----------



## syn (8 Oct 2010)

wolfy dijo:


> Coño perdona. Te habia entendido mal.



No pasa nada hombre. Es que el español es tan rico en sus formas y matices que es dado a tener malas interpretaciones.

De ahí este pais de pandereta y borreguitos, que no nos entendemos ni entre nosotros... como para que nos entiendan fuera....................:ouch:


----------



## wolfy (8 Oct 2010)

Adjunto enlace remitido por Vidarr que creo que puede ser interesante en el Hilo de Monedas no Bullion

http://numismatico.wordpress.com/2010/09/30/inversion-numismatica-asegurada/


----------



## 7º_Día (8 Oct 2010)

wolfy dijo:


> Adjunto enlace remitido por Vidarr que creo que puede ser interesante en el Hilo de Monedas no Bullion
> 
> Inversión numismática asegurada Blog numismático



Este post está repetido.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...2-hilo-oficial-para-poner-caldo-femstore.html

.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (8 Oct 2010)

7º_Día dijo:


> Este post está repetido.
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...2-hilo-oficial-para-poner-caldo-femstore.html
> 
> .



Viene muy a cuento en este hilo y otros.

¿Qué te pasa, semipompero? ¿Tienes aspiraciones de moderata?


----------



## 7º_Día (8 Oct 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Viene muy a cuento en este hilo y otros.
> 
> ¿Qué te pasa, semipompero? ¿Tienes aspiraciones de moderata?



Muy al contrario que tú, yo no.


----------



## wolfy (8 Oct 2010)

7º_Día dijo:


> Este post está repetido.
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...2-hilo-oficial-para-poner-caldo-femstore.html
> 
> .



Lo puse en 2 Hilos para mayor difusion en el Foro,


----------



## 7º_Día (8 Oct 2010)

wolfy dijo:


> Lo puse en 2 Hilos para mayor difusion en el Foro,



Me parece muy loable tu intención de informar, sólo pensé que te habías equivocado y lo habías posteado repe.


----------



## wolfy (8 Oct 2010)

7º_Día dijo:


> Me parece muy loable tu intención de informar, sólo pensé que te habías equivocado y lo habías posteado repe.



Pues va a ser que no....


----------



## Monsterspeculator (27 Oct 2010)

Para al que le interese el tema de las monedas de 100 euros. Aquí en Ebay las venden a 139 euracos, en la misma funda que las mías. Por cierto, algún forero ya tiene alguna mía....

http://***.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380281527089&24hgold=1


----------



## Eldenegro (1 Nov 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Para al que le interese el tema de las monedas de 100 euros. Aquí en Ebay las venden a 139 euracos, en la misma funda que las mías. Por cierto, algún forero ya tiene alguna mía....
> 
> http://***.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380281527089&24hgold=1



A ver si las tuyas se parecen a la mia


----------



## Monsterspeculator (1 Nov 2010)

Eldenegro dijo:


> A ver si las tuyas se parecen a la mia




Clavadita, clavadita


----------



## Eldenegro (2 Nov 2010)

En otro orden de cosas, recuerdo que Femstore estuvo apuntando a un monton de coforeros para hacer un pedido importante de estas monedas (razon por la que se abrio este hilo) y, pese a tener el mensaje que estoy apuntado y todo lo demas, no he vuelto a saber nada del tema. ¿Alguien ha conseguido algo?

Hago la pregunta por curiosidad, sin acritud.


----------



## -H- (18 Nov 2010)

Me he leido todo el hilo y la única conclusión que veo que va a estar mal lo de pillar estas monedas a precio de facial
Vaya putada


----------



## Monsterspeculator (18 Nov 2010)

-H- dijo:


> Me he leido todo el hilo y la única conclusión que veo que va a estar mal lo de pillar estas monedas a precio de facial
> Vaya putada



No se pueden pillar en cantidad. Cuando yo pillé las mías, el facial estaba por debajo del spot !! (y además en moneda pequeña que lleva premium)


----------



## -H- (18 Nov 2010)

A ver si el año que viene pillamos, ¿es cierto esto de que van a subir los precios sin subir el facial?
Me haria ilusión tener algunas, para complementar mi acopio de monedas euro a valor facial que de momento consta de monedas de 12 euros españolas y 5 euros holandesas
Me faltan alemanas de 10 y francesas de 100


----------



## Monsterspeculator (18 Nov 2010)

-H- dijo:


> A ver si el año que viene pillamos, ¿es cierto esto de que van a subir los precios sin subir el facial?
> Me haria ilusión tener algunas, para complementar mi acopio de monedas euro a valor facial que de momento consta de monedas de 12 euros españolas y 5 euros holandesas
> Me faltan alemanas de 10 y francesas de 100



También tienes de plata francesas...y de oro de 250 y 500 euros.


----------



## -H- (18 Nov 2010)

Y de 10 holandesas, pero es que mi colección tiene el criterio de pillar la más rentable de cada país cuando hay más de una. Además un poco de oro a facial complementaria muy bien


----------



## Vedast_borrado (18 Nov 2010)

-H- dijo:


> Y de 10 holandesas, pero es que mi colección tiene el criterio de pillar la más rentable de cada país cuando hay más de una. Además un poco de oro a facial complementaria muy bien



En Ebay están acabando por los 120 euros por lo que he ido viendo.


----------



## Buster (28 Sep 2011)

femstore dijo:


> Solamente mis palabras tienen una validez que las de monster nunca podran tener.
> 
> Ya enviare las denuncias a quien tenga que hacerlo
> 
> La palabra de monster frente a la mia, en lo referente a numismatica, no tiene validez alguna.



Dentro de un par de días hará un año desde que femstore dijera que enviaría las denuncias.

Recordemos el tema: femstore usaba la palabra "bank" en el nombre de la empresa que usaba para la venta de monedas y metales y Monster lo acusó de que la empresa no existía.

¿Alguien sabe si las denuncias prosperaron y si hubo un juicio?

Llevo esperando bastante tiempo un desenlace y quiero ver quien se comió el megaowned del siglo.


----------



## Alxemi (28 Sep 2011)

Buster dijo:


> Dentro de un par de días hará un año desde que femstore dijera que enviaría las denuncias.
> 
> Recordemos el tema: femstore usaba la palabra "bank" en el nombre de la empresa que usaba para la venta de monedas y metales y Monster lo acusó de que la empresa no existía.
> 
> ...



No fue exactamente así. Bueno, no fue solo eso quiero decir. Lo que motivo la denuncia no fue lo del "bank" sino que monster le dijo que no estaba dado de alta en la CNMV como entidad financiera, cosa comprobable de manera objetiva y requisito necesario en españa para ofrecer productos financieros, como los "fondos de inversión" que ofrecía femstore.

Imagino que el tema se quedo en nada. La denuncia no prosperaría y femstore se iría a buscar incautos a otra parte.


----------



## puntodecontrol (28 Sep 2011)

Alxemi dijo:


> No fue exactamente así. Bueno, no fue solo eso quiero decir. Lo que motivo la denuncia no fue lo del "bank" sino que monster le dijo que no estaba dado de alta en la CNMV como entidad financiera, cosa comprobable de manera objetiva y requisito necesario en españa para ofrecer productos financieros, como los "fondos de inversión" que ofrecía femstore.
> *
> Imagino que el tema se quedo en nada. La denuncia no prosperaría y femstore se iría a buscar incautos a otra parte.*



Pues creo que sucedio justo todo lo contrario....


----------



## Alxemi (28 Sep 2011)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Pues creo que sucedio justo todo lo contrario....



Pues nada, cuéntanoslo.


----------



## mk73 (28 Sep 2011)

"Hilo oficial para comprar las monedas francia de oro al mismo valor facial..."


lo que me parece INCREIBLE, con el titulo con el que se abrió el hilo y luego de lo que termina hablando la gente.
Bueno...
Ya lo publiqué hace unos días en otro hilo. Para el día 3 de octubre se abre el plazo para reservar la moneda de 200 euro, francesa, de oro a facial.


----------



## _juanma_ (28 Sep 2011)

mk73 dijo:


> "Hilo oficial para comprar las monedas francia de oro al mismo valor facial..."
> 
> 
> lo que me parece INCREIBLE, con el titulo con el que se abrió el hilo y luego de lo que termina hablando la gente.
> ...



Hola. Estaba interesado en pillar alguna monedilla de estas. Como se reservan? voy además a Francia sobre el 20 de Octubre, se pueden comprar en mano? hay un límite?

Gracias!


----------



## Buster (28 Sep 2011)

Alxemi dijo:


> Imagino que el tema se quedo en nada. La denuncia no prosperaría y femstore se iría a buscar incautos a otra parte.



Según la información que yo tengo sí hubo juicio. Como no soy parte interesada la información no es de primera mano.

Si la información es correcta, Monster no dirá nada al respecto.


----------



## puntodecontrol (28 Sep 2011)

mk73 dijo:


> "Hilo oficial para comprar las monedas francia de oro al mismo valor facial..."
> 
> 
> lo que me parece INCREIBLE, con el titulo con el que se abrió el hilo y luego de lo que termina hablando la gente.
> ...



totalmente de acuerdo, si hay quien quiere preguntar otra cosa o tratar otro tema que abra otro hilo.


----------



## Condemor (28 Sep 2011)

mk73 dijo:


> "Hilo oficial para comprar las monedas francia de oro al mismo valor facial..."
> 
> 
> lo que me parece INCREIBLE, con el titulo con el que se abrió el hilo y luego de lo que termina hablando la gente.
> ...



¿Y cuanto oro lleva y donde y como puede reservarse?


----------



## Eldenegro (28 Sep 2011)

Me gustaria comentar que yo con Fem hice algun trato y fue correcto, pero precisamente en el tema de que trata este hilo se estuvo hablando de hacer algun pedido importante y todavia no he conocido a nadie a quien le consiguiese la moneda. Ahora bien, se tambien de algunos foreros que si han pillado la moneda en cuestion, pero usaron otros sistemas.

Y sobre los juicios, os recuerdo que son algo muy serio y que no deben ser tomados a la ligera, y hay gente aqui que habla sin saber y se puede llevar una sorpresa.


----------



## Buster (29 Sep 2011)

Monster: Te lo pregunto directamente. ¿Es cierta la información que corre sobre que femstore finalmente te llevó a juicio?


----------



## mk73 (29 Sep 2011)

Condemor dijo:


> ¿Y cuanto oro lleva y donde y como puede reservarse?




Peso 4 gramos, y ley de 999 mls.
Son de curso legal en todo el territorio francés, o sea que si luego te arrepientes las puedes llevar al banco y que te devuelvan el dinero.
La tirada es de 50.000 monedas.

Las puedes conseguir online en la Monnaie de Paris. O en oficinas de La Poste.

El plazo para reservarlas empieza el día 3 de octubre. Y en 1 ó 2 días se agotan, o sea que la gente que no vive en Francía es jodido que las consigan.


----------



## motoendurero (29 Sep 2011)

cual es el limite por persona?

se pueden hacer varias personas en la misma direccion?


----------



## puntodecontrol (29 Sep 2011)

mk73 dijo:


> Peso 4 gramos, y ley de 999 mls.
> Son de curso legal en todo el territorio francés, o sea que si luego te arrepientes las puedes llevar al banco y que te devuelvan el dinero.
> La tirada es de 50.000 monedas.
> 
> ...



Una duda compi.... si la reserva me la hace un amigo en francia, puedo ir yo a recojerla o no?

Un saludo.


----------



## Cci (29 Sep 2011)

Aqui está el link:

Moneda 200 €

Saludos


----------



## mk73 (29 Sep 2011)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Una duda compi.... si la reserva me la hace un amigo en francia, puedo ir yo a recojerla o no?
> 
> Un saludo.






Pues NO, jajaja

Es que cuando las reservas te toman tus datos, te piden la pieza de identidad. Y luego para recogerlas tienes que ir a la misma oficina donde se hizo la reserva y la misma persona pues te piden otra vez la pieza de identidad o pasaporte.

Si no cambian o dicen lo contrario, se pueden reservar online 3 monedas y fisicamente hasta 5.


----------



## puntodecontrol (29 Sep 2011)

mk73 dijo:


> Pues NO, jajaja
> 
> Es que cuando las reservas te toman tus datos, te piden la pieza de identidad. Y luego para recogerlas tienes que ir a la misma oficina donde se hizo la reserva y la misma persona pues te piden otra vez la pieza de identidad o pasaporte.
> 
> Si no cambian o dicen lo contrario, se pueden reservar online 3 monedas y fisicamente hasta 5.



Gracias, si se hace online, luego hay que pagar el envio pero si que te las mandan a casa, no?

Saludos.


----------



## mk73 (29 Sep 2011)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Gracias, si se hace online, luego hay que pagar el envio pero si que te las mandan a casa, no?
> 
> Saludos.




Te va hacer falta más que suerte para que pilles alguna online...

el rollo está en que dejan un cupo de monedas para reservar online, otro por teléfono, otro por oficinas de La Poste y otro en La Monnaie.

Online o por teléfono es donde MENOS monedas dejan... te puedes encontrar que a la media hora ya no hay en internet, o que es imposible que te cojan el teléfono.

Sí, te las mandan a la dirección que indiques. Los portes se suben un buen pico.


----------



## japiluser (29 Sep 2011)

Cuanto pueden subir los portes, si se pide on-line?
un saludo a todos
el japi


----------



## evar (29 Sep 2011)

japiluser dijo:


> Cuanto pueden subir los portes, si se pide on-line?
> un saludo a todos
> el japi



Me ha parecido leer que para Europa los portes son de 29€.


----------



## Eldenegro (29 Sep 2011)

Buscaros alguna amiga en Francia y os la camelais!


----------



## puntodecontrol (30 Sep 2011)

mk73 dijo:


> Te va hacer falta más que suerte para que pilles alguna online...
> 
> el rollo está en que dejan un cupo de monedas para reservar online, otro por teléfono, otro por oficinas de La Poste y otro en La Monnaie.
> 
> ...



y reservarla online y recogerla en una oficina de la poste no se puede, no? habria que ir a la Monnaie cierto?


----------



## mk73 (30 Sep 2011)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> y reservarla online y recogerla en una oficina de la poste no se puede, no? habria que ir a la Monnaie cierto?




madre! cómo mareas la pérdiz

A ver,
si la reservas online o por teléfono tienes que dejar tu dirección y te la mandan por correo a la dirección postal que les hayas dado.

Si vas a una oficina de La Poste, la reservas y luego la recoges en esa misma oficina.

Si vas a París, en la Monnaie la reserva y luego te pasas otra vez por La Monnaie y te la llevas.

Ahora es reservar, y en diciembre ya estará fisicamente la moneda.

No es muy díficil de entender.


----------



## Cordoba (30 Sep 2011)

Un poquito de por favor mk73, que puntodecontrol nunca pregunta capulleces, un respeto a tío como el q es muy serio, de verdad y gracias por aclarar todas las posibles dudas.

Saludos


----------



## montytorri (30 Sep 2011)

mk73, gracias, entonces aconsejas reservarlas en la poste mejor, que por cierto a día de hoy se palma dinero porque redondeando al alza esa moneda de 200€ de valor facil lleva 160€ en oro físico, aún así creo que mandaré a mi familiar emigrado a que reserve 4, dos para el y dos para mi y el mes que viene que voy a verlo(aunque el está aquí ahora mismo pero vuela mañana) me las traigo.
Una pregunta, el valor numimastico merecerá la pena en un tiempo?
Y, el facial de 200€ es seguro en Francia como moneda de curso legal???

Muchas gracias de antemano!!!!


----------



## mk73 (30 Sep 2011)

montytorri dijo:


> mk73, gracias, entonces aconsejas reservarlas en la poste mejor, que por cierto a día de hoy se palma dinero porque redondeando al alza esa moneda de 200€ de valor facil lleva 160€ en oro físico, aún así creo que mandaré a mi familiar emigrado a que reserve 4, dos para el y dos para mi y el mes que viene que voy a verlo(aunque el está aquí ahora mismo pero vuela mañana) me las traigo.
> Una pregunta, el valor numimastico merecerá la pena en un tiempo?
> Y, el facial de 200€ es seguro en Francia como moneda de curso legal???
> 
> Muchas gracias de antemano!!!!




Lo ideal es reservarla en París, en La Monnaie. Así sabes seguro que no te vas a quedar sin moneda.
O sea que si este lunes estás a las 10 de la mañana ahi, pues nos veremos.

NO todas las oficinas de La Poste se encargan de reservarlas. Te puedes encontrar de que vayas y hayas pérdido el tiempo para nada. Ya pase el listado de oficinas. Mira en la web de la monnaie o en la web de la poste por si han retocado el listado ese.

Valor numismático? tampoco nadie puede adivinar cuánto puede valer esta moneda dentro de 20 años... pero hombre siendo de curso legal, a facial y con una tirada de sólo cincuenta mil monedas, que se agota enseguida porque tienen una gran aceptación en este país o practicamente fuera de Francia ni se ven, pues... saca tus conclusiones.

Sí, son de curso legal pero SOLO en territorio francés.


----------



## montytorri (30 Sep 2011)

mk73 dijo:


> Lo ideal es reservarla en París, en La Monnaie. Así sabes seguro que no te vas a quedar sin moneda.
> O sea que si este lunes estás a las 10 de la mañana ahi, pues nos veremos.
> 
> NO todas las oficinas de La Poste se encargan de reservarlas. Te puedes encontrar de que vayas y hayas pérdido el tiempo para nada. Ya pase el listado de oficinas. Mira en la web de la monnaie o en la web de la poste por si han retocado el listado ese.
> ...



No, yo no puedo ir, yo estaré en España, pero un familiar muy cercano si, está aquí de vacaciones pero se vuelve mañana, lo único que no puede ir a Paris, irá a la poste el lunes a primera hora, aunque si me pasa usted el listado estaría bien, es que lo tengo de despedida etílica a la española y no lo tengo a mano, aunque según me ha dicho irá a la oficina grande del sitio, en la ciudad grande de Somme.
Cuando yo vaya a finales de octubre las recojo si ha habido suerte.
Y de nuevo muchas gracias por todo.


----------



## mk73 (30 Sep 2011)

montytorri dijo:


> No, yo no puedo ir, yo estaré en España, pero un familiar muy cercano si, está aquí de vacaciones pero se vuelve mañana, lo único que no puede ir a Paris, irá a la poste el lunes a primera hora, aunque si me pasa usted el listado estaría bien, es que lo tengo de despedida etílica a la española y no lo tengo a mano, aunque según me ha dicho irá a la oficina grande del sitio, en la ciudad grande de Somme.
> Cuando yo vaya a finales de octubre las recojo si ha habido suerte.
> Y de nuevo muchas gracias por todo.







yo no sé si la gente lee bien los mensajes o si es que son muy díficiles de entender.

A ver vuelvo a repetirlo, si te las reserva un familiar tuyo , amigo o quien sea. Le pedirán sus datos en esa oficina y en diciembre, que estarán fisicamente para recogerlas, TIENE QUE SER ÉL MISMO QUIEN LAS TIENE QUE RECOGER. NO PUEDES IR TÚ A RECOGERLAS.
O SEA QUIEN LAS RESERVA, TIENE QUE SER QUIEN LAS RECOJA. NO PUEDE IR OTRA PERSONA DIFERENTE. PUES TE DAN UN RESGUARDO CON LAS DATOS PERSONALES QUE SE TOMARÓN PARA RESERVARLAS Y LUEGO EL DIA QUE SE RECOGEN, TE VUELVEN A PEDIR LA PIEZA DE IDENTIDAD O PASAPORTE.
creo que no es díficil de entender esto. 

Y dan un plazo para recogerlas, en DICIEMBRE. O sea ahora es reservarlas y en diciembre, se recogen... esto creo que tampoco es díficil de entender..., si se te pasa el plazo te quedas sin monedas. Ya luego no las dan. Hay que ir en el periodo de tiempo que den.



Ouverture de session - La Poste 

en ese enlace van las oficinas donde se reservan, Aunque ese listado es del año pasado... no creo que lo hayan modificado. Si quieres mirate la web de la poste

Y en estos enlaces va la moneda, y dicen el plazo de reserva y el plazo para recogerla, teléfono para reservar y demás información.


http://www.euro-numismatic.eu/wp-con.../mdp02-001.gif


http://www.euro-numismatic.eu/wp-con.../mdp03-001.gif

http://www.euro-numismatic.eu/wp-con.../mdp01-001.gif


----------



## mk73 (30 Sep 2011)

Ouverture de session - La Poste


----------



## mk73 (30 Sep 2011)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ales-preciosos-amonedados-valor-facial-9.html


es que creo que no se abre la web con el listado de oficinas

os dejo el enlace ese, ahi sale el enlace de las oficinas


----------



## quaver (30 Sep 2011)

mk73 dijo:


> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ales-preciosos-amonedados-valor-facial-9.html
> 
> Mk73, ¿sabes algo de las 10€ plata? Decían en la radio que ya se podía pasar por La Poste a recogerlas... pero no sé si también iba con reserva.
> 
> Saludos


----------



## montytorri (30 Sep 2011)

MK73, gracias de nuevo, mi único fallo ha sido lo de recogerlas yo en unos días cuando no se dan hasta diciembre....no problema, mi familiar vive y trabaja allí, por cierto, ni de coña se vuelve a España cuando allí es un profesional bien valorado, que en cuanto ha hecho curriculum y francés se ha cambiado de curro para ganar 600 euros mas al mes.....ya me las traerá....en un excell que pusiste hace tiempo, salen 3 oficinas de la poste de donde el vive con monedas(se supone que era el año pasado) así que todo perfecto.
Gracias de nuevo


----------



## puntodecontrol (30 Sep 2011)

MK73, gracias por toda la info, solo un apunte, los links no funcionan, has puesto muchos .... en el link en vez de la url larga ;-)


----------



## mk73 (1 Oct 2011)

quaver dijo:


> mk73 dijo:
> 
> 
> > http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ales-preciosos-amonedados-valor-facial-9.html
> ...


----------



## mk73 (1 Oct 2011)

Otra cosa, porque día si o día no me llega algún privado. Aclaro que yo NO las vendo las monedas, NI se las reservo a nadie.

SOLO pongo la información, luego cada uno que se busque la vida.

Las que yo consigo cada año, son para mi. 

Un saludo.


----------



## montytorri (3 Oct 2011)

MK73, espero que tuvieras suerte...mi familiar se ha chupado una media de hora de cola en la poste, cuando ha llegado su turno, ya no quedaban y es que parece ser que ninguno iba para enviar cartas ni giros, sino para reservar las monedas....en fin, mi gozo en un pozo!!!!


----------



## mk73 (4 Oct 2011)

montytorri dijo:


> MK73, espero que tuvieras suerte...mi familiar se ha chupado una media de hora de cola en la poste, cuando ha llegado su turno, ya no quedaban y es que parece ser que ninguno iba para enviar cartas ni giros, sino para reservar las monedas....en fin, mi gozo en un pozo!!!!






si es que lo dije que iba a ser jodido o tendriais que tener mas que suerte para poder reservar alguna pieza de 200 euro jejeje; este tipo de monedas practicamente ni se ven

encima yo fui pregunte en dos oficinas centricas de paris y NADIE sabia nada de las monedas
ni tenian propaganda ni nada de nada; o sea que como si no hubieran sacado la moneda o no existiese

encima para reservar online o por telefono ha sido imposible, pues salia no disponible o por telefono nadie te cogia el telefono; esto me lo han comentado coleccionistas franceses o gente con la que he hablado

yo me comi 3 horas!!! haciendo cola interminable en la monnaie de paris y la reserve!!!!!; al final es que sino vives en paris es practicamente imposible conseguir estas monedas. Ni viviendo en otras ciudades francesas se consigue...
es ir directamente a la monnaie y asi sabes seguro que la vas a conseguir la moneda


----------



## puntodecontrol (4 Oct 2011)

Yo pude pillar dos online, eso si, me jodio porque solo me dejo pillar una y luego otra, y me comi dos envios.... pero bueno, menos es nada visto lo visto.


----------



## activex (4 Oct 2011)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Yo pude pillar dos online, eso si, me jodio porque solo me dejo pillar una y luego otra, y me comi dos envios.... pero bueno, menos es nada visto lo visto.



Hola, decirte que tambien he pillado dos " monnaies " traves de la pagina oficial y si en vez de hacer dos pedidos hubieras hecho el pedido de 1 moneda y despues sigues comprando otra moneda sin finalizar la primera compra , habrias pagado solo un porte y no dos como te ha pasado. 

Un saludo

activex


----------



## uojoo (5 Oct 2011)

Porque estais tan interesados en la moneda , sale la onza 1555€ tanto se revaloriza por la corta tirada?


----------



## puntodecontrol (5 Oct 2011)

activex dijo:


> Hola, decirte que tambien he pillado dos " monnaies " traves de la pagina oficial y si en vez de hacer dos pedidos hubieras hecho el pedido de 1 moneda y despues sigues comprando otra moneda sin finalizar la primera compra , habrias pagado solo un porte y no dos como te ha pasado.
> 
> Un saludo
> 
> activex



Gracias, pero la pagina era un caos xD Añadia 2 y no iba, luego con una si, despues cuelge de saturacion y volver a empezar....
Asi que tire con una y tube suerte y lo mismo con otra, tonto de mi que en la 2ª compra tenia que haber intentado pillar 2, pero no se que hubiera pasado si me hubiese dejado no.
La verdad esque no pensaba que iba a petar TANTO la web.


----------



## Eldenegro (5 Oct 2011)

uojoo dijo:


> Porque estais tan interesados en la moneda , sale la onza 1555€ tanto se revaloriza por la corta tirada?



Tienes un seguro facial (valido solo en Francia) con lo que siempre la podras canjear en los bancos de alli por el valor facial, asi que no pierdes nada. Y estas monedas de coleccion tienen muchos seguidores en Francia.


----------



## mk73 (5 Oct 2011)

online o por telefono o La Poste solo daban 2 por persona maximo... y como podeis ver ha sido muy jodido

la persona que iba a La Monnaie directamente, daban 4 por persona.

Puntocontrol si te cobran dos envios, te vas a rascar bien el bolsillo!!!... pero bueno si no tienes pensado de venderla pues con el tiempo vas amortizar ese gasto extra

son tan buscadas estas monedas porque son a facial, tirada muy corta y mmm creo que es el unico pais que acunya en oro piezas a facial y de curso legal; practicamente se quedan la mayoria de esas monedas en Francia
Mas que por el metal; es el interes numismatico y por su gran demanda por lo que se revalorizan bastante
La mayoria de gente que las compra no son coleccionistas, es gente que quiere tener un recuerdo o por hacer un regalo o para dar a sus hijos o nietos. Luego estarian los coleccionistas y tambien los que buscan invertir o hasta especular. Pero la mayoria son gente de la calle.

saludos


----------



## mk73 (6 Oct 2011)

*Tirage épuisé*

Tirage épuisé 


en apenas 3 dias se han agotado las cincuenta mil monedas de 200 euro; ya no queda ninguna (salvo el que quiera comprarla por numismaticas, el precio es de unos 260-270 euro)


----------



## kboom (6 Oct 2011)

Fue bonito mientras duró...


----------



## puntodecontrol (6 Oct 2011)

Lo que no entiendo como en españa u otros paises sacan lo mismo, es una manera de recaudar pasta sin problemas, pues le ganan un buen pico con el overspot.

Para los coleccionistas, tb estan estas, pero eso si, sale a 2€ el gr de plata, aunque son bonitas.

FRANCIA. Regiones Francesas 2010 « Euros, Monedas, Noticias… PULIFIL “El Blog”

Francia, euros regiones 2011, datos e imágenes | Numismática visual


----------



## mk73 (7 Oct 2011)

en Espagne tienes las de 12 o 20 euro, horribles donde las haya. Que cosa mas ridicula. No se quien es el inutil que aprueba los disenyos porque desde luego las fabrican con poco interes y desgana.
LUego sacando varios millones como sacan pues no esperes que tengan valor numismatico o que se revalorizen
el unico interes que son de plata y a facial; nada mas


es una pena que no haya otros paises que copien lo de los franceses; que yo sepa en oro NO hay otro pais que saque a facial eh?

en plata pues lo dicho Francia y luego espagne, holanda, portugal, alemania y me parece que no hay mas


----------



## puntodecontrol (7 Oct 2011)

mk73 dijo:


> en Espagne tienes las de 12 o 20 euro, horribles donde las haya. Que cosa mas ridicula. No se quien es el inutil que aprueba los disenyos porque desde luego las fabrican con poco interes y desgana.
> LUego sacando varios millones como sacan pues no esperes que tengan valor numismatico o que se revalorizen
> el unico interes que son de plata y a facial; nada mas
> 
> ...



en plata quita a alemania de la lista, que para este 2012 ya son de cuproniquel. austria tb tenia pero este año las ha desligado del facial.


----------



## japiluser (8 Oct 2011)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Lo que no entiendo como en españa u otros paises sacan lo mismo, es una manera de recaudar pasta sin problemas, pues le ganan un buen pico con el overspot.
> 
> Para los coleccionistas, tb estan estas, pero eso si, sale a 2€ el gr de plata, aunque son bonitas.
> 
> ...



*Gracias por la info Puntodecontrol.* 

Pero a ese precio que coleccione su ......
a 2 euros gramo tienes lunar drache y toas las familias parecidas.


----------



## mk73 (9 Oct 2011)

japiluser dijo:


> *Gracias por la info Puntodecontrol.*
> 
> Pero a ese precio que coleccione su ......
> a 2 euros gramo tienes lunar drache y toas las familias parecidas.







Mmmm en 3 días, se han agotado cincuenta mil monedas... por algo será. 

Si me vas a comparar lunar o dragones o inventos por el estilo... intenta en el banco cambiarlas y luego hablamos. Las francesas se pueden cambiar en el banco y comprar con ellas en cualquier establecimiento en territorio francés e islas de ultramar. Prueba hacer eso con tus chapas de lunar o perritos... y también luego hablamos


----------



## japiluser (9 Oct 2011)

mk73 dijo:


> Mmmm en 3 días, se han agotado cincuenta mil monedas... por algo será.
> 
> Si me vas a comparar lunar o dragones o inventos por el estilo... intenta en el banco cambiarlas y luego hablamos. Las francesas se pueden cambiar en el banco y comprar con ellas en cualquier establecimiento en territorio francés e islas de ultramar. Prueba hacer eso con tus chapas de lunar o perritos... y también luego hablamos



Esta claro que las de 200 euros son una buenisima compra. 
Pero me refería a las que comentaba Puntodecontrol que son de plata, yo en ese caso no lo veo tan claro.
Por otra parte es sólo un comentario; yo a puntodecontrol y a otros los leo con mucho respeto y atención.Por otra parte, y respondiendote a tí mk73 ( a quien por cierto tb. leo con atención y respeto )supongo que nadie que tenga compradas dos, tres o cuatro monedas de 200 euros de oro francesas lo ha hecho con el animo de cambiarlas a 200.


----------



## mk73 (9 Oct 2011)

japiluser dijo:


> Esta claro que las de 200 euros son una buenisima compra.
> Pero me refería a las que comentaba Puntodecontrol que son de plata, yo en ese caso no lo veo tan claro.
> Por otra parte es sólo un comentario; yo a puntodecontrol y a otros los leo con mucho respeto y atención.Por otra parte, y respondiendote a tí mk73 ( a quien por cierto tb. leo con atención y respeto )supongo que nadie que tenga compradas dos, tres o cuatro monedas de 200 euros de oro francesas lo ha hecho con el animo de cambiarlas a 200.





yo sólo lo comentaba por tu frase: "que las compre su..."

se puede interpretar que es tirar el dinero comprando estas monedas o en un sentido negativo, y muy lejosss de eso.

Si sólo miras el metal plata u oro, pues evidentemente que habra otras piezas que sean más economicas para comprar sólo plata o sólo oro. Pero es eso únicamente, que sólo compras plata u oro y nada más.

Aqui lo EXCEPCIONAL, lo pongo hasta con letras mayusculas, es que te llevas una pieza de oro y con un facial de 200 euro. Y con esa pieza te vas al banco y te dan tus 200 euro. O te vas a un centro comercial o establecimiento y pagas con ella.
Lo que me SORPRENDE (no lo digo por ti, hablo en general) es que haya mucha gente que no es capaz de ver esto. Qué pena.

Saludos

ps: Dandote respuesta pues imagino que luego habrá gente pa tó, cómo decía el torero. Aqui hay muchos que adquieren estas piezas para revenderlas luego o para especular. Por esa regla de tres, podrás, tal vez, dar con alguno que otro que las cambia.


----------



## japiluser (9 Oct 2011)

mk73 dijo:


> yo sólo lo comentaba por tu frase: "que las compre su..."
> 
> se puede interpretar que es tirar el dinero comprando estas monedas o en un sentido negativo, y muy lejosss de eso.
> 
> ...



En eso estamos totalmente de acuerdo, ya quisiera yo haberlas pilaldo. Pero el lunes 3 a las 8 : 30 andaba camino del curre. Enhorabuena a los que las pillasteis.


----------



## mk73 (28 Nov 2011)

hola de nuevo,

Para principios del 2012 Francia va a sacar una nueva pieza de plata, de 10 euro.
Será el mismo diseño que para las de 100 y 1000 euro, Hercule. Es bastante bonita. También es a facial y circulante en todo el territorio francés.

Se baraja que la tirada sea de unas 500.000 monedas... o sea que será fácil de conseguirla.
Tendrá un peso de 10 gramos y ley de 500 mls.

Saludos.


----------



## landasurf (28 Nov 2011)

mk73 dijo:


> hola de nuevo,
> 
> Para principios del 2012 Francia va a sacar una nueva pieza de plata, de 10 euro.
> Será el mismo diseño que para las de 100 y 1000 euro, Hercule. Es bastante bonita. También es a facial y circulante en todo el territorio francés.
> ...



Thanks for the info 

¿Tambien las distribuiran en oficinas de La Poste? ¿Con esa tirada, es necesario reservarlas?. O por el contrario, ¿seran los bancos los que la distribuyan?.


----------



## mk73 (28 Nov 2011)

landasurf dijo:


> Thanks for the info
> 
> ¿Tambien las distribuiran en oficinas de La Poste? ¿Con esa tirada, es necesario reservarlas?. O por el contrario, ¿seran los bancos los que la distribuyan?.





Con esa tirada pues digo yo que la distribuirá La Poste fijo y que no hará falta reservarla. 
La que han sacado este año de 10 euro (de las regiones) por ejs en mi departamento, que tiene una tirada de 300.000 monedas, pues en La Poste te la dan todavía sin reservarla. Y aún les quedan piezas para vender.


----------



## longjohn (28 Nov 2011)

mk73 dijo:


> ley de 500 mls.



:abajo::abajo::abajo:


----------



## mk73 (28 Nov 2011)

longjohn dijo:


> :abajo::abajo::abajo:




también pienso como tú, ¡¡qué fiasco!! pero bueno... peor si la sacasen de cuproniquel. Fíjate en Alemania, ya no sacan más de plata; ahora serán en cuproniquel. 
Sabes que te llevas 5 gramos de plata pura por lo menos.


----------



## landasurf (28 Nov 2011)

mk73 dijo:


> también pienso como tú, ¡¡qué fiasco!! pero bueno... peor si la sacasen de cuproniquel. Fíjate en Alemania, ya no sacan más de plata; ahora serán en cuproniquel.
> Sabes que te llevas 5 gramos de plata pura por lo menos.



Y mucho peor que todo eso: el papel


----------



## mk73 (15 Ene 2012)

La Monnaie de Paris acaba de poner a la venta la nueva moneda a facial de 10 euro de Hercule.
Plata, ley 500 mls y peso 10 gramos.
La tirada es de 500.000 monedas. Diseño muy logrado y está teniendo mucha demanda.
El único PERO es que incomprensiblemente no la distribuyen a través del banco (La Poste) y hay que hacerlo online en la web de la Monnaie, a través de numismáticas o de algunas revistas/asociaciones francesas.

Sólo dan 5 monedas por persona.


----------



## patilltoes (15 Ene 2012)

Vaya tela con los gastos de envio. Yo quiero una al menos, pero es tremendo, 29€ si entiendo bien el frances.


----------



## Chiflita (15 Ene 2012)

Btardes
No encontraba este hilo y planteé la duda en otro. La repito.
Habeís recibido las monedas de oro de 200 € ?
Yo hice la petición vía web y aún no las he recibido; dijeron que a partir de Diciembre, pero estoy un poco mosca.
Saludos


----------



## mk73 (15 Ene 2012)

Chiflita dijo:


> Btardes
> No encontraba este hilo y planteé la duda en otro. La repito.
> Habeís recibido las monedas de oro de 200 € ?
> Yo hice la petición vía web y aún no las he recibido; dijeron que a partir de Diciembre, pero estoy un poco mosca.
> Saludos




pero las has pagado???? lo digo porque igual no las llegastes a reservar (pagarlas) y por eso no te las han mandado, porque si las pagastes y TODAVÍA NO te han llegado, ponte mañana lunes a llamarles por teléfono porque no es nada normal eso


----------



## Chiflita (15 Ene 2012)

Btardes
Sí, están pagadas el día que se abrió, creo que fue el 2 de octubre.
Mañana les mando un correo
Saludos


----------



## puntodecontrol (15 Ene 2012)

Chiflita dijo:


> Btardes
> Sí, están pagadas el día que se abrió, creo que fue el 2 de octubre.
> Mañana les mando un correo
> Saludos



recibidas hace como un mes....


----------



## landasurf (15 Ene 2012)

Chiflita dijo:


> Btardes
> Sí, están pagadas el día que se abrió, creo que fue el 2 de octubre.
> Mañana les mando un correo
> Saludos



Te deberian de haber llegado.


----------



## Chiflita (16 Ene 2012)

Les he mandado un correo, porque mi frances es horrible y no me entero por teléfono.
A ver que me cuentan.
Saludos


----------



## Chiflita (16 Ene 2012)

Chiflita dijo:


> Les he mandado un correo, porque mi frances es horrible y no me entero por teléfono.
> A ver que me cuentan.
> Saludos



Btardes
Ya me ha llegado su contestación. Las enviaron el 14 de diciembre.
Ahora tienen que averiguar el porqué no me han llegado y se dan de plazo hasta el 1 de marzo.
Me mandan todo tipo de excusas, pero son un poco lentos....
Saludos


----------



## puntodecontrol (16 Ene 2012)

Chiflita dijo:


> Btardes
> Ya me ha llegado su contestación. Las enviaron el 14 de diciembre.
> Ahora tienen que averiguar el porqué no me han llegado y se dan de plazo hasta el 1 de marzo.
> Me mandan todo tipo de excusas, pero son un poco lentos....
> Saludos



Pues vienen por Seur con nº de seguimiento...


----------



## Chiflita (16 Ene 2012)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Pues vienen por Seur con nº de seguimiento...



Espero que sea diligentes y lo solucionen pronto. No creo que sea muy difícil averiguar en que momento se ha perdido la pista al envío.
Saludos


----------



## Chiflita (19 Ene 2012)

Btardes
Ya me han contestado. Les acaba de llegar de vuelta a Paris. Mañana me lo reenvían.
Saludos


----------



## mk73 (10 Mar 2012)

hola a todos,

para los que les pueda interesar; sacan a finales de mes la nueva moneda a facial de 1000 euro de oro.
Oro 20 gramos, ley 999 mls.

El año pasado se agotó en seguida, ¡en dos días!. Y este año con la misma tirada, SOLO diez mil monedas, pues lleva el mismo camino.

os dejo el enlace de la Monnaie Paris

Série limitée Hercule 1000 € Or 2012


----------



## duval81 (10 Mar 2012)

mk73 dijo:


> hola a todos,
> 
> para los que les pueda interesar; sacan a finales de mes la nueva moneda a facial de 1000 euro de oro.
> Oro 20 gramos, ley 999 mls.
> ...



¡Qué envidia de los franceses!
Aunque para conseguir una... complicadillo.


----------



## mk73 (10 Mar 2012)

duval81 dijo:


> ¡Qué envidia de los franceses!
> Aunque para conseguir una... complicadillo.



son muy re pocas, pero tal vez si pruebas ese día online en la web de la Monnaie pues.. ,quien sabe, igual puedes conseguir una.


----------



## montytorri (10 Mar 2012)

Mk73 como siempre, gracias, voy a ver si mi hermano esta vez es capaz de conseguirme una, aunque va a estar dificil.
saludos


----------



## mk73 (10 Mar 2012)

montytorri dijo:


> Mk73 como siempre, gracias, voy a ver si mi hermano esta vez es capaz de conseguirme una, aunque va a estar dificil.
> saludos



No hay de qué, pero NO las venden a través de La Poste.

Sólo en la Monnaie de París. O sino es probar vía online o por teléfono.


----------



## montytorri (11 Mar 2012)

mk73 dijo:


> No hay de qué, pero NO las venden a través de La Poste.
> 
> Sólo en la Monnaie de París. O sino es probar vía online o por teléfono.





Ya ya, por eso lo intentaré yo, pero también el, porque yo Francés, 0....usted seguro que lo hará presencial a que si :Baile::Baile:

saludos


----------



## Estilicón (11 Mar 2012)

mk73 dijo:


> hola a todos,
> 
> para los que les pueda interesar; sacan a finales de mes la nueva moneda a facial de 1000 euro de oro.
> Oro 20 gramos, ley 999 mls.
> ...



Gracias por la información. Quería preguntarte una duda a ver si me la puedes aclarar.

Estaba mirando la web, me ha gustado y me he registrado. El tema es que cuando quiero incluir una dirección de envío, me pide un campo "Nommer cette adresse " que no sé que hay que incluir ahí porque ese "Nombrar esta dirección" me suena a chino.

Te lo pregunto a ti porque me imagino que ya habrás incluido una dirección y sabrás lo que es ese campo.

Gracias por adelantado.


----------



## tonypower (11 Mar 2012)

Jo que envidia yo quiero una


----------



## activex (11 Mar 2012)

*En venta*

Hola foreros pongo a la venta las siguientes monedas de ORO....

- VERSAILLES 5€ - 0,5Grs.
- EUROPA 5€ - 0,5Grs.

Ambas 2 monedas adquiridas en la pagina oficial de la monnaie de Paris donde las podeis visualizar Monnaie de Paris - Ici, on frappe la monnaie et les esprits

- Serie Campeones del mundo SUDAFRICA 2010 20€ - 1,24Grs.
- Serie joyas numismaticas II 20€ - 1,24Grs.
- Serie joyas numismaticas I AUREO ROMANO 20€ - 1,24Grs.

Ambas 3 monedas aquiridas a traves de la pagina oficial FNMT donde las podeis visualizar Fábrica Nacional de Moneda y Timbre*>*Coleccionista*>*Moneda de colección*>*Emisiones 2010

- EUROS REGIONS 200€ 4Grs. ( 2 monedas )

Ambas 2 monedas adquiridas en la pagina oficial de la monnaie de Paris donde las podeis visualizar Monnaie de Paris - Ici, on frappe la monnaie et les esprits

- NAPOLEON 1855A 6,45Grs.

Esta moneda adquirida en CoinInvestDirect.com - Buy Gold and Silver online y donde las podeis visualizar en Editions Victor Gadoury

Todas con sus correspondientes facturas osea LEGALES , escucho ofertas, gracias.


----------



## tonypower (11 Mar 2012)

ActiveX ponlo en su correspondiente tema, no aqui.


----------



## opilano (11 Mar 2012)

*Activex*: no llenes de mierda todos los hilos en los que se haga alguna referencia a los metales. Ya lo has colgado en el hilo de compra-venta correspondiente. No aburras, porque el personal acabara cojiendo asco a ciertas monedas...


----------



## Dekalogo10 (11 Mar 2012)

Estilicón dijo:


> Gracias por la información. Quería preguntarte una duda a ver si me la puedes aclarar.
> 
> Estaba mirando la web, me ha gustado y me he registrado. El tema es que cuando quiero incluir una dirección de envío, me pide un campo "Nommer cette adresse " que no sé que hay que incluir ahí porque ese "Nombrar esta dirección" me suena a chino.
> 
> ...



Debes haberte equivocado de cliente nuevo a registrado con anterioridad. Yo me he registrado como nuevo y no me ha pedido nada de eso. Por cierto, les he escrito reservando 100 si es posible y las venden por valor facial...  

No empieza la venta hasta el 23.


----------



## mk73 (11 Mar 2012)

Estilicón dijo:


> Gracias por la información. Quería preguntarte una duda a ver si me la puedes aclarar.
> 
> Estaba mirando la web, me ha gustado y me he registrado. El tema es que cuando quiero incluir una dirección de envío, me pide un campo "Nommer cette adresse " que no sé que hay que incluir ahí porque ese "Nombrar esta dirección" me suena a chino.
> 
> ...





algo mal has hecho. Vuelva a intentarlo y fijate bien paso a paso.
Yo no lo hice por internet, ni tampoco les compro online. Vivo en Paris,por esa razón. La primera vez que vas alli a comprarles, a su boutique, te piden tus datos y pieza de identidad; y con eso te dejan registrado y con tu número de cliente.

El año pasado para la pieza de 1000 euro, via online o por teléfono, SOLO dejaban reservar una moneda.
Si te desplazabas a su boutique, te dejan reservar hasta tres monedas por persona. Este año, salvo que cambien de opinión, es igual.


----------



## Estilicón (12 Mar 2012)

Dekalogo10 dijo:


> Debes haberte equivocado de cliente nuevo a registrado con anterioridad. Yo me he registrado como nuevo y no me ha pedido nada de eso. Por cierto, les he escrito reservando 100 si es posible y las venden por valor facial...
> 
> No empieza la venta hasta el 23.



No, yo me he registrado como cliente nuevo, no como registrado con anterioridad (el francés lo controlo). Al registrarme no me ha pedido ese dato, claro, tienes razón. Ha sido una vez creada la cuenta, cuando he ido a mi perfil a añadir una dirección de envío (ajouter une adresse de livraison). Es ahí donde te pide ese campo. Me imagino que estarás igual que yo, con una cuenta creada pero sin dirección de envío incluida. Como compres algo, no van a saber a donde mandártelo.

Gracias a los dos por la respuesta.


----------



## quaver (12 Mar 2012)

Estilicón dijo:


> Gracias por la información. Quería preguntarte una duda a ver si me la puedes aclarar.
> 
> Estaba mirando la web, me ha gustado y me he registrado. El tema es que cuando quiero incluir una dirección de envío, me pide un campo "Nommer cette adresse " que no sé que hay que incluir ahí porque ese "Nombrar esta dirección" me suena a chino.
> 
> ...



Parece simplemente dar un nombre para poder seleccionarla posteriormente.
En muchas webs puedes tener varias direcciones (una de facturación, una de envío a casa, al trabajo, ...).

Saludos.


----------



## Estilicón (12 Mar 2012)

quaver dijo:


> Parece simplemente dar un nombre para poder seleccionarla posteriormente.
> En muchas webs puedes tener varias direcciones (una de facturación, una de envío a casa, al trabajo, ...).
> 
> Saludos.



Joder, estoy gilipollas. Efectivamente era eso :ouch:.

Y yo pensando en formatos de dirección raros. :ouch:

Gracias.


----------



## mk73 (13 Mar 2012)

Estilicón dijo:


> Joder, estoy gilipollas. Efectivamente era eso :ouch:.
> 
> Y yo pensando en formatos de dirección raros. :ouch:
> 
> Gracias.






ojo, que si compras alguna monedita online en la Monnaie luego te crugen vivo con los gastos de envio.


----------



## Chiflita (14 Mar 2012)

Btardes
Si no me equivoco, por mandar 2 monedas de 200 € me cobraron 18.
Saludos


----------



## mk73 (20 Mar 2012)

Chiflita dijo:


> Btardes
> Si no me equivoco, por mandar 2 monedas de 200 € me cobraron 18.
> Saludos



Sí, es asi según tengo entendido... 
hombre, la verdad es que se pasan un poco en los gastos de envio. Pero si te vas a cualquier numismática o hasta en ebay francés para comprar esta pieza, te saldria más cara. O sea que te has ahorrado dinero.


----------



## Chiflita (20 Mar 2012)

Bnoches
El viernes a por la de 1000. Si tenemos suerte y podemos conectar con la página !!
Saludos


----------



## mk73 (20 Mar 2012)

Chiflita dijo:


> Bnoches
> El viernes a por la de 1000. Si tenemos suerte y podemos conectar con la página !!
> Saludos



Sí, la cita es este viernes.
Ahora mismo al curso del oro, son algo más de 800 euro lo que tiene esa moneda; o sea que supone un 80% de su valor facial... imagino que si el oro sigue subiendo, para el año que viene se verán obligados de bajarle el peso o simplemente no acuañarla.


----------



## duval81 (21 Mar 2012)

Bueno pues ya he visto ventas en ebay de esta moneda a 1250.

Supongo que tendrán algún enchufe para conseguir la moneda fijo, porque si no es mucho jugársela.


----------



## puntodecontrol (21 Mar 2012)

van a hechar humo las visas y MC este viernes.... XD


----------



## mk73 (21 Mar 2012)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> van a hechar humo las visas y MC este viernes.... XD




eso dalo por hecho compi jajajaja

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 11:01 ---------- El original se escribió a las 10:53 ----------




duval81 dijo:


> Bueno pues ya he visto ventas en ebay de esta moneda a 1250.
> 
> Supongo que tendrán algún enchufe para conseguir la moneda fijo, porque si no es mucho jugársela.




mmm hay una cierta "mafia" establecida con estas monedas; pura especulacion y mas con su debil tirada de diez mil monedas

de todos modos te aseguro que por 1250 euro NO vendes ni una, ni la del anyo pasado... ponle unos 1100 o 1150 todo lo mas. Por 1100 si que te la compran enseguida.


----------



## Dekalogo10 (21 Mar 2012)

mk73 dijo:


> Sí, la cita es este viernes.
> Ahora mismo al curso del oro, son algo más de 800 euro lo que tiene esa moneda; o sea que supone un 80% de su valor facial... imagino que si el oro sigue subiendo, para el año que viene se verán obligados de bajarle el peso o simplemente no acuañarla.



Este valor facial es válido para toda Europa o solo para Francia?


----------



## puntodecontrol (21 Mar 2012)

Dekalogo10 dijo:


> Este valor facial es válido para toda Europa o solo para Francia?



solo francia, igual que los karlillos solo valen aqui


----------



## fff (21 Mar 2012)

Perdonad mi intromisión, pero alguien puede responderme esta pregunta:

-Que sentido tiene comprar una moneda de facial 1000 euros sólo validos en Francia cuando lleva en estos momentos sólo 800 euros en oro? En estos momentos el premium es un 20%, superior al de cualquier onza troy. Hasta un panda, con un 8% de premium es más barato.
-Si es porque el oro no bajara demasiado, es decir como seguro bien, pero para eso creo que vale más la pena comprar monedas de 8 escudos, que tienen un valor numismático que las respalda...
-Otra cosa es que saliera al mismo valor...


----------



## puntodecontrol (21 Mar 2012)

fff dijo:


> Perdonad mi intromisión, pero alguien puede responderme esta pregunta:
> 
> -Que sentido tiene comprar una moneda de facial 1000 euros sólo validos en Francia cuando lleva en estos momentos sólo 800 euros en oro? En estos momentos el premium es un 20%, superior al de cualquier onza troy. Hasta un panda, con un 8% de premium es más barato.
> -Si es porque el oro no bajara demasiado, es decir como seguro bien, pero para eso creo que vale más la pena comprar monedas de 8 escudos, que tienen un valor numismático que las respalda...
> -*Otra cosa es que saliera al mismo valor..*.



Esque sale al mismo valor del facil, es decir, tiene una moneda de 1000€ que vale 1000€ y que te ha costado 1000€ (+envio si no estas en francia) y que puedes pagar con ella en francia y te devolveran las vueltas; y encima, de tirada limitada.
Vamos, para mi es una ganga entre tener 20 billetes de 50€ o una moneda de esta, yo lo tengo claro... :


----------



## mk73 (21 Mar 2012)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Esque sale al mismo valor del facil, es decir, tiene una moneda de 1000€ que vale 1000€ y que te ha costado 1000€ (+envio si no estas en francia) y que puedes pagar con ella en francia y te devolveran las vueltas; y encima, de tirada limitada.
> Vamos, para mi es una ganga entre tener 20 billetes de 50€ o una moneda de esta, yo lo tengo claro... :




mejor explicado no se puede.
Pero si en menos de dos dias, la moneda de 1000 euro del anyo pasado, estaba agotadisimaaaa; en tan solo dos dias!!!


----------



## gurrumino (21 Mar 2012)

Me gustaria intentar comprar una pero de frances ni papa.8:


----------



## puntodecontrol (21 Mar 2012)

mk73 dijo:


> mejor explicado no se puede.
> Pero si en menos de dos dias, la moneda de 1000 euro del anyo pasado, estaba agotadisimaaaa; en tan solo dos dias!!!



por cierto... seguro que tu lo sabes... hay limite a 1 o 2 por persona??
en las de 200 habia a 2 por persona.


----------



## mk73 (21 Mar 2012)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> por cierto... seguro que tu lo sabes... hay limite a 1 o 2 por persona??
> en las de 200 habia a 2 por persona.





el anyo pasado si la consiguias pillar online o por telefono SOLO daban una por persona; hablo todo el rato de la de mil euro
por contra si ibas a la Monnaie de Paris, te vendian hasta TRES por persona

este anyo, salvo que digan a ultima hora otra cosa, imagino que sera igual


----------



## David V. (22 Mar 2012)

¿Sabéis si se pueden unificar pedidos de distintas personas a una misma dirección? Sería para intentar ahorrar algo en gastos de envío, que son muy altos. Les he enviado un correo, pero no me han respondido todavía.


----------



## mk73 (23 Mar 2012)

David V. dijo:


> ¿Sabéis si se pueden unificar pedidos de distintas personas a una misma dirección? Sería para intentar ahorrar algo en gastos de envío, que son muy altos. Les he enviado un correo, pero no me han respondido todavía.



pues va a ser que no...
estos franceses no regalan nada


----------



## seerkan (23 Mar 2012)

Os deja finalizar la compra?, yo he llegado hasta añadir la moneda al carro, pero le doy a finalizar la compra para pasar al paso 2 y ni caso, se queda en la misma pantalla.


----------



## Madrid2m(ierdas)16 (23 Mar 2012)

seerkan dijo:


> Os deja finalizar la compra?, yo he llegado hasta añadir la moneda al carro, pero le doy a finalizar la compra para pasar al paso 2 y ni caso, se queda en la misma pantalla.



Buenos días,

La venta online est terminée. 

La prochaine fois.

Un saludo


----------



## mk73 (23 Mar 2012)

Madrid2m(ierdas)16 dijo:


> Buenos días,
> 
> La venta online est terminée.
> 
> ...




si te sale eso; no has hecho nada, mala suerte


tiene que salir esto:


Confirmation de commande

Votre paiement a bien été enregistré. Retrouvez toutes les informations de votre commande dans votre espace client.

Nous vous remercions pour votre confiance.

L’équipe Monnaie de Paris



si os sale esto es que habis pillado la moneda; enhorabuena entonces


----------



## puntodecontrol (23 Mar 2012)

Yo he pillado xDDD

Eso si, buen madrugon; de cojones....

Y 35min esperando delante del puto PC en una pantallita hasta que me ha dejado comprar.


----------



## Madrid2m(ierdas)16 (23 Mar 2012)

Bonjour! 

c´est fait!, par téléphone, jejejeje :Baile:

Salut!

Edito para deciros que si, que es un pastón los portes (29 euros) y la fecha de entrega entre el 9 y el 31 de mayo (ahí es nada)


----------



## mk73 (23 Mar 2012)

*1000 euro oro*

igual vendo una moneda para los que no la hayan conseguido

a facial y sin cobrar esos portes tan exagerados de los franceses

ya me lo pienso



yo he pillado tres :XX:


----------



## puntodecontrol (23 Mar 2012)

mk73 dijo:


> igual vendo una moneda para los que no la hayan conseguido
> 
> a facial y sin cobrar esos portes tan exagerados de los franceses
> 
> ...



Si lo llego a saber... yo que he pillado 2 y me he tenido que comer 29+29 del envio....

Alguien tiene alguna del 2010 y la cambia por esta?? 
O sino tb acepto el cambio de 5 monedas de 200€ por esta de 1000€ 

PD: Los portes son altisimos, pero tb hay que ver que estan asegurados los envios contra las manos largas de los de seur.... Y solo es un 2,9%, asi que ni tan mal. Aqui intentas asegurar 1000€ y minimo te clavan el 5%


----------



## Madrid2m(ierdas)16 (23 Mar 2012)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Si lo llego a saber... yo que he pillado 2 y me he tenido que comer 29+29 del envio....
> 
> Alguien tiene alguna del 2010 y la cambia por esta??
> O sino tb acepto el cambio de 5 monedas de 200€ por esta de 1000€
> ...




Buenas tardes!

Viene por Seur?. A mí la chica me ha dicho que por La Poste através de la modalidad "Colisimo".

MK73, en la tienda las entregan en el momento o sólo se hace la reserva de la moneda?
Pd: Espero que me hayan tomado bien los datos porque entre mi nivel y el francés "trop cool" de la telefonísta......Estos del Norte......
[YOUTUBE]Bande Annonce "Bienvenue chez les chtis" - YouTube[/YOUTUBE]
Un saludo


----------



## puntodecontrol (23 Mar 2012)

Madrid2m(ierdas)16 dijo:


> Buenas tardes!
> 
> Viene por Seur?. A mí la chica me ha dicho que por La Poste através de la modalidad "Colisimo".
> 
> ...



Por La Poste sera en FR, aqui las otras de 100 y 200 han llegado por Seur.


----------



## mk73 (23 Mar 2012)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Si lo llego a saber... yo que he pillado 2 y me he tenido que comer 29+29 del envio....
> 
> 
> mmm que raro porque el anyo pasado SOLO dejaban reservar una moneda via online o por telefono; y tres si ibas a Paris
> ...





esto es solo la RESERVA, las monedas estaran fisicamente en el mes de mayo


----------



## montytorri (23 Mar 2012)

Yo me tenía que largar a currar así que imposible, eso de que los funcionarios tenemos internet libre en mi caso es un mito, pero mi shurmano francés si me ha comprado una, para la próxima lo mando de la mano de mk73, que con los tgv en dos horas está alli jeje.


----------



## Madrid2m(ierdas)16 (23 Mar 2012)

Pregunta de inculto :.........
¿Qué pasaría si en el transcurso del tiempo de espera el valor en metal supera al valor facial, podrían cobrar algún tipo de plus?

Gracias por orientar a este pequeño saltamontes :o

Un saludo


----------



## mk73 (24 Mar 2012)

Madrid2m(ierdas)16 dijo:


> Pregunta de inculto :.........
> ¿Qué pasaría si en el transcurso del tiempo de espera el valor en metal supera al valor facial, podrían cobrar algún tipo de plus?
> 
> Gracias por orientar a este pequeño saltamontes :o
> ...




ya tiene ese plus, nada mas salir

por 1100 euro aqui en Paris te la compran en mano... o sea ya vale 100 euro más
el año pasado por ejs una numismatica de aqui de Paris la tenian por 1150 euro, varias, y enseguida vendieron todos los ejemplares que tenian

ahh otra cosa, AYER, en un SOLO dia se ha quedado agotadaaaaa, en un solo dia
ya no hay ninguna más...
la gente que ya la quiera conseguir tiene que ir a la reventa o por alguna numismatica


----------



## Monsterspeculator (24 Mar 2012)

Pero fem no las conseguía a valor facial y en cantidades ?

No nos decía que sólo se las vendían a franceses?

El tiempo pone a cada cual en su lugar. 




Monsterspeculator dijo:


> ¿Puede alguien confirmar que te compró una moneda? ¿Fueron vendidas? ¿Ya se las has enviado o vendes lo que no tienes?





Monsterspeculator dijo:


> ::
> 
> La semana pasada pasé por La Monnaie y recogí mis cinco monedas de oro de 100 euros reservadas.
> 
> ¿Qué tal les va a los que las encargaron a través del gran dealer?



Mentiras y más mentiras:



femstore dijo:


> No sé que ha puesto el pasaorero este...pero supongo que será acerca del incremento oficial asique bueno, como todos ya sabéis, y si no, os lo digo yo, *La Monnaie de Paris ha subido los precios un 30% desde que se anunciaron debido a la subida del metal.*
> 
> *Por tanto, sólo los masters dealers vinculados a dicha casa de monedas han obtenido el precio incial (bajo facial).*
> 
> ...






femstore dijo:


> El habrá ido en taxi, ya que con 60k le da de sobra, y las habrá comprado con alfombra roja. Para el resto de humanos, sólo venden una en web y ninguna en tienda si no eres frances.




Y otro que se comió un owned:



puntodecontrol dijo:


> O te compras una camara mejor... o el photochop no es lo tuyo


----------



## puntodecontrol (24 Mar 2012)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Pero fem no las conseguía a valor facial y en cantidades ?
> 
> No nos decía que sólo se las vendían a franceses?
> 
> ...



Yo Owned ninguno majo, a me vendio varias a facial hace un par de años..... :: y por la web, ahora solo te dejan comprar una por pedido y antes creo que tb.
Y en persona, mk73 creo que ha dicho que solo daban 2-3, lo de que tengas que ser frances pues eso ya me da que no es asi. Eso si, no se si te pediran direccion francesa o no para la reserva "in situ", seguro que mk73 lo sabe.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (24 Mar 2012)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Yo Owned ninguno majo, a me vendio varias a facial hace un par de años..... :: y por la web, ahora solo te dejan comprar una por pedido y antes creo que tb.
> Y en persona, mk73 creo que ha dicho que solo daban 2-3, lo de que tengas que ser frances pues eso ya me da que no es asi. Eso si, no se si te pediran direccion francesa o no para la reserva "in situ", seguro que mk73 lo sabe.



No me acusabas de photoshopear? Owned.

Por la web siempre ha sido una y en persona hasta 5 para las de 100. Ya lo dije en su momento. ¿No te acuerdas? Owned. ::




Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Merche, Ya lo puse en su momento. *Puedes encargar hasta 5 en La Monnaie y una por correo. *
> 
> Femstore intentaba conveceros de que se tenía que ser francés, que no se podía, etc,etc,...La cuestión es que no sepáis como pedir las monedas directamente. Por cierto, que muchas de las que vende las podéis pedir en las Mint respectivas antes de que se agoten y a un precio no burbujeado por los pasamonedas...
> 
> La información les hace daño porque la información daña al negocio que no es honesto.



Para la reserva in situ no te hace falta ninguna dirección francea. Pagas un 30% de adelanto y te dan un recibo con el que tienes que volver. 

Acuérdate que a petición tuya postee los recibos. 

No se que hacen más daño en este foro, si los timadores o sus palmeros.


----------



## mk73 (24 Mar 2012)

ayer cuando empezaron a venderla en la boutique de la Monnaie daban 3 por persona,
luego a medio dia solo daban 2

y por la tarde, y noche, solo daban una moneda

y al final mucha gente se ha quedado sin ella...

ahora solo queda la revanta que hay o por numismaticas; otra cossa que no se si es cierto o fiable es que de las diez mil monedas, dos mil eran para vender online, otras dos mil para vender por telefono, otras dos mil se vendian en la Monnaie y el resto, cuatro mil, eran para las numismaticas

ahora a esperar un poco para la de 5000 euro... con sólo dos mil monedas...alguien va a ir a por ella??
es de oro, evidentemente, pero un peso de 75 gramos... yo como dicen aqui los francesés: "Je passe mon turne"


----------



## Dekalogo10 (24 Mar 2012)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Pero fem no las conseguía a valor facial y en cantidades ?
> 
> No nos decía que sólo se las vendían a franceses?
> 
> ...



Pues me alegra saber que hay más gente que tienen catalogado como se merece a Fem.


----------



## David V. (25 Mar 2012)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Yo he pillado xDDD
> 
> Eso si, buen madrugon; de cojones....
> 
> Y 35min esperando delante del puto PC en una pantallita hasta que me ha dejado comprar.



Pues enhorabuena. Yo estaba delante de la pantalla antes de las 7 y la web iba bien, pero todavía no se podía comprar; y a las 7h05 se bloqueó la web con un mensaje de espera de 35 min. Esperé durante hora y cuarto hasta que funcionó y ya no me dejó terminar la compra. La verdad es que me ha molestado bastante. Tenía muchas ganas de coger una. Lo dicho, enhorabuena una vez más.


----------



## seerkan (25 Mar 2012)

David V. dijo:


> Pues enhorabuena. Yo estaba delante de la pantalla antes de las 7 y la web iba bien, pero todavía no se podía comprar; y a las 7h05 se bloqueó la web con un mensaje de espera de 35 min. Esperé durante hora y cuarto hasta que funcionó y ya no me dejó terminar la compra. La verdad es que me ha molestado bastante. Tenía muchas ganas de coger una. Lo dicho, enhorabuena una vez más.



Me paso lo mismo que a ti... y sienta bastante mal.:´(


----------



## mk73 (25 Mar 2012)

seerkan dijo:


> Me paso lo mismo que a ti... y sienta bastante mal.:´(



si os sirve de consuelo, eso le ha pasado a mucha gente. Yo me comí casi tres horas de cola para la dichosa moneda.. 
hubo bastante gente que después de una hora o más de esperar en la cola, le dijerón los de la boutique: "lo sentimos, pero ya no quedan más".. eso también es una put...

luego te queda la reventa... tirado asi a lo bajo por 1100 la tienes... claro ya tienes que pagar como poco 100 pavos de demás.


----------



## fff (25 Mar 2012)

Entiendo que las tiradas "cortas" están bien, pues dan una exclusividad a las monedas que los coleccionistas agradecen, pero... esto es hilar muy fino, cuando una moneda se agota en una mañana, la tirada deja de tener sentido :abajo:


----------



## mk73 (25 Mar 2012)

fff dijo:


> Entiendo que las tiradas "cortas" están bien, pues dan una exclusividad a las monedas que los coleccionistas agradecen, pero... esto es hilar muy fino, cuando una moneda se agota en una mañana, la tirada deja de tener sentido :abajo:





yo no lo veo hilar muy fino; por?

el problema es que hay una mafia fuera, gente que va alli a las 6 de la mañana para pillarse 3 monedas y luego especular y revenderlas... pero contra eso, no sé qué puede hacer la Monnaie.
Otro caso y yo lo he visto con mis propios ojos. El señor que tenia delante de mi iba con su DNI, el de su mujer y el de su hijo... total para sacar él NUEVE moneditas. 
O gente que se lleva al novio/a, o a un amigo o dos amigos, para sacar más monedas. Que la mayoria van a reventa, especular.

para el facial que tiene, me parecia un desproposito sacar por ejs cien mil monedas
NO olvidemos que esto no es una moneda conmemorativa, es una moneda de circulacion, a facial.
Para la de 5000 euro solo sacarán dos mil monedas, y doy por hecho que esa ni se verá... en dos horas se ha agotado.

también la mentalidad que tenemos los españoles , no la tienen cuando cruzas los pirineos

yo por ejs vendo una de esas a 1100 euro, te aseguro que nadie le interesa de aqui.
Por esos 1100 se la ofrezco a algún francés, y me invita hasta el café o la cerveza.
Si es que más de uno aqui, me diria que cien euro de demás es un robo o que quiero hacer negocio o tal y cual
Queremos siempre, bueno, bonito y muy barato . Comprar muy baratillo, y que nos den duros por pesetas. Y con esa filosofia, asi nos va.


----------



## Madrid2m(ierdas)16 (25 Mar 2012)

David V. dijo:


> Pues enhorabuena. Yo estaba delante de la pantalla antes de las 7 y la web iba bien, pero todavía no se podía comprar; y a las 7h05 se bloqueó la web con un mensaje de espera de 35 min. Esperé durante hora y cuarto hasta que funcionó y ya no me dejó terminar la compra. La verdad es que me ha molestado bastante. Tenía muchas ganas de coger una. Lo dicho, enhorabuena una vez más.



Buenas tardes!

Me pasó algo parecido, a las 6:45 estaba delante del ordenador sin poder entrar en La Monnaie, a las 7:00 al cargar la página entre en una lista de espera y me ponía que en 6 min aprox. tendría acceso. Al rato cuando ponía que faltaban 2 min. se bloqueó y automáticamente me puso que la lsta de espera era de 41min. Cuando otra vez faltaban 4 min. me saltó un mensaje como que la venta online había acabado. A las 10 llamé y casi me lo cojen pero se cortó. Estuve intentándolo hasta que por fin y con el teléfono móvil logré acceder sobre las 12 y media.

Un saludo.


----------



## mk73 (25 Mar 2012)

Madrid2m(ierdas)16 dijo:


> Buenas tardes!
> 
> Me pasó algo parecido, a las 6:45 estaba delante del ordenador sin poder entrar en La Monnaie, a las 7:00 al cargar la página entre en una lista de espera y me ponía que en 6 min aprox. tendría acceso. Al rato cuando ponía que faltaban 2 min. se bloqueó y automáticamente me puso que la lsta de espera era de 41min. Cuando otra vez faltaban 4 min. me saltó un mensaje como que la venta online había acabado. A las 10 llamé y casi me lo cojen pero se cortó. Estuve intentándolo hasta que por fin y con el teléfono móvil logré acceder sobre las 12 y media.
> 
> Un saludo.




y con toda la pasta que te gastastes en llamadas más los gastos de envio que te metan, te vale la pena??


----------



## Madrid2m(ierdas)16 (25 Mar 2012)

mk73 dijo:


> y con toda la pasta que te gastastes en llamadas más los gastos de envio que te metan, te vale la pena??



Buenas noches!

Las llamadas que hice fueron en un principio por fijo (1minuto o menos) y luego por probar una con móvil, que fue la buena, 4m 32sg. El resto de las veces no logré comunicar con ellos. Visto lo que pide la gente creo que si merece la pena.

Un saludo.


----------



## puntodecontrol (25 Mar 2012)

mk73 dijo:


> y con toda la pasta que te gastastes en llamadas más los gastos de envio que te metan, te vale la pena??



Hay mil programas para llamar a fijos del mundo gratis o a precios de risa... ;-)


----------



## mk73 (26 Mar 2012)

si que da que hablar la monedita de mil euro


----------



## montytorri (26 Mar 2012)

MK73, puede ser que detecten ips si son de Francia o de fuera, lo digo porque a mi shurmano francés, fue entrar a las 7 y a las 7.15 había "culminado.
saludos


----------



## mk73 (27 Mar 2012)

montytorri dijo:


> MK73, puede ser que detecten ips si son de Francia o de fuera, lo digo porque a mi shurmano francés, fue entrar a las 7 y a las 7.15 había "culminado.
> saludos



pues quien sabe.. tal vez
de todos modos ha habido muchos franceses que les fue imposible pillarla online o por telefono


----------



## puntodecontrol (27 Mar 2012)

montytorri dijo:


> MK73, puede ser que detecten ips si son de Francia o de fuera, lo digo porque a mi shurmano francés, *fue entrar a las 7 y a las 7.15 había "culminado.*
> saludos



Pues es raro....
Yo para las mias entre a las 6:55, me salio un cartel con un tiempo de espera de unos 15min, luego el tiempo a la vez que bajaba, subia el muy cabron... total, que a las 7:30 se acabo el tiempo y me dejo acceder a la web y poderlas comprar, que termine la compra sobre las 7:35.


----------



## montytorri (10 May 2012)

En Francia ya las están mandando, si no estás en casa a recogerlas a la poste!!!!


----------



## mk73 (8 Ago 2012)

*nueva pieza a facial Francia*

hola a todos

en septiembre sale la nueva moneda a facial, francesa, de 200 euro. Tiene el mismo diseño que la del año pasado, oro, 4 gramos y ley 999 mls.
Tirada de sólo cincuenta mil monedas.

Saludos.


----------



## Sauron1972 (8 Ago 2012)

Hola.

Estoy leyendo ahora sobre este tema tan rápido como puedo dado que me acabo de enterar de estas monedas (claro, es que el hilo estaba enterrado desde mayo).

Corrígeme si me equivoco. Para obtnerlas:
a) Hay que inscribirse en Mi Cuenta Mon Compte)
b) Para pedirlas...ahora mismo no es posible ¿no? ¿Se supone que una vez inscrito se podrán pedir? ¿Deberá aproximarse la fecha de salida a la venta para pedirlas? ¿Sólo se podrán pedir el mismo día que salgan a la venta?
c) ¿Se sabe cuántas se podrán pedir? ¿Es siempre la misma cifra o varía?

Prometo seguir leyendo el hilo yendo atrás en el tiempo, epro agradecería el "atajo"o


----------



## mk73 (8 Ago 2012)

Sauron1972 dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Estoy leyendo ahora sobre este tema tan rápido como puedo dado que me acabo de enterar de estas monedas (claro, es que el hilo estaba enterrado desde mayo).
> 
> ...





en un par de paginas anteriores se explicaba todo esto. Si no te aclaras o no lo encuentras pues lo escribo aqui, ok?.
AUN NO HA SALIDO el plazooo jejejeje... salen el dia 10 de septiembre pero habia esta vez dos casos:
que seas cliente preferente por decirlo de algún modo, circulo Dupre, y antes de que la saquen pa to el mundo pues la reservas... asi la tienes seguro. Y luego la otra fecha creo que es el lunes 13.. que ahi va todo el mundo y muchos se quedan sin la pieza en cuestión.
El año pasado dejaban sacar tres monedas por persona. Y la tirada era igual, cincuenta mil sólo (que para una moneda a facial y de curso legal, pues es muy pocooo)


----------



## Sauron1972 (9 Ago 2012)

Creeme que tengo que ir más atrás para enterarme de la operativa. Voy por la página 44 y aún no la he visto (¿Igual debería empezar por la 1?, jejejejeje)

Está bien, me tomaré una tila::

Gracias


----------



## mk73 (9 Ago 2012)

se reservan primero y al mes o asi ya las puedes retirar

o bien lo haces por internet o por telefono o por alguna de las oficinas de La Poste que hay en el listado

pero en nada que se abre el plazo, hay que ir muy rapido a pillarlas porque se agotan en cuestion de horas

saludos


----------



## puntodecontrol (2 Sep 2012)

En una semana sale esta: http://www.monnaiedeparis.fr/Numism...imAAAAEvPD4l6HPCf9WsE6zmknMAAAE5LgYF0HYf.html

alguien sabe cuantas se pueden comprar por pedido?
Lo digo por amortizar los gastos de envio.


----------



## mk73 (2 Sep 2012)

si no lo cambian a última hora, será como el año pasado. Tres por persona.

Si eres miembro del club selecto de Dupré, te la dejan reservar antes. El dia 7.. y según me han dicho dejan cinco piezas por persona para estos clientes. Este año es algo nuevo que den esa ventaja a estos clientes pero puede ser que sea mucho más complicado de hacerse con ella los que vayan el dia 10.


----------



## skifi (3 Sep 2012)

Pues a 200 euros por 4 gramos... su facial está cerquita, cerquita de su valor "metal" ienso: Más motivos para pillarla.


----------



## puntodecontrol (3 Sep 2012)

mk73 dijo:


> si no lo cambian a última hora, será como el año pasado. Tres por persona.
> 
> Si eres miembro del club selecto de Dupré, te la dejan reservar antes. El dia 7.. y según me han dicho dejan cinco piezas por persona para estos clientes. Este año es algo nuevo que den esa ventaja a estos clientes pero puede ser que sea mucho más complicado de hacerse con ella los que vayan el dia 10.



Y como se hace uno miembro de ese club?? 8:

3 por persona por internet esta bastante bien compensado si siguen cobrando los 25-30€ por un envio.


----------



## mk73 (3 Sep 2012)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Y como se hace uno miembro de ese club?? 8:
> 
> 3 por persona por internet esta bastante bien compensado si siguen cobrando los 25-30€ por un envio.





tienes que haber gastado mas de 1500 euro en todo el anyo; lo que ya no me acuerdo si rellenabas o solicitabas con un formulario


----------



## mk73 (10 Sep 2012)

buenos dias

como va la jornada para reservar la moneda de 200 euro??


----------



## puntodecontrol (10 Sep 2012)

bmbnct dijo:


> Como reserváis por la web? Solo aparece un numero de teléfono?



Por web ya nada, volaron todas como dijo el anterior forero... Ahora igual quedan por telefono.


----------



## Sauron1972 (10 Sep 2012)

Joer, quedan por teléfono pero no tengo ni papa de francés ni para preguntarles cuántas se pueden pedir, ni para pedirlas ni para decirles dónde enviarlas.

Merde


----------



## warezz (10 Sep 2012)

29€ de gastos de envío vaya timo...


----------



## ivanbg (10 Sep 2012)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Por web ya nada, volaron todas como dijo el anterior forero... Ahora igual quedan por telefono.



Me acabo de enterar :´´´´(


----------



## puntodecontrol (10 Sep 2012)

warezz dijo:


> 29€ de gastos de envío vaya timo...



Hombre, para una si... pero te dejaba pedir 3 de golpe, que son menos de 10€ por moneda, y eso que vienen de otro pais y ademas el envio lo aseguran a facial (3x200=600€) con lo que para 3 no me parece timo.


----------



## warezz (10 Sep 2012)

El precio del metal a día de hoy sería +- 178€ por 4 GR, pagas 230€ por una moneda. ::
Muy bien, si compras 3, pagas 630€ por 12gr de oro, yo te propongo éste ejemplo..

Yo por ese precio prefiero pagar x 3 lingotes de 5gr pamp que ya tienen un premium elevado(los hay más baratos) y la venta sería igual o mayor a estas monedas francesas.
Me saldrían por 700€ + 10/15€ envío y me llevo 3gr más de oro.
Y te pongo el ejemplo más caro, si compro 1 lingote de 10gr más otro de 5gr me ahorro unos 10€.
Para mi no hay color en cuanto a belleza y lo que es mejor, el bolsillo lleva un ahorro..


----------



## bmbnct (10 Sep 2012)

warezz dijo:


> El precio del metal a día de hoy sería +- 178€ por 4 GR, pagas 230€ por una moneda. ::
> Muy bien, si compras 3, pagas 630€ por 12gr de oro, yo te propongo éste ejemplo..
> 
> Yo por ese precio prefiero pagar x 3 lingotes de 5gr pamp que ya tienen un premium elevado(los hay más baratos) y la venta sería igual o mayor a estas monedas francesas.
> ...



Y si baja el precio del oro en €?

La gente que ha comprado podrá obtener 200€ por moneda perdiendo 0€ (o los gastos de envio); y con el lingote?


----------



## warezz (10 Sep 2012)

Si baja el precio del oro tendrías que ir a francia cambiar la moneda, si no la vendes a precio del oro igual que el lingote.
La gasolina o viaje o bicicleta no es gratis...


----------



## puntodecontrol (10 Sep 2012)

warezz dijo:


> Si baja el precio del oro tendrías que ir a francia cambiar la moneda, si no la vendes a precio del oro igual que el lingote.
> La gasolina o viaje o bicicleta no es gratis...



No seas mentiroso.... no hace falta irse a francia ni nada por el estilo...
Esas monedas son de tiradas MUY limitadas... 
Las puedes vender por internet: ebay, foros,... a su facial + un % mas, pues son de coleccion.

Quien las venda a facial en Francia es simplemente, GILIPOLLAS.

Son como las nuestras de 12€ de plata solo que con MUCHO valor numismatico por su corta tirada y magnifico diseño.

Ejemplo con la anterior de 1000€ de oro:

hercule or 1000, Monedas y Billetes y en eBay.es


----------



## Arminio_borrado (10 Sep 2012)

Por teléfono te dejan coger 2, no más.

Yo he dado una dirección de Francia de un familiar y los gastos de envío son 8 euros. Cuando venga por España, me las trae, que no tengo prisa.


----------



## warezz (10 Sep 2012)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> No seas mentiroso.... no hace falta irse a francia ni nada por el estilo...
> Esas monedas son de tiradas MUY limitadas...
> Las puedes vender por internet: ebay, foros,... a su facial + un % mas, pues son de coleccion.
> 
> ...



Por favor no me llame mentiroso y menos a un paisano. Yo me refiero a ir por el facial a un banco, claro que las puede vender por ebay, foros o lo que guste, yo ahí no entro, Me baso sólo en el peso de gramo puro y duro, que es donde diferímos y para mi personalmente no las veo atractivas.

Por cierto llamarle *muy limitada* a una tirada de *50000* unidades en oro no estoy mucho de acuerdo, por ponerle un ejemplo la serpiente no pasa de 30000 y es reconocida mundialmente.

Saludos, que estamos en el mismo barco..:Baile:


----------



## mk73 (10 Sep 2012)

warezz dijo:


> Por favor no me llame mentiroso y menos a un paisano. Yo me refiero a ir por el facial a un banco, claro que las puede vender por ebay, foros o lo que guste, yo ahí no entro, Me baso sólo en el peso de gramo puro y duro, que es donde diferímos y para mi personalmente no las veo atractivas.
> 
> Por cierto llamarle *muy limitada* a una tirada de *50000* unidades en oro no estoy mucho de acuerdo, por ponerle un ejemplo la serpiente no pasa de 30000 y es reconocida mundialmente.
> 
> Saludos, que estamos en el mismo barco..:Baile:






mmm una moneda , con una tirada de 50000 piezas, que se AGOTA EN UN SOLO DIA y que solo pagas su facial o que la puedes llevar al banco y que te devuelvan tu dinero sin ninguna perdida pues... no se tu, pero yo veo que no debe de ser un mal negocio 

pero bueno, no hay problemas. Sigue comprando tus lingotes.


----------



## warezz (10 Sep 2012)

mk73 dijo:


> mmm una moneda , con una tirada de 50000 piezas, que se AGOTA EN UN SOLO DIA y que solo pagas su facial o que la puedes llevar al banco y que te devuelvan tu dinero sin ninguna perdida pues... no se tu, pero yo veo que no debe de ser un mal negocio



LLevar al banco francés, aqui no son admitidas por la casa de moneda y timbre.



mk73 dijo:


> pero bueno, no hay problemas. Sigue comprando tus lingotes.



Lo seguiré haciendo gracias.


----------



## quaver (13 Sep 2012)

Asdasd dijo:


> 3 cargadas por aquí a las 7:00 a.m. y la tirada, a las 10:38, ya está agotada :fiufiu: (Tirage épuisé):



A las 8:30 ya estaba agotada.



> ¿Alguien sabe cuándo realizan el cargo? ¿cuando procedan al envío (8 de noviembre)?



Creo que sólo se permitía pago con tarjeta por lo que el cargo es instantáneo.

Saludos.


----------



## Pekata (15 Sep 2012)

¿Alguien sabe cuando mandan estas monedas de 200€? 
Consegui comprar y no lo encuentro en la web de la Monnie. Y tampoco un email para escribirles.

Que interesantes son estas monedas a facial, ¿se sabe algo de las siguientes?

Saludos


----------



## mk73 (16 Sep 2012)

Pekata dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabe cuando mandan estas monedas de 200€?
> Consegui comprar y no lo encuentro en la web de la Monnie. Y tampoco un email para escribirles.
> 
> Que interesantes son estas monedas a facial, ¿se sabe algo de las siguientes?
> ...




la siguiente es de 100 euro (en plata) y antes de Navidad, la de 5000 euro (en oro).
La de 200 euro salvo sopresa no vuelven a acuñar ese valor. Para el año que viene volverán a acuñar de 10 euro (plata 500 mls), 100 euro (plata) y de 1000 euro y 5000 euro, oro.


----------



## mk73 (16 Sep 2012)

se me olvidó
la moneda estará fisicamente apartir del 8 noviembre.. o sea que aún no te va a llegar. Pon que te llegue a finales de noviembre o primeros diciembre.


----------



## Pekata (16 Sep 2012)

Gracias por toda la info, mk73, has sido rápido. 
Las seguiremos a ver si cogo alguna más.


----------



## mk73 (14 Oct 2012)

Para los que puedan ir o estén esos días por París: del 12 al 28 de noviembre será el plazo para reservar la nueva pieza de 5000 euro de oro.

Sólo se podrá conseguir, in situ. En la Monnaie de Paris.

La tirada es de dos mil monedas.


----------



## Pekata (5 Nov 2012)

*5000€ oro y 100€ plata*

Por si a alguien le interesa, me acaban de mandar publicidad de la Monnaie de Paris, las monedas de 5000€ oro y 100€ plata se podrán reservar desde el 12 al 28 de Noviembre.

Y parece que si dejarán hacerlo en la tienda on-line desde las 07.00 y por tfno desde las 10.00. Tambien desde las tiendas numismaticas, y la de plata desde oficinas de correos.

Saludos,


----------



## Cordoba (5 Nov 2012)

Lo que hee visto es que el peso son 75 gramos, vamos como dos onzas y media,lo que significa que pagas como 2000 euros de mas, o lo que es lo mismo tienes una onza y media menos de oro, cuenta de la vieja.


----------



## mk73 (5 Nov 2012)

Pekata dijo:


> Por si a alguien le interesa, me acaban de mandar publicidad de la Monnaie de Paris, las monedas de 5000€ oro y 100€ plata se podrán reservar desde el 12 al 28 de Noviembre.
> 
> Y parece que si dejarán hacerlo en la tienda on-line desde las 07.00 y por tfno desde las 10.00. Tambien desde las tiendas numismaticas, y la de plata desde oficinas de correos.
> 
> Saludos,




Sí, es un error mio. Lo siento.
La moneda de 5000 euro también se puede comprar via online y por teléfono. Tienes razón pekata.


----------



## mk73 (5 Nov 2012)

Cordoba dijo:


> Lo que hee visto es que el peso son 75 gramos, vamos como dos onzas y media,lo que significa que pagas como 2000 euros de mas, o lo que es lo mismo tienes una onza y media menos de oro, cuenta de la vieja.




Exacto son sólo 75 gramos de oro. Un detalle o ejemplo y queda bien claro:

5 monedas de 1000 euro de Hercule, son 100 gramos de oro (20 gramos cada moneda). Total 5000 euros y 100 gramos.

1 moneda de 5000 euro de Hercule, son 75 gramos!. Tus 5000 euros y SOLO 75 GRAMOS!! o sea que pierdes 25 gramos menos en comparación si tienes cinco monedas de 1000 euro


Creo que a los francesés ya se les está rompiendo el saco de la avaricia.


----------



## Pekata (5 Nov 2012)

mk73 dijo:


> Sí, es un error mio. Lo siento.
> La moneda de 5000 euro también se puede comprar via online y por teléfono. Tienes razón pekata.



Hola mk73, no hacen falta disculpas, comentastes lo que tu sabías en su día (gracias). Mi intención no era corregirte, solo actualizar la información. 


Pues estoy de acuerdo en lo que comentaís sobre pesos 5000€ vs 5*1000 €.,
la de 100€ plata también sale cara para cogerla pensando en la plata, sus 50 gr 0.900 son unos 35 €.

Veremos si las siguientes se estiran un poco más.


----------



## Pekata (9 Nov 2012)

Para el que le interese, hoy he visto que se pueden comprar las monedas de 200 OR 2012 en la tienda online de La Monnaie.
Por si alguien no pudo cogerlas en Sept ahora hay otra oportunidad.

NPI que ha pasado, entre a mirar si empezaban a mandar y vi el "Achat express"


----------



## seerkan (10 Nov 2012)

Pekata dijo:


> Para el que le interese, hoy he visto que se pueden comprar las monedas de 200 OR 2012 en la tienda online de La Monnaie.
> Por si alguien no pudo cogerlas en Sept ahora hay otra oportunidad.
> 
> NPI que ha pasado, entre a mirar si empezaban a mandar y vi el "Achat express"



He pillado una, muchas gracias por la información!!!!


----------



## skifi (10 Nov 2012)

Pekata dijo:


> Para el que le interese, hoy he visto que se pueden comprar las monedas de 200 OR 2012 en la tienda online de La Monnaie.
> Por si alguien no pudo cogerlas en Sept ahora hay otra oportunidad.
> 
> NPI que ha pasado, entre a mirar si empezaban a mandar y vi el "Achat express"



Muchas gracias, porque yo estuve hace poco en París, me acerqué por La Monnaie y me quedé con las ganas. Al final ha sido más fácil gracias a vosotros. Se agradece


----------



## ivanbg (11 Nov 2012)

Pekata dijo:


> Para el que le interese, hoy he visto que se pueden comprar las monedas de 200 OR 2012 en la tienda online de La Monnaie.
> Por si alguien no pudo cogerlas en Sept ahora hay otra oportunidad.
> 
> NPI que ha pasado, entre a mirar si empezaban a mandar y vi el "Achat express"



Muchas gracias por el aviso


----------



## amar35 (11 Nov 2012)

Gracias por el aviso.


----------



## karlilatúnya (11 Nov 2012)

Pekata dijo:


> Para el que le interese, hoy he visto que se pueden comprar las monedas de 200 OR 2012 en la tienda online de La Monnaie.
> Por si alguien no pudo cogerlas en Sept ahora hay otra oportunidad.
> 
> NPI que ha pasado, entre a mirar si empezaban a mandar y vi el "Achat express"



Gracias,una pedida.)
Tendremos que estar pendientes de la de 1000€ OR 2013.:baba:
Un saludo.


----------



## maragold (11 Nov 2012)

Pekata dijo:


> Para el que le interese, hoy he visto que se pueden comprar las monedas de 200 OR 2012 en la tienda online de La Monnaie.
> Por si alguien no pudo cogerlas en Sept ahora hay otra oportunidad.
> 
> NPI que ha pasado, entre a mirar si empezaban a mandar y vi el "Achat express"



Mil gracias Pekata! He pillado varias para aprovechar gastos de envío (29€)...


----------



## Cordoba (11 Nov 2012)

Hay limite de compra o puedes comprar las que quieras?? Sabe alguien el grosor de la moneda, es para hacerme una idea comparándola con alguna conocida.


----------



## CaboPalomeque (11 Nov 2012)

Cordoba dijo:


> Hay limite de compra o puedes comprar las que quieras??



Se pueden comprar hasta seis.


----------



## hj27hj27 (11 Nov 2012)

Perdonad, sólo por tratar de aprender. Qué le veis a esta oportunidad? ¿Interés coleccionista?

Muchas gracias


----------



## Bubble Boy (11 Nov 2012)

hj27hj27 dijo:


> Perdonad, sólo por tratar de aprender. Qué le veis a esta oportunidad? ¿Interés coleccionista?
> 
> Muchas gracias



Independientemente de lo que suba o baje el valor del metal, siempre valdrá lo nominal.


----------



## karlilatúnya (11 Nov 2012)

hj27hj27 dijo:


> Perdonad, sólo por tratar de aprender. Qué le veis a esta oportunidad? ¿Interés coleccionista?
> 
> Muchas gracias



Exactamente lo mismo que las monedas españolas de plata de 12 €,una inversión segura x 2,el metal y el facial.En esta moneda la única pega es que si quieres recuperar el facial tienes que llegarte hasta Francia,y los K-12 no tenías que salir de España.
¡Lástima no poder llenar un saco!Puta miseria


----------



## taipan (11 Nov 2012)

karlilatúnya dijo:


> Exactamente lo mismo que las monedas españolas de plata de 12 €,una inversión segura x 2,el metal y el facial.En esta moneda la única pega es que si quieres recuperar el facial tienes que llegarte hasta Francia,y los K-12 no tenías que salir de España.
> ¡Lástima no poder llenar un saco!Puta miseria



Y en España no se les ha ocurrido a la FNMT sacar algo parecido? ienso:


----------



## hj27hj27 (11 Nov 2012)

Según lo que he entendido es lo que hizo precisamente la FNMT con los karlillos de 12€, que luego fueron cambiando el valor facil y alejándolo del metálico.

¿Y por qué en Francia hacen esto...?


----------



## karlilatúnya (11 Nov 2012)

taipan dijo:


> Y en España no se les ha ocurrido a la FNMT sacar algo parecido? ienso:



Solbes vendió nuestro oro de golpe, a los Rusos, por un buén precio para los rusos, naturalmente.Así que en España podemos dar gracias que veamos alguna de plata,y muy de vez en cuándo.
Aquí, lo único que se puede comprar a buén precio (por que hay muchas)son las Alfonsinas (25 pesetas)su precio se aproxima bastante más al peso del metal, que las demás monedas existentes en el mercado (Isabelinas,escudos Carlos III,IV etc.)esto claro para los que preferimos las monedas circuladas,vivas.Pero hay un problema:el dichoso facial.La moneda de inversión tiene también este problema y además es fria,sin historia.Al final en temas de dinero gana la cabeza (karlillos frente a paquillos,200 € OR frente a Alfonsinas)la verdad es que si en nuestro país existiera una moneda como ésta de Francia, venderían muchas,y más con esta crisis,que es cuando más interesa salvar lo que se pueda de lo poco que tenemos.
un saludo.


----------



## karlilatúnya (11 Nov 2012)

hj27hj27 dijo:


> Según lo que he entendido es lo que hizo precisamente la FNMT con los karlillos de 12€, que luego fueron cambiando el valor facil y alejándolo del metálico.
> 
> ¿Y por qué en Francia hacen esto...?



Quizas para mantener la clientela.ienso:
Aquí preferimos comernos hoy la gallina y mañana llorar porque no tenemos huevos.


----------



## guruguru (11 Nov 2012)

cuanto tiempo creen que tardarán en agotarse? este mes no puedo comprar:´(


----------



## Joseplatico (11 Nov 2012)

Pekata dijo:


> Para el que le interese, hoy he visto que se pueden comprar las monedas de 200 OR 2012 en la tienda online de La Monnaie.
> Por si alguien no pudo cogerlas en Sept ahora hay otra oportunidad.
> 
> NPI que ha pasado, entre a mirar si empezaban a mandar y vi el "Achat express"



Muchas gracias


----------



## hj27hj27 (11 Nov 2012)

karlilatúnya dijo:


> Exactamente lo mismo que las monedas españolas de plata de 12 €,una inversión segura x 2,el metal y el facial.En esta moneda la única pega es que si quieres recuperar el facial tienes que llegarte hasta Francia,y los K-12 no tenías que salir de España.
> ¡Lástima no poder llenar un saco!Puta miseria



¿Las cogerían en algún banco francés BNP Paribas, Credit Agricole, Societé Genérale... en caso de que se quisieran devolver?


----------



## Tichy (11 Nov 2012)

Gracias por el aviso.

Compra hecha (5 unidades), aparentemente con éxito.


----------



## karlilatúnya (11 Nov 2012)

hj27hj27 dijo:


> ¿Las cogerían en algún banco francés BNP Paribas, Credit Agricole, Societé Genérale... en caso de que se quisieran devolver?



Entiendo que sí,pero en numismáticas se venden por 250€+- así que lo logico es no tener que devolverlas a la france.Ebay es nuestro amigo)


----------



## BaNGo (11 Nov 2012)

Tichy dijo:


> Gracias por el aviso.
> 
> Compra hecha (5 unidades), aparentemente con éxito.




¿Te han dejado comprar 5?
Pensaba que 3 era el máximo.


----------



## Tichy (12 Nov 2012)

BaNGo dijo:


> ¿Te han dejado comprar 5?
> Pensaba que 3 era el máximo.



Parece que es seis el máximo ahora, según comentaba un forero más arriba.

Ya me ha llegado un correo de confirmación con el pedido de 5.


----------



## skifi (12 Nov 2012)

Tichy dijo:


> Parece que es seis el máximo ahora, según comentaba un forero más arriba.
> 
> Ya me ha llegado un correo de confirmación con el pedido de 5.



¿Y si haces varias compras? Me refiero, por ejemplo, 4 y 4, aunque pagues dos veces los gastos de envío? :


----------



## Tichy (12 Nov 2012)

skifi dijo:


> ¿Y si haces varias compras? Me refiero, por ejemplo, 4 y 4, aunque pagues dos veces los gastos de envío? :



La verdad es que lo pensé pero no he llegado a probarlo. Para hacer el pedido tienes que abrirte cuenta, así que lo que seguramente no funcione es hacer dos pedidos desde la misma cuenta superando el límite con el total.

Otra cosa, que podría funcionar, es darte de alta dos veces con dos direcciones de correo distintas, pues no te piden el NIF, así que no creo que crucen datos. Pero vaya, no puedo asegurarlo.


----------



## Pekata (12 Nov 2012)

*¿cupon cashback en la monnaie?*

Acabo de mirar las ventas (10:40) de la de 5000 OR y ya estaba agotado el cupo por internet, la de 100 Ag sigue en venta.

Para el número máximo de monedas de 200 OR, en un pedido veo que deja 6 unidades máximo, pero probad a hacer otro pedido después, y si no cread otro usuario.

Otra cosa, al pagar ví la casilla de cupones, busque cupones para la monnaie y encontré iGraal : cashback, code promo et comparateur de prix que da cashback del 6%. Me han dado el saldo ese del 6%, lo han puesto en espera de confirmación de la monnaie. 
¿Alguien lo ha utilizado? vamos, que no se pierde nada y si después te dan algo de saldo para gastar en alguna web francesa, mejor que mejor.

Saludos

PD: he puesto una web, si contraviene alguna norma del foro me decís y la paso por privado (he buscado las normas y no las encuentro todavía)


----------



## ChosLive (12 Nov 2012)

Siempre he tenido ésta duda:

¿Que gana el estado español/frances con éstas monedas? Si el oro baja digamos a la mitad, ellos estan obligados a pagar 200€ por una moneda que contiene 100€ de cotización de oro.

¿Cual es el truco?


----------



## PajaroPiter (12 Nov 2012)

ChosLive dijo:


> Siempre he tenido ésta duda:
> 
> ¿Que gana el estado español/frances con éstas monedas? Si el oro baja digamos a la mitad, ellos estan obligados a pagar 200€ por una moneda que contiene 100€ de cotización de oro.
> 
> ¿Cual es el truco?



Por de pronto ya les estás pagando un 25-30% de precio sobre el valor del metal. Eso es negocio.
Aunque si lo comparas con el resto de monedas...
Y con los papelitos de colores...
Eso SÍ que e negocio.


----------



## Sauron1972 (12 Nov 2012)

Si el oro baja a la mitad, te han cobrado 200 euros, te han devuelto 200 euros y han tenido tu dinero durante ese tiempo.

Si el oro sube al doble, te han cobrado 200 euros, si devuelves la moneda te devuelven 200 euros (aun cuando el oro valga el doble, ergo beneficio para ellos) y, si no la devuelves, siguen teniendo tus 200 euros.


----------



## japiluser (12 Nov 2012)

como se hacen los pagos?
un saludo
japi


----------



## Sauron1972 (12 Nov 2012)

Pekata dijo:


> Acabo de mirar las ventas (10:40) de la de 5000 OR y ya estaba agotado el cupo por internet, la de 100 Ag sigue en venta.
> 
> Para el número máximo de monedas de 200 OR, en un pedido veo que deja 6 unidades máximo, pero probad a hacer otro pedido después, y si no cread otro usuario.
> 
> ...



Pues me he suscrito a esa web y no soy capaz de obtener el cupón descuento, código promo o como quieran llamarlo


----------



## Cordoba (12 Nov 2012)

Lo del cupón me ha parecido complicado y no lo he sacado. 
Alguien sabe cuanto puede tardar el pedido?


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (12 Nov 2012)

Mil gracias.

24 moneditas pa la saca.


----------



## skifi (12 Nov 2012)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> Mil gracias.
> 
> 24 moneditas pa la saca.



Madremíadelamorhermoso :

Ya sólo por curiosidad... ¿con varios usuarios? ¿con el mismo usuario y en varios pedidos? Porque como estábamos dándole vueltas al tema...


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (13 Nov 2012)

skifi dijo:


> Madremíadelamorhermoso :
> 
> Ya sólo por curiosidad... ¿con varios usuarios? ¿con el mismo usuario y en varios pedidos? Porque como estábamos dándole vueltas al tema...



Diferentes usuarios. No hay chance de conseguir más de 6 por persona. ¡Pa algo tie que servir la familia!

P.D: ¿Le parece disparatado el número?


----------



## skifi (13 Nov 2012)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> Diferentes usuarios. No hay chance de conseguir más de 6 por persona. ¡Pa algo tie que servir la familia!
> 
> P.D: ¿Le parece disparatado el número?



Lo preguntaba porque, como un conforero apuntaba la posibilidad de que la limitación fuera de 6 por pedido en lugar de 6 por usuario... para salir de dudas

Y no, no me parece disparatado: Por 5 euros de gastos de envío por moneda, tienes una moneda de 200 euros que, como mínimo, siempre valdrá 200 euros y, como máximo, se puede revalorizar en caso de descalabro del euro o subidón del oro.

...O, si lo ves de otra manera, tienes 200 euros en una moneda cuyo valor intrínseco no te van a robar vía impuestos o inflación....


----------



## Tubero (13 Nov 2012)

japiluser dijo:


> como se hacen los pagos?
> un saludo
> japi



Hola Japi,

Yo acabo de pedir 3, pagadas con tarjeta de crédito. 

Un saludo


----------



## Alxemi (13 Nov 2012)

Mucho está durando esta nueva tirada no?


----------



## PajaroPiter (13 Nov 2012)

Alxemi dijo:


> Mucho está durando esta nueva tirada no?



A mí también me extraña.
¿Naide las quiere?
¿Mucho overspot?


----------



## Alxemi (13 Nov 2012)

PajaroPiter dijo:


> A mí también me extraña.
> ¿Naide las quiere?
> ¿Mucho overspot?



Yo espero que dure por lo menos hasta esta tarde, que podré pillar algunas...


----------



## PajaroPiter (13 Nov 2012)

Alxemi dijo:


> Yo espero que dure por lo menos hasta esta tarde, que podré pillar algunas...



No, si a mí no me parece mala idea. Me extraña que duren tanto y le intento buscar explicación.


----------



## Alxemi (13 Nov 2012)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> Diferentes usuarios. No hay chance de conseguir más de 6 por persona. ¡Pa algo tie que servir la familia!
> 
> P.D: ¿Le parece disparatado el número?



Diferentes usuarios y diferentes tarjetas, no?


----------



## mk73 (13 Nov 2012)

Alxemi dijo:


> Diferentes usuarios y diferentes tarjetas, no?




buenos dias

yo soy el primer sorprendido de que estas piezas de 200 euro de oro sigan aún disponibles online,
cuando salierón para reserva se habian agotado en 3 días por teléfono, en la Monnaie a los dos días... no sé como ahora están disponibles via online. Tal vez hayan sacado un nuevo cupo de monedas si ha habido mucha demanda. Las del 2011 en menos de una semana se habian agotado y sólo se podian conseguir luego a través de numismáticas (pagando entre 210 ó 215 por pieza)

saludos


----------



## Alxemi (13 Nov 2012)

mk73 dijo:


> buenos dias
> 
> yo soy el primer sorprendido de que estas piezas de 200 euro de oro sigan aún disponibles online,
> cuando salierón para reserva se habian agotado en 3 días por teléfono, en la Monnaie a los dos días... no sé como ahora están disponibles via online. Tal vez hayan sacado un nuevo cupo de monedas si ha habido mucha demanda. Las del 2011 en menos de una semana se habian agotado y sólo se podian conseguir luego a través de numismáticas (pagando entre 210 ó 215 por pieza)
> ...



Yo acabo de comprar seis y sin problemas, aunque no me han hecho el cargo a la tarjeta... llamaría por teléfono para confirmar pero no me apaño con el francés. 

No se, lo peor que puede pasar es que sea un error y no hagan el cargo. 

¿Cuanto os tardó el cargo a los que ya habéis comprado?


----------



## Tubero (13 Nov 2012)

A mi la reserva me apareció a las pocas horas, como cada vez que se emite un cargo en el extranjero. Es decir, no está pagado pero es un dinero al que no tengo acceso. 

Eso sí, la cuenta asociada está en Suecia, pero debería ser lo mismo en España, creo yo


----------



## Baalbek (13 Nov 2012)

A mi me han retenido al momento el importe en la cuenta . No he pagado a crédito


----------



## redneck (13 Nov 2012)

Alxemi dijo:


> Yo acabo de comprar seis y sin problemas, aunque no me han hecho el cargo a la tarjeta... llamaría por teléfono para confirmar pero no me apaño con el francés.
> 
> No se, lo peor que puede pasar es que sea un error y no hagan el cargo.
> 
> ¿Cuanto os tardó el cargo a los que ya habéis comprado?



Si llamas diciendo "Bonjour j´apelle de la espagne" te van a pasar con alguien que habla español. y para más señas es alguien con acento sudamericano.


----------



## skifi (13 Nov 2012)

Alxemi dijo:


> Mucho está durando esta nueva tirada no?



Miedo me da que se trate de algún error informático o de la página, que estén en realidad tan agotadas como hace unos días, y que en cuanto se den cuenta del fallo cancelen todos los pedidos. Porque no es muy normal, no...

Por cierto, yo pedí una, y me cargaron a la tarjeta de crédito inmediatamente.


----------



## karlilatúnya (13 Nov 2012)

skifi dijo:


> Miedo me da que se trate de algún error informático o de la página, que estén en realidad tan agotadas como hace unos días, y que en cuanto se den cuenta del fallo cancelen todos los pedidos. Porque no es muy normal, no...
> 
> Por cierto, yo pedí una, y me cargaron a la tarjeta de crédito inmediatamente.



Para que veais;yo también pedí una, y NO me la cargaron a la tarjeta de crédito.???????????:
Esperaremos.


----------



## Tichy (13 Nov 2012)

skifi dijo:


> Miedo me da que se trate de algún error informático o de la página, que estén en realidad tan agotadas como hace unos días, y que en cuanto se den cuenta del fallo cancelen todos los pedidos. Porque no es muy normal, no...
> 
> Por cierto, yo pedí una, y me cargaron a la tarjeta de crédito inmediatamente.



Pues efectivamente ya entra un cierto mosqueo.

Según finalicé el pedido, se hizo al instante la confirmación electrónica y recibí un correo de La Monnaie con un recibo del pago.

No obstante, acabo de entrar a la web de mi banco y no me figura el cargo en la tarjeta. Hasta cierto punto es normal pues ya me ha pasado otras veces que la visualización en la web del cargo no es inmediata, pero mosquea.


----------



## Asdasd (13 Nov 2012)

¿Alguien sabe algo de las que se vendieron el 10 de septiembre? no he recibido un mísero correo desde entonces, salvando la factura y confirmación de pedido el mismo día de compra.

P.S. Tenía entendido que se vendieron todas en pocas horas y no entiendo que vuelvan ahora. Era una tirada limitada de 50.000


----------



## Pekata (13 Nov 2012)

Sauron1972 dijo:


> Pues me he suscrito a esa web y no soy capaz de obtener el cupón descuento, código promo o como quieran llamarlo



Lo que vi más comodo fue instalar una barra que ofrecia en el navegador, y cuando entras en una página asociada (en nuestro caso la monnaie) te avisa para que actives desde la misma barra.
A mi ya me aparece el saldo de la monnaie en "pausa", a ver si lo terminan de liberar y veo como gastarlo.

Yo también ando mosca con esta nueva venta de 200 OR, porque ya lleva por lo menos desde el viernes y no se agota. Y pone que la tirada es de 50.000 (entiendo incluyendo las vendidas en Sept).

Alguien ya se enterará y nos contará.


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (13 Nov 2012)

Yo el cargo en la tarjeta sí lo tengo hecho.


----------



## skifi (14 Nov 2012)

Pekata dijo:


> Yo también ando mosca con esta nueva venta de 200 OR, porque ya lleva por lo menos desde el viernes y no se agota. Y pone que la tirada es de 50.000 (entiendo incluyendo las vendidas en Sept).
> 
> Alguien ya se enterará y nos contará.



Hombre, imagino que si es un error y en realidad siguen agotadas desde septiembre... sería una gran faena. Ya se podrían estirar y acuñar unas pocas más para los que hemos hecho el pedido estos días. Si no, ¿no se les podría acusar de publicidad engañosa y tal? ienso: Pero, bueno, esto es un poco suspicaz, lo más probable es que todo esté en orden y los pedidos cursados obtengan sus respectivas monedas...


----------



## Alxemi (14 Nov 2012)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> Yo el cargo en la tarjeta sí lo tengo hecho.



Yo acabo de ver que tengo el saldo retenido, aunque no cobrado, así que un poco mas tranquilo estoy. ya veremos...


----------



## Tichy (14 Nov 2012)

Ya han cerrado la venta por internet. Pone que se mantiene la venta física en La Monnaie de París.


----------



## Cordoba (14 Nov 2012)

Pues vaya suerte que he tenido, compre las ultimas anoche a las 23:00 . Seria inteeresante que en cuanto empezarana llegar las de esta tirada, nos avisaseis, ya ponéis que la otra ves tardaron un montón. En cuanto al cargo en tarjeta me lo retienen inmediatamente, pero croquis eu tienen hasta 72 horas para hacerlo efectivo......esperemos q todo vaya bien.
En cuanto al por que de sacarlas ahora, da la sensación de que quieran terminar las reservas, para que las de 5000 tengan salida, son mas caras con menos oro, vamos que han aprendido de la FNMT .....no saben na!


----------



## quaver (14 Nov 2012)

Tichy dijo:


> Ya han cerrado la venta por internet. Pone que se mantiene la venta física en La Monnaie de París.



Epuisé à la Monnaie de Paris... ¡no creo que quede ninguna!


----------



## Pekata (14 Nov 2012)

Anoche les escribí preguntándoles el porque de esta 2a venta, me han contestado que son de pedidos que no se llevaron a cabo.

Bueno, pues ya sabemos que pasó. ¿alguien sabe si paso parecido con la de 1000 OR? Para próximas ocasiones estaremos alerta


----------



## Alxemi (14 Nov 2012)

Yo os agradezco infinito el hilo, no suelo seguirlo, pero estoy suscrito, y al ver mas actividad de la habitual me pasé a echar un vistazo. 

Afortunadamente me dio tiempo a cargar como un ******* tirando de familia, claro,

Asi que gracias y a seguir con el buen trabajo


----------



## Asdasd (14 Nov 2012)

Pekata dijo:


> Anoche les escribí preguntándoles el porque de esta 2a venta, me han contestado que son de pedidos que no se llevaron a cabo.
> 
> Bueno, pues ya sabemos que pasó. ¿alguien sabe si paso parecido con la de 1000 OR? Para próximas ocasiones estaremos alerta



¿Puede facilitarme el correo al que se ha dirigido? Todavía no sé nada de las que compré el 10 de septiembre.


----------



## skifi (14 Nov 2012)

Pekata dijo:


> Anoche les escribí preguntándoles el porque de esta 2a venta, me han contestado que son de pedidos que no se llevaron a cabo.
> 
> Bueno, pues ya sabemos que pasó. ¿alguien sabe si paso parecido con la de 1000 OR? Para próximas ocasiones estaremos alerta



Sinceramente, me quedo más tranquilo... Es una explicación razonable. Yo creo que han durado tantos días a la venta por internet porque nadie se esperaba que hubiera stock de nuevo, y no creo que mucha gente consulte habitualmente la página como para darse cuenta...

Por lo que, de nuevo, gracias al foro ) Así da gusto


----------



## Dekalogo10 (14 Nov 2012)

creo que este hilo está petado, se me queda en la página 53 solamente.


----------



## Alxemi (14 Nov 2012)

Dekalogo10 dijo:


> creo que este hilo está petado, se me queda en la página 53 solamente.



Si, es por las "inmolaciones" del lio de femstore muchas paginas atrás, cuando alguien borra su cuenta y sus mensajes, pasan estas cosas, no se si lo podrá arreglar un administrador :?


----------



## Pekata (14 Nov 2012)

Asdasd dijo:


> ¿Puede facilitarme el correo al que se ha dirigido? Todavía no sé nada de las que compré el 10 de septiembre.



Pues se lo pregunte por facebook anoche y esta mañana respondieron.

Por correo (serviceclient@monnaiedeparis.fr ) les he escrito el domingo y todavía no me responden.

Para el envio de septiembre, en el facebook se lo habían preguntado, y respondieron que mandaban desde el 8 Nov hasta el 5 de Dic ( o fechas similares, hablo de memoria).


----------



## Asdasd (16 Nov 2012)

Buenas noches,

Ya están enviando las monedas de 200€. Hoy he recibido un correo de "La Monnaie de Paris" comunicándome el envío de la compra que realicé el 10 de sept.


----------



## Tichy (16 Nov 2012)

Gracias por el aviso.

Yo he comprobado que el cargo en la tarjeta se ha realizado correctamente, así que quedo a la espera. Lógicamente a los que hemos pedido ahora supongo que nos llegará más tarde. Pero parece que esta todo en orden.

Gracias de nuevo al forero *Pekata*, que nos ha hecho un favor a unos cuantos.


----------



## Cordoba (16 Nov 2012)

Os cuento lo que me ha pasado, hice dos pedidos con dos tarjetas diferentes pero de la misma cuenta, a nombre de dos personas distintas, me han hecho un cargo y el otro estaba retenido, pero de repente a desaparecido esa retención, les ha llamado y me han confirmado el pedido que no me han cargado, pero seguro seguro.por cierto me dicen que llegan la semana que viene. No se esperaremos


----------



## mk73 (16 Nov 2012)

Corellano dijo:


> Es un poco ridículo. Te dejan hacer las compras que quieras pero no agrupar los envíos...
> 
> :




a esta marcha no vais a dejar ni una sola moneda jajaja


----------



## Cordoba (17 Nov 2012)

Buenas , una pregunta sencilla para el que las haya recibido, las monedas de 200 € oro vN encapsuladas? Imagino que no , pero tengo dudas.


----------



## mk73 (17 Nov 2012)

Cordoba dijo:


> Buenas , una pregunta sencilla para el que las haya recibido, las monedas de 200 € oro vN encapsuladas? Imagino que no , pero tengo dudas.




no va encapsulada

va como la del año pasado en un estuche de carton azul

ps: un consejo para ti y los demas q la comprais; dejarla tal cual en el estuche, no sacarla de ahi


----------



## Cordoba (17 Nov 2012)

Pero parece q en una cápsula quedan mas vistosas no? Por cierto seguro q a lo largo del foro lo pone , hubo de estas monedas en 2011 solo? Y con el mismo peso?


----------



## Asdasd (17 Nov 2012)

Imagino que *mk73* se refiere al plus de autenticidad que ofrece el embalaje original de cara a una futura reventa. Aunque creo que nada como la cápsula para la correcta conservación de las monedas.


----------



## Asdasd (19 Nov 2012)

Le deberían hacer llegar un correo electrónico con número de seguimiento a consultar en:

Colissimo.fr


----------



## Cordoba (19 Nov 2012)

Yo hable con ellos y me dijeron que la semana que viene me llegaría, así que a esperar.


----------



## apeche2000 (19 Nov 2012)

Hola....alguien sabe si todavia quedan monedas de este tipo??


----------



## Pekiko (19 Nov 2012)

Hola chavales,

¿Sabe alguien si te atienden en castellano por teléfono? No me contestan los e-mails.


----------



## redneck (19 Nov 2012)

Pekiko dijo:


> Hola chavales,
> 
> ¿Sabe alguien si te atienden en castellano por teléfono? No me contestan los e-mails.



Has leído el hilo últimamente?


----------



## Cordoba (19 Nov 2012)

Una pregunta , van a sacar monedas de 1000€ ? De que peso imagino que de 20 gramos, si no no serian muy interesantes , o creéis?


----------



## mk73 (19 Nov 2012)

la moneda de 1000 euro de oro, ya salió. Y está agotadisima. Pero para el año que viene vuelven a sacar otra de 1000 euro (igual que la de este año, con el motivo de Herculés).
Las que ya no vuelven a sacar son las de 200 euro, oficialmente, este año han sido las ultimas.


----------



## Asdasd (19 Nov 2012)

Corellano dijo:


> Si no es indiscreción, cuando las compraste?



El 10 de septiembre


----------



## Pekiko (20 Nov 2012)

redneck dijo:


> Has leído el hilo últimamente?



Ok, te he entendido y he encontrado tu mensaje.


----------



## Pekiko (20 Nov 2012)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> Diferentes usuarios. No hay chance de conseguir más de 6 por persona. ¡Pa algo tie que servir la familia!
> 
> P.D: ¿Le parece disparatado el número?



¿Puedes crear diferentes usuarios (p.ej.: mi madre, mi padre, mi hermana y yo) y que la dirección de envío, la dirección de facturación y la tarjeta con la que pagues sea la misma (la mía)?, ¿o estoy preguntando una chorrada?.

Un saludo y gracias de antemano


----------



## Asdasd (20 Nov 2012)

Buenas tardes,

Pedido del 10 de sept. recibido, perfectamente embalado y sin problemas.

Saludos metaleros

[YOUTUBE]IfniG-AdSC4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## skifi (20 Nov 2012)

E-mail recién recibido de la Monnaie, hace 30 minutos, para decirme que mi monedita está en camino, con número de seguimiento y todo. El pedido fue el 12/11/2012, como referencia para los conforeros.

Un saludo y gracias de nuevo a quienes destaparon la liebre para que pudiéramos pedir una


----------



## Pekata (20 Nov 2012)

mk73 dijo:


> no va encapsulada
> 
> va como la del año pasado en un estuche de carton azul
> 
> ps: un consejo para ti y los demas q la comprais; dejarla tal cual en el estuche, no sacarla de ahi



mk73, ¿nos puedes explicar porque es mejor dejarla en el estuche? gracias,

Hoy tambien he recibido el pedido del 10 sept, todo correcto, con seur.


----------



## mk73 (21 Nov 2012)

Pekata dijo:


> mk73, ¿nos puedes explicar porque es mejor dejarla en el estuche? gracias,
> 
> Hoy tambien he recibido el pedido del 10 sept, todo correcto, con seur.




si luego la quereis vender, te pagarán menos si no va en su estuche original. Ya lo he visto eso en las de años atrás.
Yo las dejo tal cual, en su estuche.

Por cierto, aún está disponible via online la moneda de 100 euro de este año.


----------



## PajaroPiter (21 Nov 2012)

mk73 dijo:


> Por cierto, aún está disponible via online la moneda de 100 euro de este año.



Pues gracias, lo voy a mirar.


----------



## hj27hj27 (21 Nov 2012)

A peso sale bastante mal, ¿no?. La de 200€ de hora salía bastante más aproximado...


----------



## Tichy (21 Nov 2012)

Muy buenas. Yo hice el pedido el domingo 11-nov por la noche y me acaba de llegar el correo de La Monnaie anunciando el envío.


----------



## mk73 (22 Nov 2012)

hj27hj27 dijo:


> A peso sale bastante mal, ¿no?. La de 200€ de hora salía bastante más aproximado...



es que es relativo
segun lo que tu mires o segun como lo mires

la de 200 euro en oro, pues ya solo por el oro son casi 180 euro; o sea que un 80 por ciento de su valor facial va en oro
y encima sacan solo 50.000 monedas, es de curso legal... vamos, es un chollete de los pocos que encuentras hoy en dia. Fijate que ya para el año que viene no las vuelven a acuñar... por algo será, no son tontos los francesés.

la de 100 euro si solo miras el metal, no trae cuenta
Pero ten en cuenta que es igual, a facial y vamos que te vas al banco y te devuelven tus 100 euro. Ademas la tirada es muy poca, igual que para la anterior. Yo si la encuentro interesante.

Otro caso la de oro de 5000 euro q han sacado este año; a peso de oro eran tan solo 3000 euro, dos onzas y media, para un facial tan grande; se ha agotado enseguida, en unas horas, pero imagino que habra tenido mas que ver el tema coleccionismo y q solo han sacado dos mil monedas... yo por mi parte no la veia nada interesante
encima un valor tan grande si el dia de mañana la quieres vender pues no seria algo facil pues no encuentras mucha gente que pueda pagar una cifra tan alta...


----------



## quaver (22 Nov 2012)

mk73 dijo:


> Por cierto, aún está disponible via online la moneda de 100 euro de este año.



Hasta un máximo de 10 unidades


----------



## PajaroPiter (22 Nov 2012)

hj27hj27 dijo:


> A peso sale bastante mal, ¿no?. La de 200€ de hora salía bastante más aproximado...



Sí, yo paso de la de 100 €.


----------



## quaver (22 Nov 2012)

PajaroPiter dijo:


> Sí, yo paso de la de 100 €.



Bueno, serían unos billetes menos que cambiar el año que viene ;-)


----------



## PajaroPiter (22 Nov 2012)

BaNGo dijo:


> O menos onzas de plata o menos soberanos de oro que comprar hoy.



Me has leído el pensamiento. ¿Me vendes algo?


----------



## quaver (22 Nov 2012)

PajaroPiter dijo:


> Me has leído el pensamiento. ¿Me vendes algo?



[offtopic]
Lo más barato del mercado:
Arca de Noe 1 Oz Plata Pura Armenia
[/offtopic]


----------



## quaver (22 Nov 2012)

BaNGo dijo:


> Ya han volado las arcas de noé del andorrano.
> PajaroPiter, tendrás que estar más vivo.



Esta mañana tenía 400 unidades O_O


----------



## seerkan (23 Nov 2012)

Moneda de 200 euros solicitada el día 10 recibida esta tarde!!


----------



## Tichy (26 Nov 2012)

Recibidas las monedas pedidas el 11-nov. En efecto viene cada una en un pequeño estuche azul de cartón del que no parece aconsejable sacarlas.


----------



## skifi (26 Nov 2012)

Moneda pedida el 14, recibida sana y salva. A ver si se animan a sacar de nuevo también las de 1000€


----------



## Cordoba (26 Nov 2012)

Pregunta, es posible q ya lo hayáis dicho pero..... No he estado atento, la de 1000 € cuanto oro tiene? Y cuando sale mas o menos, por que mes?


----------



## Joseplatico (26 Nov 2012)

Cordoba dijo:


> Pregunta, es posible q ya lo hayáis dicho pero..... No he estado atento, la de 1000 € cuanto oro tiene? Y cuando sale mas o menos, por que mes?



http://www.monnaiedeparis.fr/Numism...eableID=HlGsE6zmGBIAAAE7UlYE4DxP&PageNumber=0


----------



## tonypower (27 Nov 2012)

mecachis,,, no estado atento que buena pinta tiene la de 200€ joer, decis que sacaran otra el año que viene?


----------



## mk73 (27 Nov 2012)

tonypower dijo:


> mecachis,,, no estado atento que buena pinta tiene la de 200€ joer, decis que sacaran otra el año que viene?




No, la de 200 euro este año es el último que la acuñan. El año que viene nada.
La de 1000 euro es también de oro, pesa 20 gramos y ley 999 mls... la tirada es de sólo diez mil monedas (se agota practicamente en el mismo dia).

El año que viene a facial acuñarán en plata:
10 euro
100 euro

En oro:
1000 euro
5000 euro

Esas cuatro piezas, salvo sorpresa, son las que acuñarán el año que viene a facial.


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (3 Dic 2012)

Acaban de salir las 100€ de plata.

Ley .900, así que la moneda por la plata contenida no llega a los 37€ de valor intrínseco. Tipo K30 en cuanto a la idoneidad de adquisición.


----------



## tonypower (4 Dic 2012)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> Acaban de salir las 100€ de plata.
> 
> Ley .900, así que la moneda por la plata contenida no llega a los 37€ de valor intrínseco. Tipo K30 en cuanto a la idoneidad de adquisición.



No vale la pena pues...


----------



## mk73 (2 Feb 2013)

vuelven para este año nuevas monedas a facial desde Francia. En la web de La Monnaie de Paris aparece el programa para el primer semestre.

Sabor agridulce al ver los datos 

Volverán otra vez, último año, a acuñar monedas de Herculés... la sorpresa es que la de 1000 euro en vez de pesar 20 gramos, pasa a ser de 17 gramos. Le quitan tres gramos de un plumazo

Y sacan una nueva serie en plata y oro, sustituyendo a la de las regiones; donde resulta sorprendente que para las de plata de valor facial de 25 euro las sacarán con una ley de 500 mls.
la de oro de 250 euro, con 3,89 gramos (frente a los 4 gramos de la de 200 euro del año 2012)... o la de 500 euro pesará poco más de 7 gramos (frente a los 12 gramos que tenia la del año 2010)


----------



## Tichy (2 Feb 2013)

Gracias por el aviso!

En efecto, agridulce. Agrio si comparamos con años anteriores, si bien todavía dulce comparado por ejemplo con nuestra querida FNMT.


----------



## skifi (2 Feb 2013)

mk73 dijo:


> Volverán otra vez, último año, a acuñar monedas de Herculés... la sorpresa es que la de 1000 euro en vez de pesar 20 gramos, pasa a ser de 17 gramos. Le quitan tres gramos de un plumazo
> 
> Y sacan una nueva serie en plata y oro, sustituyendo a la de las regiones; donde resulta sorprendente que para las de plata de valor facial de 25 euro las sacarán con una ley de 500 mls.
> la de oro de 250 euro, con 3,89 gramos (frente a los 4 gramos de la de 200 euro del año 2012)... o la de 500 euro pesará poco más de 7 gramos (frente a los 12 gramos que tenia la del año 2010)



Desgraciadamente no es una sorpresa, ya que alguna de las monedas iba bastante justa entre el facial y el coste del metal... le ha pasado como a los karlillos :S
...Y espérate que no tengan que rebajar aún más los pesos, si resulta que los metales se encarecen más... :´(


----------



## puntodecontrol (2 Feb 2013)

mk73, gracias de nuevo por la info.

Este año habra que pensar si pillar y de pillar, cuantas, pues ya no es lo mismo que otros años. (Esque los anteriores eran una puta ganga, salian casi a facil y encima se pueden pagar con ellas en Francia xD )


----------



## Pekata (2 Feb 2013)

Gracias por la info mk73. Los recortes es la moda.

Pues se han cargado el estandar de moneda que estaban haciendo, 200 € 4 gr, la de 1000€ 20gr...

Pues yo no se si cogeré alguna este año, ya no estan tan interesantes.


----------



## mk73 (2 Feb 2013)

buenos dias a todos,

buff, yo es que ya no sé qué comprar este año. Porque estos de La Monnaie, se han pasado cuatro pueblos.

Con la de 1000 y 200 euro, del año pasado pues era un chollete. Porque entre valor facial y metal, era una ganga. Poco más que por el metal valia su facial.

Ahora esa de 200, le ponen de facial 250!!! y NO LLEGA NI A LOS 4 gramos!!!... y la de 1000 euro le quitan tres gramos... bufff muy muy descarado.

Lo que está claro es que las de plata pues ya ni interesan porque aún siendo a facial la de 5, 10 y 25 euro (son con ley de 500 mls... que vamos, te llevas plata guarra). Si lo habeis mirado son de ley 300 mls, las de 5 euro y creo que también las de 10 euro. 

No sé, la verdad, si compraré alguna al final. 
Es que se queda ya bastante descompensado... lo único que salen a facial pero aún así no sé, no sé.

No indican de momento fechas para reservarlas, cuando lo sepa os lo hago saber por si alguno le puede interesar hacerse con alguna.

Saludos


----------



## montytorri (24 Feb 2013)

MK73, yo si compraré, bueno, mi contacto en Francia, una de 100 euros de oro, desde luego no es como el año pasado, pero sigue siendo oro, son de curso legal en Francia y se pueden vender despues a particulares.
Yo la quiero por la primera opción, pero las otras dos son interesantes.
Y gracias por la info.


----------



## mk73 (24 Feb 2013)

montytorri dijo:


> MK73, yo si compraré, bueno, mi contacto en Francia, una de 100 euros de oro, desde luego no es como el año pasado, pero sigue siendo oro, son de curso legal en Francia y se pueden vender despues a particulares.
> Yo la quiero por la primera opción, pero las otras dos son interesantes.
> Y gracias por la info.





la de 100 euro de oro son las primeras que sacarón de 3 gramos de peso.. pero vamos, te vas a tener que rascar el bolsillo y como sea la primera que sacarón buff por menos de 200 euros no la pillas.
No sé hasta que punto te vale la pena comprarla porque sí, es a facial pero vas a pagar mucho más de su facial.


----------



## montytorri (24 Feb 2013)

mk73 dijo:


> la de 100 euro de oro son las primeras que sacarón de 3 gramos de peso.. pero vamos, te vas a tener que rascar el bolsillo y como sea la primera que sacarón buff por menos de 200 euros no la pillas.
> No sé hasta que punto te vale la pena comprarla porque sí, es a facial pero vas a pagar mucho más de su facial.



Si es que ma faltó un 0........la que pillaré, será la de mil euros(1000) de oro.
Gracias como siempre.


----------



## mk73 (25 Feb 2013)

montytorri dijo:


> Si es que ma faltó un 0........la que pillaré, será la de mil euros(1000) de oro.
> Gracias como siempre.



mmm bueno la de mil pavos pues si buscas mucho igual la puedse conseguir a buen precio... pero yo ya la he visto por unos 1300 euro en muchos sitios; pero si te sale por bastante menos de esa cantidad, comprala! no te lo pienses mucho


----------



## mk73 (15 Mar 2013)

*ultimo anyo de Hercule*

el dia 25 de marzo se abre el plazo para reservar la nueva moneda de Hercule del 2013
sera la ultima, este anyo es el ultimo en el que se acunyaran estas piezas con el forzudo 
la pieza es de oro y ley 999 mls, 1000 euro a facial y de curso legal en todo el territorio francés
saludos


----------



## Tichy (15 Mar 2013)

mk73 dijo:


> el dia 25 de marzo se abre el plazo para reservar la nueva moneda de Hercule del 2013
> sera la ultima, este anyo es el ultimo en el que se acunyaran estas piezas con el forzudo
> la pieza es de oro y ley 999 mls, 1000 euro a facial y de curso legal en todo el territorio francés
> saludos



Muchas gracias por el aviso Mk73.

Lo de comprar a facial, pagando solo el envío, está muy bien, que duda cabe. Pero lo de "quitarle" gramos queda muy descarado (¿Ésta es la que han bajado de 20g a 17g, no?). No sé, no sé. Me lo tengo que pensar...


----------



## mk73 (15 Mar 2013)

Tichy dijo:


> Muchas gracias por el aviso Mk73.
> 
> Lo de comprar a facial, pagando solo el envío, está muy bien, que duda cabe. Pero lo de "quitarle" gramos queda muy descarado (¿Ésta es la que han bajado de 20g a 17g, no?). No sé, no sé. Me lo tengo que pensar...



si, es la pieza que han bajado el peso y ahora es de 17g
bueno piensa que en vez de tener dos trozos de papel de 500 euro o diez papeles de cien; tienes 17 gramos de oro puro y que en cualquier banco frances te van a dar tus mil euros
o sea que el riesgo es cero, si te arrepientes te devuelven tu dinero

y encima una tirada de diez mil monedas es una tirada muy, muy baja para una moneda de circulacion


----------



## maragold (15 Mar 2013)

mk73 dijo:


> si, es la pieza que han bajado el peso y ahora es de 17g
> bueno piensa que en vez de tener dos trozos de papel de 500 euro o diez papeles de cien; tienes 17 gramos de oro puro y que en cualquier banco frances te van a dar tus mil euros
> o sea que el riesgo es cero, si te arrepientes te devuelven tu dinero
> 
> y encima una tirada de diez mil monedas es una tirada muy, muy baja para una moneda de circulacion



Antes de nada: tengo monedas gabachas de las de 200€ de facial (a 50€ el gramo de oro puro).
Pero ya pagar casi 60€ por gramo... buffff, mucho sobrespot, no???


----------



## Komet (25 Mar 2013)

Bueno, creía que iba a ser mucho mas difícil, pero he conseguido comprar una moneda de 1000€... lástima que este año le hayan quitado 3 g de oro, pero con todo me sigue pareciendo una buena compra.


----------



## montytorri (25 Mar 2013)

Mi shurmano francés, me traerá dos monedas cuando venga de vacaciones este verano, 3 gramos menos si, pero tal y como está el patio en europa con el euro y el facial asegurado aunque solo sea en Francia, me parece una inversión mas que rentable.


----------



## mk73 (26 Mar 2013)

pues pese que les han bajado 3 gramos, se agotaron en un visto y no visto


----------



## Komet (26 Mar 2013)

Si, cuando volví a mirar la página poco antes de las nueve de la mañana de ayer ya no vendían mas por internet.... liquidaron las existencias en menos de dos horas. Es que justo ha coincidido el tema de Chipre y la gente se ve que se ha puesto nerviosa.... me alegro de haber tenido suerte y que el madrugón mereciera la pena....


----------



## Komet (2 Abr 2013)

Alguno de los que habéis comprado monedas en años anteriores podría decirme sobre que fechas es cuando salieron las otras monedas de 5000€ y de 200€???? esta última sé que no se va a acuñar este año, pero me imagino que la sustituta de 250€ saldrá en las mismas fechas...

Igual en la página hay un calendario o algo, pero soy un melón y no lo encuentro....


----------



## mk73 (4 Abr 2013)

Komet dijo:


> Alguno de los que habéis comprado monedas en años anteriores podría decirme sobre que fechas es cuando salieron las otras monedas de 5000€ y de 200€???? esta última sé que no se va a acuñar este año, pero me imagino que la sustituta de 250€ saldrá en las mismas fechas...
> 
> Igual en la página hay un calendario o algo, pero soy un melón y no lo encuentro....





la de 5000 euro salio el anyo pasado y este anyo
la de 200 euro, 2011 y el 2012 que fue la ultima emision

este anyo sacan una de 250 de oro y de 500; con otros disenyos


----------



## Komet (4 Abr 2013)

mk73 dijo:


> la de 5000 euro salio el anyo pasado y este anyo
> la de 200 euro, 2011 y el 2012 que fue la ultima emision
> 
> este anyo sacan una de 250 de oro y de 500; con otros disenyos



Muchas gracias por la respuesta.

Sabes mas o menos las fechas en las que las van a sacar??? creo que la de 5000€ sale a finales de año, pero las otras dos???


----------



## mk73 (4 Abr 2013)

Komet dijo:


> Muchas gracias por la respuesta.
> 
> Sabes mas o menos las fechas en las que las van a sacar??? creo que la de 5000€ sale a finales de año, pero las otras dos???




la de 250 y 500 euro no creo que tarden mucho pues en la Monnaie la ponen para estos primeros seis meses del 2013 (entro por foros francesés pero no he visto nada sobre fechas ni tampoco se ve que despiertan muchas pasiones)
La de 5000 euro si no cambian será como el año pasado, noviembre reserva y diciembre disponible fisicamente.


----------



## Komet (21 May 2013)

Bueno, pues para quien le pueda interesar ya ha salido la moneda de 250€...... desgraciadamente para adquirirla hay que comprar el pack completo con la chatarra de 5€ y 25€. Yo creo que voy a pasar....

http://www.monnaiedeparis.fr/en_US/values-of-the-french-republic


----------



## skifi (21 May 2013)

Komet dijo:


> Bueno, pues para quien le pueda interesar ya ha salido la moneda de 250€...... desgraciadamente para adquirirla hay que comprar el pack completo con la chatarra de 5€ y 25€. Yo creo que voy a pasar....
> 
> http://www.monnaiedeparis.fr/en_US/values-of-the-french-republic



Pues es, cuanto menos, curioso, que no permitan comprar la moneda de 250€ aisladamente, pero tiene usted razón, no parece encontrarse esa opción en ninguna parte de la tienda online... ienso:


----------



## Komet (5 Jul 2013)

Bueno, pues para quien le pueda interesar, parece que con la bajada del oro ya no encuentran tan fácilmente compradores para estas monedas y desde ayer sí que venden la moneda de 250€ de oro sola por el facial...

http://www.monnaiedeparis.fr/en_US/...eableID=m9esE6zmgEUAAAE_maMdGK73&PageNumber=6

Ahora sí que me planteo pillar alguna....


----------



## CaboPalomeque (7 Jul 2013)

Komet dijo:


> Bueno, pues para quien le pueda interesar, parece que con la bajada del oro ya no encuentran tan fácilmente compradores para estas monedas y desde ayer sí que venden la moneda de 250€ de oro sola por el facial...
> 
> http://www.monnaiedeparis.fr/en_US/...eableID=m9esE6zmgEUAAAE_maMdGK73&PageNumber=6
> 
> Ahora sí que me planteo pillar alguna....



Lo de que no encuentren tan fácilmente compradores es entendible. En 2011 y 2012 vendían las monedas de 4 gramos por un facial de 200 euros (51,66 euros/gramo). Ahora, éstas las venden a 250 euros pero sólo llevan 3,89 gramos (64,26 euros/gramo). Me parece a mí que, con estos precios, se han cargado a la gallina de los huevos de oro...


----------



## mk73 (12 Ene 2014)

*Coq*

hola a todos,
bueno para los que les pueda interesar este año los de la Monnaie cambian el tema y será el COQ, de las míticas monedas de 20 francos.
Primero fue la Semeuse (sembradora como las ancianas monedas de época francesas), después ha sido Hercule y ahora tenemos el Coq. Será este año, hasta el 2016. La novedad es que este año sale la cabeza del gallo y en los dos años sucesivos cambiarán el facial para el último salir el gallo completo.

Los valores son de 10 y 100 euro de plata. Y 250, 1000 y 5000 euro de oro.

Os pongo tiradas, metal, peso... y demás caracteristicas técnicas.



COQ 2014 : Tête (cabeza del gallo)



10€ BE

Argent

2014

333/1000 Ley
31mm

17,00g


10.000 de tirada en BE (proof, esta pieza NO es a facial)


+ 500.000 exemplaires en version UNC (estas piezas SI, son a facial)

Sortie : 3 02 2014 sale el 3 de febrero




100€ BU Argent

2014

900/1000 ley

47mm

50,00g

50.000 tirada

20,72 euro a dia de hoy precio del contenido en plata


Sortie : 3 02 2014, disponible el dia 3 de febrero



250€ BU OR


2014

999/1000 ley


23mm

4,50g 


25.000 tirada



131,04 euro a dia de hoy el valor que lleva en oro fino


Sortie : 25 03 2014 (Souscription le 20 01 2014) Estará disponible el dia 25 de marzo. Pero el 20 de este mes sale el plazo para reservarla.




1000€ 
OR BU 


2014

999/1000


35mm

20,00g (el año pasado la misma moneda tenia un peso de 17 gramos... este año la han subido tres gramos más)


10.000 tirada


582,40 euro el precio de oro fino que lleva


Sortie : Creo que será en mayo¿¿??



5000€ 
OR BU 


2014

999/1000


45mm

100,00g (las dos anteriores tenian un peso de 75 gramos, este año han subido a 25 gramos más de peso)


2.000 piezas de tirada


2912,00 euro precio de oro fino que lleva la moneda

Creo que la moneda estará disponible en septiembre de este año.


----------



## mk73 (22 Ene 2014)

os paso el enlace con la nueva serie

http://www.monnaiedeparis.fr/collection-coq/monnaies-or


----------

